# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Ismail Bej Vlora (Qemali) [1844-1919]

## erzeni

*Si u sollën eshtrat e Ismail Qemalit në Vlorë*

Nga Kastriot Dervishi 

Megjithëse kishte vdekur qysh në vitin 1919, qe sjellë nga Italia dhe qe varrosur në Kaninë të Vlorës, varri i kryeministrit të parë shqiptar Ismail Qemali kishte mbetur i harruar dhe pa kujdes, aqsa revista "Minerva" e 8 janarit 1932 shkruan në faqe të parë të saj se ishte "zbuluar" varri i njeriut që zë fillin në krye të listës së kryeministrave të Shqipërisë.  

Më mbledhjen e Parlamentit të datës 11 dhjetor 1931, deputeti Petro Poga thotë se ka vizituar së bashku me kolegun e tij Ibrahim Xhindi, varrin e Ismail Qemalit në Vlorë, dhe se është befasuar nga gjendje jo të mirë e varrit. Pasi u bisedua për rregullimin e varrit të Ismail Qemalit, sjelljen e eshtrave të tij në Vlorë si dhe ngritjen e një monumenti këtu, deputeti Abdurrahman Salihu ka thënë se për një qëllim të tillë, Mbreti Zog kishte paguar shumën e 1 mijë frangave ar.

Po në këtë seancë të Parlamentit, deputeti Fejzi Alizoti kishte kërkuar të zbardhej destinacioni i parave të grumbulluara më parë në fillim të viteve 20‑t, për qëllimin e sipërpërmendur, duke bërë përgjegjës për një shpërdorim të tillë Q.K dhe Z.P.

Disa dittë më vonë më 18 dhjetor 1931, në gazetën "Besa", ish prefekti i Vlorës, Zenel Prodani i dërgon një letër të hapur deputetit Fejzi Alizoti, të titulluar "qeveria të hetojë". Midis të tjerash në këtë letër ai thotë:

"Në një diskutim që mbajta me rastin e 28 nëntorit 1922, kur isha prefekt në Vlorë, propozova ngritjen e një monumenti plakut të kombit. Propozimi im u prit me duatrokitje të nxehta dhe pa humbur kohë u formua një komision prej patriotësh të vërtetë e të ndershëm për të përgatitur fushatën e ndihmave. Nga shumë vise të Shqipnis muarëm përgjigje përgëzimesh për iniciativën e marrë dhe s'mungonin të na siguronin se apelit tonë do t'i përgjigjeshin me gjithë shpirt. Megjithë që është kohë e gjatë prej 9 vjetësh dhe është e natyrshme që të mos mbaj mend mirë hollësitë e zhvillimit të çështjes, di me siguri se përveç 4 ‑ 5 napolonash të dërguara nga n/prefektura e Leshit (Lezhës ‑ shënim) dhe diçka nga Vlora, nuk u mblodhnë  gjë tjetër sa isha unë atje mbase më vonë u transferova në Berat".


*Parlamenti cakton përfaqësuesit e tij për ceremoninë e Vlorës*


Më 22 nëntor 1932 nisi punimet Parlamenti shqiptar. Seanca e parë e tij u çel nga deputeti më i vjetër Petro Poga duke patur si sekretar, deputetin më të ri Zoi Xoxa. Në fillim të seancave të para të tij Parlamenti përpara se të zgjidhte kryesinë e tij (më 3 dhjetor), zgjodhi përfaqësuesit e tij në ceremonitë që do të zhvilloheshin në Vlorë për nder të kryeministrit të parë shqiptar Ismail Qemali, të cilët ishin Eshref Frashëri dhe Zoi Xoxa. 

Përveç tyre në ceremoni morën pjesë edhe përfaqësuesi i Mbretit Zog, gjenerali Leon Gilhardi, si dhe përfaqësuesit e qeverisë, Milto Tutulani dhe Hilë Mosi 


*Ceremonia e zhvilluar në Vlorë*

Më 29 nëntor 1932, gazeta "Besa" përshkruan ceremonitë e zhvilluara një ditë më parë në Kaninë dhe Vlorës. Ndër të tjera gazeta shkruan: 

"Një brohoritje e zjarrtë dhe e zgjatur që ushtoi tërë sheshin, i përshëndeti autoritetet kur erdhën dhe duartrokitjet vazhduan të paprera gjersa prefekti z.Abidin Nepravshta, u ngrit për të marrë fjalën e hapjes së kremtimit dhe për të përshëndetur përfaqësuesit që kishin ardhur të merrnin pjesë në gëzimin e popullit vlonjat".

Kortezhi i formuar në sheshin e Vlorës ka vazhduar më pas rrugën drejt Kaninës, ku pas hapjes së varrit, trupi i Ismail Qemalit është gjetur pjesërisht i tretur. Pas fotografimit në shumë plane, trupi pa jetë i Qemalit është vendosur në një arkivol të posaçëm.

Me flamurin që është ngritur në Vlorë më 28 nëntor 1912, janë bërë fotografitë e rastit dhe flamuri, nga Et'hem Vlora i dorëzohet prefektit i cili ja jep ministrit të Arsimit Hilë Mosi, i cili do ta dorëzonte në Muzeun Kombëtar.

Ceremonia në Kaninë ia ka lënë radhën asaj të që do të zhvillohej në Vlorë. Nën  tingujt e muzikës së përmotshme, trupi i Ismail Qemalit pritet në Vlorë nga formacione paraushtarakësh. Në sheshin qendror të qytetit, gjeneral Leon de Gilhardi, në emër të Mbretit Zog zbuloi pllakën e monumentit të punuar nga skulptori Odise Paskal dhe mbajti fjalën në emër të Mbretit.

Pas tij ministri i Arsimit, Hilë Mosi ka thënë midis të tjerash:

"...I dashtuni Mbreti ynë, Zog I, i frymëzuem nga ndjenja e nderimit për hartonjësin plak të indipendencës sonë, desh që eshtnat e këtij veterani të prehen në një varr madhështor në një shesh të dukshëm historik të qytetit të tij lindor, për t'i simbolizuar brezave të sotëm e të ardhshëm, bindjen e dashuninë që duhet të kenë rrënjosur ndër zemrat e tyne për atdhe e për flamur".

Mesazhin telegrafik të Mbretit në këtë aktivitet e ka lexuar prefekti Nepravishta. Ai kishte këtë përmbajtje:

"Me kënaqësinë ma të madhe marr pjesë në gëzimin e popullit të Vlorës, në këtë ditëlindje për kombin tonë. Sakrificat që ka ba populli i Vlonës për pavarësinë dhe mbrojtjen e atdheut tonë janë fakte patriotizmi ta paharruem. Siguroni popullin kreshnik të Vlonës se bashkë me patriotin e madh të kombit tonë, Ismail Qemali, të gjithë dëshmorët janë gjallë në shpirtin tim".

Aktivitetet e kësaj ditë në Vlorë janë mbylluar me shfaqjen e pjesës teatrore "Agimi i Lirisë" dhe të nesërmen me pjesën "Besa shqiptare".


*Kush ishte ISMAIL QEMALI (1844 ‑ 1919)*

Lindi më 24 janar 1844 në qytetin e Vlorës në një familje të pasur dhe me tradita. Më 1858 studioi në gjimnazin "Zosimea" të Janinës. Në moshën 16 vjeçare ishte përkthyes në Ministrinë e Punëve të Jashtme të Perandorisë Osmane. Ndoqi studimet në jurisprudencë. Në vitin 1862 ishte zv/drejtor i çështjeve politike në Vilajetin e Janinës. Më 1868 ishte kryesekretar i Ministrisë së Punëve të Jashtme të Perandorisë. Më 1870 ishte guvernator i Varnës dhe i Danubit të Poshtëm. Kalon më pas në detyra të tjera të rëndësishme në Perandorinë Osmane. Më 1990 u largua nga Stambolli për të qëndruar përkohësisht në Athinë. Më 1908 vjen në Vlorë dhe zgjidhet deputet i Beratit. Më 5 nëntor 1912 shkoi në Vienë ku bisedoi me përfaqësues të fuqive të mëdha. Inicoi një Kuvend Kombëtar i cili më 28 nëntor 1912 shpalli pavarësinë e Shqipërisë. Me vendim të këtij Kuvendi u emërua kryeministri i parë i Shqipërisë, dhe ushtroi pushtet simbolik në një pjesë të vogël të vendit pasi pjesa më e madhe ishte pushtuar nga hordhitë serbo‑malazeze dhe greke. Dha dorëheqjen më 22 janar 1914 pas të ashtuquajturit komplot të Beqir Grebenesë dhe pushtetin ia dorëzoi Komisionit Ndërkombëtar të Kontrollit. Pas kësaj u largua nga Shqipëria për në Nicë të Francës, për t`u kthyer disa muaj më pas e për t'u larguar sërish në Itali. Vdes në rrethana të dyshimta në Peruxhia të Italisë më 24 janar 1919. 

Është botuar libri i tij me kujtime "Kujtime" (anglisht) në Londër më 1920, i cili edhe është ribotuar këto vitet e fundit në Shqipëri.



Fotot:

1‑Ceremonia e zhvarrimit të eshtrave të Ismail Qemalit e zhvilluar në Kaninë.

2‑Momenti i transportimit të eshtrave nga Kanina për në Vlorë. Në qendër të fotos nga e majta gjenerali Leon de Gilhardi.

3‑Ceremonia e zhvilluar në Vlorë. Në qendër të fotos Leon de Gilhardi, Eshref Frashëri, Zoi Xoxa, etj.

4, 5 ‑ Varri i sapopëruruar i Ismail Qemalit..

----------


## Brari

*NERMIN VLORA, VAJZA QE U THINJ 24 VJECE*

Nga Zenepe Luka

Nermin Vlora, ambasadorja e Kombit, per here te pare ne jeten e saj, pranon te rrefeje per gazeten "Koha Jone" vuajtjet e familjes se saj, dhimbjen qe iu desh te perballonte larg Atdheut, kur regjimi godiste pa meshire gjyshen, qe ishte femija i pare i Ismail Qemalit, nenen e saj dhe femijet e tjere te Ismail Qemalit.

Gruaja e shquar, studiuesja, publicistja e nderuar nga shume vende te botes per kontributet qe ka dhene ne fusha te ndryshme, ambasadorja e Kombit, pikerisht me 18 prill, teksa kaloi pragun e 83 vjeteve, jep mesazhin njerezor se te falesh eshte virtyt, te kerkosh falje per fajet qe ke bere, eshte detyre e secilit. Ajo eshte shqiptarja e shquar qe ka vuajtur nje jete te tere dhe qe i ka dashur vendin e saj dhe bashkekombesit tere jeten e saj. "Une, - thote ajo, - jam produkt i Shqiperise dhe e kam per nder."
*
Nermini i pergjigjet letres*

Te falenderoj per shkrimin qe ke programuar mbi jeten time te gjate e plot me ngjarje. Kam vuajtur shume, per ngjarjet qe i kane ndodhur familjes sime ne Shqiperi gjate komunizmit, por i kam kapercyer ato, duke mesuar t'i jap urdher vetes sime, qe te mos urrej kurre gjate jetes sime. Ne te vertete, ia kam arritur qellimit, per fat te mire. Vertet mua floket m'u zbardhen nga deshperimi dhe nga pamundesia per t'i ndihmuar njerezit e mi te shtrenjte, por nuk duhet harruar fakti qe tragjedi te tilla shume vete nuk i perballuan dhe per pasoje u cmenden ose vrane veten. Une ndihem krenare qe e perballova, qe nuk urreva kurre. Edhe tani qe po i bej publike keto vuajtje, ne Atdheun tim te dashur, une nuk urrej. Ndihem krenare qe jam prodhim i Shqiperise, qe i kam sherbyer dhe i sherbej vendit tim, sidoqe larg tij.
*
Grabitet gjyshja...*

Ne asnje vend tjeter ne bote nuk gjen qe te jete trajtuar kaq mizorisht femija i pare i themeluesit te shtetit. Gjyshja ime jetonte me pensionin qe i jepte shteti, ne shtepi me qira dhe nuk kishte te bente fare me politiken. Te gjitha plackat e shtepise i kishte sjelle nga Stambolli. Nje dite fatkeqe, erdhen disa, disa, disa... Le t'i quajme njerez dhe i thane se ato plackat i perkisnin popullit dhe se ajo, bashke me te bijen, duhet te dilnin menjehere nga shtepia. Ajo i perket popullit dhe i duhet kthyer menjehere atij. Pasi i nxorren jashte dy gra te vetmuara, nene e bije, i futen ne nje drunore, ne rrugen e Elbasanit.

Pas kesaj bastisjeje, u kujtuan se kishte mbetur nji dollap i vogel i bere nga im shoq, Renco, me rastin e njevjetorit te ditelindjes se djalit, kur i kishin sjelle peshqeshe te ndryshme dhe nuk kishte vend ku t'i vendosnim. Gjyshja dhe nena e shiten ate dollap, per kafshaten e gojes. Por, mos o Zot! 
*
Mevedet Vlora, ne gjyq per dollapin*

Urrejtja per vajzen eIsmail Qemalit, njeriut qe themeloi shtetin, qe nuk dihej se nga cfare burimi dilte, shkoi deri atje sa te organizohej nje gjyq me akuzen se ka vjedhur popullin. Kryetari i trupit gjykues do t'i drejtohej asaj me ze te larte.

"Ti, Mevedet Vlora, e ke vjedhur popullin, duke shitur ate dollap qe i perkiste popullit". Gjyshja skuqej, por nuk fliste, ashtu si nuk foli asnjehere gjate periudhes se gjykimit. Me ne fund i thane: "Mevedet Vlora, a ke dicka per te thene per te mbrojtur veten?" Gjyshja u ngrit ne kembe dhe me shume dinjitet iu pergjigj: "Bijte e mi, juve moret plackat e shtepise qe kisha sjelle nga Stambolli. Me thate se i perkasin popullit shqiptar. Une e pranova kete teori, por dollapi qe shita, meqe kisha nevoje per buke, i perkiste nje italiani. Ai e kishte bere me duart e veta per ditelindjen e pare te djalit, Roberto Ismail. Kam jetuar nje jete te thjeshte ketu ne Shqiperi, meqe, im ate, Ismail Qemali, per ta krijuar kete shtetin tone te dashur, e harxhoi krejt pasurine. Ju falenderoj per miresine tuaj per t'i degjuar keto pak fjalet e mia".

Trupi gjykues i eshte drejtuar perseri, pas ketyre fjaleve.

"Mevedet Vlora, a ke deshmitare qe ate dollap e kishte bere nje italian?" "Kam deshmitare plot, u pergjigj gjyshja, kini miresine t'i degjoni." Dhe erdhen gjithe miqte tane qe e dinin kete histori, per te deshmuar. Kur u binden per te verteten, i thane: "Mjaft, mjaft! E fitove gjyqin dhe do te kesh shperblimin qe meriton". 

Shperblimi nuk u mor kurre, sic ma shpjegoi mbas njezet vjetesh nena, kur, me ne fund, u detyruan t'i japin lejen per te ardhur ne Itali, tek e bija. Sa kohe jetoi me ne, nena e gjore, perjetonte panik e frike, qe e kishte zanafillen tek egersia e sjelljes se ketyre "patrioteve". Jetonte me ankthin se nje dite do ta fusnin ne burg! 

*Varferia i detyroi te shisnin gjithcka...*

Historia e familjes sime vazhdon me episode tragjike te ndryshme. Mbasi e fitoi gjyqin gjyshja, si me tregoi im ate, mbas njezet vjetesh kur erdhi, me ne fund ne Rome, problemi ishte mbijetesa. Nena, bashke me vajzen e tezes se saj, burrin e se ciles e kishin pushkatuar qe ne fillim dhe qe ishte bija e vajzes se dyte tE Ismail Qemalit, filluan te dalin neper rruga dhe te shesin ate qe i kishte mbetur. Nena arriti te shese edhe leshin e shiltes se shtratit te saj, vetem per t'u kujdesur per gjyshen, duke e ushqyer sa me mire. Ajo ishte mjeke ne Stamboll, por pranoi te punoje me kazme per ndertimin e disa banesave ne Tirane. Kur i shikoj sot, me pikon zemra gjak. Per shkak te vuajtjeve, brengave, por edhe moshes, gjyshja u semur rende. Ne vitin 1952 nderroi jete.

Nena mbeti vetem ne ate drurore, ku e shoqeronte vetem nje radio e vogel. Por, nji dite, erdhi dikush dhe i tha:

"Ti nuk mund ta mbash per vete kete radio, se ajo i perket popullit". Pa shtuar asnje fjale, e mori radion dhe u zhduk. Nena, si me tregoi me vone, e ndjente veten se po cmendej, se nuk mund ta perballonte me jeten ne kete menyre. Me shkroi gjere e gjate mua, dhe u be e mundur qe, me ndermjetesine e nje mikut tim ne ambasaden shqiptare, me te cilin edhe sot vazhdon miqesia jone gjysme shekullore, une i dergova nje radio. Per fat te mire, nuk e konsideruan si prone e popullit! 
*
Ne burg edhe djali i fundit i Ismil Qemalit, Qamili*

I dergoj antibiotike nga Italia. Dua te them se nuk vuajti vetem vajza dhe mbesa e njeriut qe themeloi shtetin shqiptar dhe qe e shkriu tere pasurine per ate shtet. Qe ne fillim e burgosen Qamilin, djalin e fundit te Ismail Qemalit. Ai ishte diplomat dhe punonte ne Ministrine e Puneve te Jashme. Ishte njeri me kulture shume te madhe, fliste 12 gjuhe dhe e njihte historine e botes fare mire. Ky ishte shkaku qe ia kishin nevojen. Kesisoj gjate dites punonte per Qeverine dhe naten flinte ne burg. U semur nga tuberkolozi. I thane nenes sime qe te me kerkoje antibiotike per Qamil Vloren. Me veshtiresira te ndryshme dhe me ndihmen e Drejtorit te Doganes ne Livorno, u be e mundur te dergohen keto penicilina, duke shkrojtur ne kuti se ishin aspirina! Por ishte teper vone: Qamil Daiu nderroi jete ne moshen pesedhjetevjecare!
*
Arratiset dhe vdes i vetmuar edhe djali tjeter, Qazim Vlora.*

Pas ketij persekutimi, djali i parafundit i Ismail Qemalit, Qazimi, u arratis ne Oher. Ndjeu dhimbje qe la vendin e tij dhe nje dite e gjeten te vdekur ne shtratin e vet, duke shtuar tragjedite e familjes Vlora. Edhe gjetja ishte e rastesishme. Fqinjte, duke mos pare gjurme para portes se shtepise, ne deboren qe kishte rene, lajmeruan policine. Tregojne se vdiq nga deshperimi e brenga.

Ai kishte miqesi me Enver Hozhen, kur ky i fundit kishte nje kioske ku shiste cigare. Daj Qazimi shkonte dhe rrinte me te ne qoske. Por duket se ajo kioske, do te kete qene nje mbulese per intrigat e tij. Qazim Vlora i hynte ne pune qe askush te mos dyshonte per aktivitetin e tij. Por, kur arriti ne poziten e larte, dhe Qazimi vajti t'i beje urimet, as nuk e pranuan qe t'i afrohej as portes se vendit ku punonte. Tashme, nuk kishte nevoje per mbulese nga nje bej. 
*
Edhe ne Itali, jeta jone ishte e veshtire*

Edhe ne Italine e shkaterruar nga bombardimet dhe nga mizeria, jeta ishte e veshtire. Edhe ne na u desh te shesim gjerat e ndryshme, per t'i perballuar veshtiresite. Une shita unazen e bukur te fejeses qe ma kishte dhuruar vjehrra. Ishte me te vertete unaze e bukur. Edhe sot e kesaj dite me dhimbset! Ishim ne Siena, ne Toskeri te Italise dhe Renzo punonte si avokat, por te paditurit qe ai mbronte, ishin ma keq se ne. Ne vend qe t'i kerkoje para, duhet t'i jepje dicka per mbijetese. Ne vitin 1947, vdiq babai i Rencos dhe e ama vajti ne Skoci tek i vellai. Keshtu, ne vendosem te vime ne Rome dhe Renco te marre pjese ne konkursin diplomatik. Studioi per specializim per dy vjet me profesore te rastit. Midis dyqind vetave qe moren pjese ne kete konkurs shume te veshtire, fituan vetem tete: njeri prej tyre ishte Renxo. 
*
Mevedeti dhe Qamili, femija i pare dhe i nente i Ismail Qemalit.
*
Qamil Vlora, duke qene femija i fundit i Ismail Qemalit, d.m.th.femija i nente dhe gjyshja Mevedet e para, e donte shume vellane e vogel. Ne nje fare menyre, ndoshta e konsideronte si djalin e vet, meqe midis tij dhe nanes sime Belkis, kishin nje diference moshe, vetem tre vjet. Prandaj, edhe ime me e donte shume kete daje gati moshatar, me te cilin ishin rritur bashke. Ai vinte dhe hante cdo dreke ne shtepine tone, te "Abllaja" e tij. Askush ne familje nuk e therriste gjyshen me emrin e saj dhe askush nuk i drejtohej me "ti". As vajzat e veta, as une, e as Vera. Gjyshja kishte nje pasuri te brendshme te jashtezakonshme. Kur ajo lini mbas marteses se Ismail Qemalit me Kleoniqi Syrmeline, ishin dashuruar aq shume me njeri-tjetren, prandaj ia vune emrin Mevedet: dashuri ne osmanishte dhe emrin e dyte Agapi, me te njejten kuptim ne greqishte.

Mevedet Agapia u peshua me flori dhe, ato flori iu shperdane te vobekteve. Kur gjyshja na tregonte keto gjera e shume te tjera, Vera dhe une i thoshim se i kishte pare ne enderr: jeta jone e atehershme nuk mund t'i kuptonte keto gjera! Ajo e dinte fare mire se ne nuk mund t'i kuptonim, prandaj na thoshte: "Jeta eshte e cuditshme: askush nuk te pyet se kush ishe, por kush je sot"!

Dhe ne te vertete, kur u padit per "hajdut i popullit", askush nuk pyeti se kush ishte, askujt nuk i erdhi turp ta marre ne gjyq femijen e pare te njeriut, qe, me sakrifica mbinjerezore, fale zgjuarsise dhe diplomacise se tij, arriti te themeloje Shtetin shqiptar, qe edhe ata padites te rrepte po e gezonin dhe, ndoshta po e gezojne edhe sot! 
*
Kush eshte Nermin Vlora?*

Gazetarja, mikja ime e re, do te dije se kush jam une. Duket se do te bej hulumtime mbi jeten time te gjate me pervoja te shumta, ne fusha te ndryshme. Ne veshtrim te pare, per pyetjen se kush jam une, do t'i thoja:

Kush jam une?

Une jam vetem nji cast,

Huazuar nga gjithesia,

Per t'ia dorezuar, mandej,

Misterit te Madh.

Ate dite qe do te kaloj ne permasen tjeter, do te doja te shkruhej:

Kush isha une?

Une isha...

Por vendin e vendosjes ne Vlore te guackes sime, deshiroj qe ta vendose Shoqata Kulturore Mbareshqiptare "Ismail Qemali".

Tashti t'i fillojme hulumtimet: linda shtatanike, me peshe nje kg e gjysme, e zeze, plot rrudha ne mbare trupin dhe mjeket me dhane tri dite jete. Ketu na paraqitet teoria e relativitetit te Ajnshtainit: ne fakt, duket se ato tri dite nuk paskan kaluar ende! Sidoqofte, une mendoj se jeta ime karakterizohet me ngjyrat e Kombit tone: e kuqja dhe e zeza, meqe kam pesuar vuajtje te forta, ashtu si edhe satisfaksione te medha. Mund te themi se sapo dola nga cerdhja familjare dhe sapo kisha mbaruar shkollen e mesme, jeta me hodhi pertej Adriatikut, ku u detyrova te rritem shpejt dhe t'i perballoj vuajtjet e shfarosjes se familjes, me ate ulerime te shpirtit qe nuk degjohet ne asnje menyre, por qe te trondit pa mase. Jane ato periudha kur njeriu mund te behet i keq dhe te jetoje vetem per hakmarrje. Por nuk ndodhi keshtu me mua, per fat te mire. Me erdhen ne ndihme filozofet e vendeve te ndryshme qe, duke ma pasuruar shpirtin, me mesuan se hakmarrja nuk eshte rrugedalje pozitive. Ndihma me e madhe na vjen nga dashuria, se vetem me ane te dashurise mund te gjendet drejtimi pozitiv dhe ndertues. Pa dyshim, ky u be parim i jetes sime, ashtu si vazhdon te jete edhe sot. Kur ulem dhe mendoj, duket se me dalin perpara keta filozofe dhe personalitetet e ndryshme te kultures, te cilet me japin urdher te shkruaj, meqe vetem kultura e perparon njerezine dhe e ndricon shpirtin. Mund te te marrin gjithcka, vecse ate qe ke ne tru nuk mund ta marre askush.

E kishim fjalen per kulturen. Ajo filloi ne familje, qe ne muajt e para te jetes sime. Gjyshja ime e dashur thoshte: "Mund te te marrin cdo gje, por vetem ate qe ke ne mendje, n` tru, nuk ka mundesi ta marre askush". Fjale te shenjta! Ne te vertete, ajo me ka ndihmuar gjithmone, si ne periudha veshtiresie, ashtu edhe ne ato normale ose gezimi. Me keto parimet ne familje, gjyshja me fliste ne turqisht dhe nena ne frengjisht. Shqipen e mesoja duke lozur me femijet ne Tirane. Ne moshen pesevjecare, ime me me shpuri ne Greqi, ku banonte motra e vogel e gjyshes. Atje kaluam beharin dhe une pata mundesi ta mesoj edhe greqishten. Kur u kthyem nga Athina, une isha pese vjec e gjysme. Vendosen te me dergojne ne Shkollen e motrave Kiriaz. Shkolla ishte jashtezakonisht e bukur, si nga pikepamja e natyres, ne maj te kodres, plot pyje dhe fusha, ashtu edhe nga ajo e nderteses. Kishte banka te vecanta per cdo nxenese, dhoma gjumi vec e vec per mosha te ndryshme dhe banjo, ne cdo kat, me sherbimet perkatese. Kishte edhe gjenerator autonom per shkollen, ne menyre qe drita nuk mungonte kurre. Me thane te drejten, te gjitha keto te mira vinin si dhurate nga shqiptaret e Amerikes. Ishte periudha kur ne Shqiperi, Mbreti Zog kishte urdheruar qe, per ta emancipuar nje vend, duhet te emancipohet gruaja, meqe nje grua injorante rrit femije injorante. 

Kur vajta ne Shkollen e Dakos "keshtu quheje asokohe ajo shkolle), kishte vetem nje nxenese te huaj, e cila ishte italiane, Dinora. Nuk dinte asnje fjale shqip. Rrinte gjithmone me mua, meqe frengjishtja ime bente qe te kuptoheshim. Keshtu ndodhi qe une e mesova edhe italishten. Kur erdhi mesuesja e italishtes, me mori si perkthyese. Pervec italishtes, duhet te mesonim edhe frengjishten dhe anglishten. Keshtu na detyronin qe te loznim nje jave me radhe me njerin prej ketyre gjuheve. Na kontrollonin dhe na denonin kur e perdornim shqipen gjate javes si nje gjuhe tjeter. Por, kur me ne fund vinte radha e shqipes, atehere shkallmoheshim me ritma neper ato fusha te bukura. Ky ishte, me te vertete sistemi me i mire per t'i mesuar gjuhet e ndryshme. Si e shtrova me pare, shkolla gjendej ne maj te kodres, kurse ne fund gjendeshin dy kampe tenisi. Atje loznin vajzat e rritura. Ne te voglat i binim rrotull, duke kenduar kenge ose vjersha ne gjuhe te ndryshme. Ajo ishte kenaqesi e madhe pee ne. Por, mandej vinte ora e pergatitjes se mesimeve te se nesermes per mbare shkollen ne nje salle te madhe. 
*

Kujtimet e shkolles dhe Nexhmije Hoxha*

E kam thene dhe e them, qe me Nexhmije Xhunglinin kam qene shoqe shkolle dhe e respektonim njera-tjetren. Por fatkeqesisht rruget tona ishin te ndryshme. Ajo do te behej gruaja e Enver Hoxhes, qe qeverisi per nje gjysme shekulli Shqiperine. Ndersa une do te merrja arratine dhe familja ime do te ndeshkohej ne menyren me barbare. E kam takuar 2-3 here shkurt, por shtruar me Nexhmijen qendrova dy vjet me pare ne shtepine e saj. Shkova, kur ajo vuante, pse e di se c'eshte vuajtja. Ajo kish boshllekun jo vetem te vdekjes se te shoqit, por edhe te pasojave qe pati pas rrezimit te regjimit, deri edhe ne burgosjen e saj. Nuk di te pergjigjem se cila eshte pergjegjesia e shoqes sime, per cka beri Enver Hoxha mbi familjen time, pjesetare te familjes se Ismail Qemalit, por nuk dua ta besoj qe Nexhmija nuk eshte ne dijeni te kesaj historie te dhimbshme, te mbushur me vuajtje te pafundme. Ajo qe di sakte, eshte deshira qe realizova per ta takuar kete grua, qe nuk do te doja te vuante. Nje e falur publike e saj do ta clironte, do ta fuste ne rrjedhen e jet-_Kjo eshte keshilla ime si shoqe e rinise se saj. Te falesh eshte virtyt. Te kerkosh te falur, kur ke bere faje, eshte detyre e cilitdo. Te korrigjohesh, eshte ne dobine tende dhe te vendit tend. Zemra ime, i ka falur ata njerez mjerane qe nga padija, apo ligesia, bene tortura tek njerezit, perfshi edhe femijet e Ismail Qemalit, sidoqe me shkaktuan brengen e perjetshme dhe me zbardhen floket ne moshen 22-vjecare. Shqiperise, vendlindjes sime i jam mirenjohese, qe me dha jeten, kulturen, me beri te jem shqiptare dhe kete e kam per nder. Kete mirenjohje, vendit tim ia ka shperblyer me punen e perkushtimin tim, qe eshte ne vazhdim, per te bere aq sa te mundem per te ngritur lart vlerat e Kombit te dashur, Shqiperise se shtrenjte.


_Koha Jone
21 Maj 2004_

----------


## ALBA

Në vitin 1997, në varrezat e Strugës është zbuluar se prehen eshtrat e një prej bijve të Ismail Qemalit, Qazim Bej Vlora. Pak kohë më parë, pranë varrit të tij është vënë një pllakë përkujtimore

*Djali i Ismail Qemalit, i harruari nga historia*

Bardhyl Berberi

Pasi kalon Qafën e Thanës, vetëm 11 km larg doganës, befas të shfaqet para syve një hapësirë e kaltër dhe më pas Struga, qyteti maqedonas ku ka një shumicë të madhe shqiptarësh që banojnë atje. Qyteti eshtë i preferuar për turistët e shumtë. Eshtë qyteti që organizon “Mbrëmjen Poetike” me poetë nga e gjithë bota prej 35 vjetësh. Por Struga është qyteti i shqiptarëve të shumtë, që përbëjnë pjesën dërrmuese që me bujarinë dhe mikpritjen e tyre e kanë bërë Strugën të dashur. I thamë këto për Strugën se kohët e fundit shoqata e historianëve të këtij qyteti ka zbuluar një fakt interesant. Në qytetin e Strugës ka jetuar djali i Ismail Qemalit, Qazim Bej Vlora. Ai ka jetuar në Strugë nga viti 1936 deri në dimrin e vitit 1953, kur ndërroi jetë dhe prehet në varrezat e Strugës. Sipas dëshmive historike, Qazim Bej Vlora ka qenë djali i parafundit i Ismail Qemalit dhe siç ka deklaruar në kujtimet e tij, në të gjitha ecejakjet diplomatike që ka patur është shoqëruar nga Qazimi dhe siç shprehet vetë Qemali për djalin e tij Qazimin, ai ka qënë kujtesa e tij në tërë aktivitetet. Mësohet se Qazim Bej Vlora ka lindur në vitin 1870. Në vitin 1919 ai është helmuar së bashku me të atin, duke ngrenë darkë në Itali. Ismail Qemali gjeti vdekjen, ndërsa Qazimi mundi ta përballojë dhe të jetojë. Në vitin 1936 Qazimi vjen në Strugë me një dokumentacion të pasur të qeverisë së Ismail Qemalit. Në moshën 66- vjeçare martohet me Behije Sherif Masllafin, e veja e Inajet bej Ohrit, motra e të cilit ishte martuar me një tjetër djalë të Ismail Qemalit. Në vitin 1949 kur u prishën marrëdhëniet midis qeverisë shqiptare dhe asaj të Jugosllavisë, Qazimi ngeli i izoluar në Strugë. Shërbimet e fshehta të policisë jugosllave i bënë kontroll, duke i marrë dokumente të rëndësishme të shtetit shqiptar, të qeverisë së Ismail Qemalit, ndërsa një pjesë tjetër Qazimi e kishte çuar nëpër miqtë e tij dhe ende nuk dihet se ku ndodhen ato

Sekretari personal i Ismail Qemalit, nga viti 1900 deri në vitin 1919, ai ka qenë pranë të atit në çdo udhetim, në çdo mbledhje dhe gati në të gjitha perpjekjet diplomatike për trojet shqiptare. Aktiviteti i Qazimit nuk ka qenë vetëm diplomatik, ai ka zhvilluar dhe aktivitete ilegale për mbledhjen e armëve dhe mjeteve financiare për kryengritjen e luftëtarëve shqiptarë. Struganët thonë se Qazim Bej Vlora ka qenë njohës shumë i mire i disa gjuhëve të huaja, aktivist i shquar në qeverinë e Vlorës dhe sekretar personal i Ismail Qemalit . Vdes në Strugë në një anonimitet të plotë në dimrin e vitit 1953, duke lënë pas një dokumentacion të pasur dhe një bibliotekë shumë të madhe dhe përveç dokumenteve të qeverisë së Vlorës që ka konfiskuar policia e fshehtë maqedonase, fati i dokumenteve të tjera nuk dihet. Në vitin 1997 shoqata e historianëve zbuloi vendin ku ishte varrosur Qazim Bej Vlora dhe vetëm para pak kohësh, më 28 nëntor 2004, forumi i intelektualve të Strugës arriti të rregullojë varrin dhe të vendosë një pllakë përkujtimore, duke e nderuar atë për aktivitetin e tij patriotik. Kryetari i forumit intelektual të Strugës, Xhemil Hajredini ka theksuar se “me këtë akt pastruam ndërgjegjen tonë prej shqiptari, që për shumë vjet, për arsye objektive, nuk e kemi ditur se në varrezat tona të Strugës prehen, jo vetëm eshtrat e njërit nga djemtë më të mire të Ismail Qemalit, Qazim Bej Vlora, por bashkë me to edhe një pjesë e ndritur e historisë tonë kombëtare, për të cilën ne jemi krenarë”. 


shekulli

----------


## Eni

Me interes per t'u lexuar mbi fatin e familjes se Ismail Qemalit para periudhes komuniste jane dhe kujtimet e Franz Nopcsa-s ne "Ditarin" e tij, te botuara nga Robert Elsie.
Nopcsa nisur dhe nga antipatia qe kishte per I. Qemalin e pershkruan gjendjen e familjes se tij ne Itali tejet te keqe. Sipas tij familja e Qemalit ishte lene ne meshire te fatit. Jo me kot gjate takimit te tij me te birin e Ismailit ne Trieste, Nopcsa i jep ketij te fundit nje shume te mire parash per te marre disi veten dhe ndihmuar familjes.

Duket se familja Qemali ka qene e destinuar per te vuajtur, dhe sipas kundershtarit te Ismail Qemalit versioni i Nopcsa-s eshte se fajtori kryesor ka qene vete Ismaili.

----------


## BenAlbani

Vlorajt kane qene nje familje e madhe bejleresh, dhe per disa shekuj kane qeverisur Vloren, si mekembes te Perandorise Osmane. Ata kane qene historikisht besnike te Perandorise, duke mbuluar madje edhe detyra e poste shume te rendesishme brenda saj. 

Eksponente te ndryshem te familjes kane qene te perfshire ne te gjitha ngjarjet me te rendesishme te historise shqiptare te gjysme shekullit te kaluar. 

Persekutimi ndaj Vlorajve (nder te cilet edhe femijet e Ismail bej Vlores) gjate komunizmit vjen edhe si rrjedhoje e faktit se ata kishin lidhje farefisnore e martesore me thuajse te gjitha familjet e medha feudale shqiptare te asaj kohe, te cilat perfaqesonin rendin qe komunistet donin te permbysnin.  

Me interes eshte edhe libri i Et'hem bej Vlores "Kujtime" qe tregon me hollesi historine mjaft interesante te familjes Vlora.

----------


## shigjeta

*Historia e vdekjes tragjike të kryeministrit të parë* 

_
Ka qenë ora 10:20 minuta e datës 24 janar të 1919-ës, kur Ismail Qemali donte vetëm tre ditë të mbushte plot 75 vjeç, doli para gazetarëve në një konferencë për shtyp të organizuar në një sallon hoteli në Peruxha._ 

Hyrja e tij në sallën e mbushur me mbi 100 gazetarë dhe fotoreporterë i befasoi të gjithë të pranishmit që kishin mbi dy orë që prisnin diplomatin e njohur të Shqipërisë. Ndërsa ecte për t’u ulur në tavolinën në krye të sallës, në fytyrë i fashitet një çehre e verdhë që sa vinte e i shtohej. Nuk kaluan shumë minuta dhe disa të dridhura i mbërthyen trupin. Askush nuk po pipëtinte, vetëm plaku mjekërbardhë, që megjithë gjendjen që po kalonte, gjeti forca për të folur. Nga goja i dolën vetëm pak fjalë dhe dukej qartë që ai po mundohej t’i lidhte me njëra-tjetrën. Në atë çast kërkoi ndihmë nga i biri Qamili, të cilin e mbante pranë vetes si sekretar. I kërkon që të shkojë në tualet. I biri, duke e kapur për krahu, u kërkoi të falur gazetarëve të pranishëm dhe mori hapat drejt derës së tualetit. Aty mësohet se sa vuri këmbën për t’u drejtuar te lavamani filloi të shkumëzonte dhe të dridhej më shumë. Ajo gjendje nuk zgjati shumë. Në pak çaste zemra e tij pushoi së rrahuri. I biri del para gazetarëve ku u komunikon lajmin se i ati, të cilin para pak çastesh e kishin në tavolinën përballë, tashmë nuk jetonte më. Ajo situatë ishte e rëndë për të gjithë. Aty dhimbja njerëzore i kaloi kufijtë. 
Situatat që Ismail Qemali kishte kaluar ato ditë në Peruxha të Italisë i kishin shkaktuar një gjendje të rëndë psikologjike dhe fizike. Edhe pse në atë gjendje, ai nuk kishte ngurruar të dilte para shtypit. Ai donte të denonconte krerët e diplomacisë italiane, në atë kohë kur në Paris diskutohej fati i Shqipërisë dhe ata kishin mundur ta hanin në besë. Megjithatë, për çudinë e tij, ajo konferencë ishte organizuar nga të tjerët. Nuk u mësua asnjëherë se kush i kishte thirrur gazetarët. Plakut 75-vjeçar i kishin thënë se media kishte interes të dëgjonte nga ai se përse në ato momente nuk ndodhej në Konferencën e Paqes në Paris. E këshilluan që të hante mirë pasi në atë konferencë shtypi do t’i duhej të fliste gjatë. Pikërisht pas ushqimit nuk vonoi shumë, ai doli në sallën e takimit dhe në atë moment jeta e tij filloi të shuhej. Këto janë momentet e fundit të jetës së njeriut që është njohur historikisht si kryeministri i parë i shtetit shqiptar. Ndërkohë që opinioni është njohur me shumë hollësi dhe detaje të jetës diplomatike të plakut të mençur, mund të jenë shumë pak ata që i njohin momentet kur ai ka mbyllur sytë. Pikërisht për ato çaste redaksia e gazetës “Panorama”, duke hulumtuar në shumë dokumente dhe dorëshkrime të dosjes së Ismail Qemalit në A.Q.SH. dhe duke u mbështetur në dëshmitë gojore të njohësve kopetentë, ka arritur të zbardhë historinë kur plaku diplomat mbylli sytë. Një dëshmi të plotë për gazetën ka qenë edhe ajo ish-komandantit të Aviacionit Shqiptar Edip Ohrit dhe e ish-komandantit të Nëndetëseve të Pashalimanit, Dashamir Ohrit, i cili është edhe vëllai i Edipit. Këta dy vëllezër djalin e Ismail Qemalit, Qazimin, e kanë pasur njerkun e tyre. 


*Ismail Qemali pritet në besë nga kryeministri italian*

“Më hëngrën në besë!” bërtiti Ismail Qemali sapo zbriti në Peruxha të Italisë. Ai ishte nisur për një vizitë urgjente në Romë, me ftesë të autoriteteve më të larta të vendit, nga kryeministri dhe ministri i Jashtëm. Kjo kishte ndodhur pas një kërkese këmbëngulëse të tij, nëpërmjet një telegrami të nisur për këtë qëllim. Synimi i diplomatit shqiptar ishte që të ndihmohej nga përfaqësuesit e Italisë, të cilët do të ndërhynin pranë autoriteteve më të larta të Konferencës së Paqes që mbahej në Paris, për të mundësuar që delegacioni shqiptar të shtohej edhe me tre përfaqësues të tjerë. Ndërsa Ismail Qemali kishte marrë përgjigje se kryeministri italian i asaj kohe, Orlando dhe ministri i Jashtëm, Sonino e prisnin në Romë, ai pa humbur kohë u nis për të realizuar takimin e kërkuar nga i cili shpresonte të dilte me rezultate pozitive në favor të Shqipërisë. Por befasisht dhe çuditërisht diplomati 75-vjeçar nga Shqipëria u përball sapo zbriti në Peruxha me përgjigje negative; kryeministri dhe ministri i Jashtëm kishin shkuar në Konferencën e Parisit për të cilin interesohej edhe Ismail Qemali. Kjo do të thoshte që ai jo vetëm se nuk do të ndihmohej edhe me tre delegatë të tjerë, por madje as ai vetë nuk do të merrte pjesë në të.
Diplomati shqiptar u bind menjëherë se bëhej fjalë për një dredhi të pastër politike pikërisht nga ata që ai i kishte konsideruar miq të vendit të tij, por që tashmë kishin marrë iniciativën për ta izoluar. Tronditja që pësoi pas marrjes së lajmit të papritur, se ishte mashtruar që ishte thirrur në Itali, ishte e papërballueshme për moshën e tij 75-vjeçare, prandaj edhe klithma e tij “Më hëngrën në besë!” doli shpërthyeshëm me dhimbje.


*Si nisi historia tragjike*

Ishte janari i vitit 1919.
Atë muaj në Paris do të zhvillonte punimet Konferenca e Paqes, e cila fatkeqësisht do të hynte fuqishëm dhe dhimbshëm në historinë e mëvonshme të Shqipërisë. Aty do të vendosej edhe fati i saj.

***

“Sot është dita vendimtare për Shqipërinë”, shkruante Ismail Qemali në fillim të atij muaji. “Do të ngjallemi ose do të vdesim”. Nën zjarrminë e një patriotizmi të jashtëzakonshëm që i kishte mbërthyer qenien, kishte kohë që luftonte me të gjitha mundësitë dhe format për të ndikuar mbi konkluzionet e konferencës për të cilat ai ishte i interesuar që të ishin sa më afër interesave të bashkëkombasve dhe atdheut të tij. Për të arritur këtë qëllim ai zgjodhi partnerin kryesor diplomatik, Italinë, e cila duhej të mundësonte që me delegacionin shqiptar në konferencë të shkonin së paku edhe tre apo gjashtë delegatë më shumë. Këta delegatë do të ishin nga trojet shqiptare të cilët do të bashkoheshin me ata që vinin nga Amerika.
“Sikur të kisha të holla,- vazhdon më tej në ditarin e tij të atyre ditëve Ismail Qemali, - do të isha hedhur deri në Amerikë për një marrëveshje të plotë me gjithë atdhetarët e atjeshëm. Por në marrëveshje me qeverinë italiane e quaj të nevojshme të shkoj në Romë. Prej andej mund të bëj një marrëveshje me gjithë shqiptarët e Shqipërisë për të vendosur një aksion kombëtar në një moment kaq kritik e të rrezikshëm, që të mund të përpilojmë programin përfundimtar. Nga Italia kërkoj të nxis nisjen nga Shqipëria veriore, qendrore dhe jugore të tre ose gjashtë delegatëve, në mënyrë që së bashku me delegatët që vijnë nga Amerika të shkojmë në Paris të gjithë së bashku për t’i propozuar konferencës kërkesat dhe të drejtat e Shqiptarëve”.


*Qemali i dërgon telegram kryeministrit Orlando*

Për synimet që i kishte vënë vetes, diplomati shqiptar filloi menjëherë për të zbatuar në mënyrë konkrete të gjithë programin e paramenduar. Detyra e parë dhe më emergjente ishte takimi i menjëhershëm i tij me diplomacinë e Romës.
Data 19 janar 1919. Kryeministri italian Orlando për pak ditë do të nisej drejt Parisit për të marrë pjesë në Konferencën e Paqes. Ismail Qemali i dërgon një telegram urgjent, të shkruar në gjuhën frënge. Një kopje të asaj letre ia dërgoi edhe ministrit Sonino. Ja çfarë shkruhej në të:
“Shkëlqesisë së tij Orlando, Kryetar i Këshillit të Ministrave Romë.
Përveç ndjenjave të mia të admirimit personal me cilësinë e përfaqësuesit të idealeve shqiptare, realizimit të të cilave u kam kushtuar gjithë jetën time, ndjej detyrën t’i besoj shpresat e mia për lirinë e vendit tim në mbështetjen dhe në mbrojtjen e lartë të Italisë…… I lutem shkëlqesisë Tuaj t’i marrë në konsideratë serioze këto lutjet e mia duke më transmetuar telegrafisht urdhrat dhe udhëzimet tuaja”.

***

Ajo promemorje e shkruar me aq urgjencë nga Ismail Qemali ka arritur në Romë pikërisht mbrëmjen e 18 janarit, ku nga dokumentet e sotme arkivore vërtetohet se është regjistruar më 19 janar. 
Pas kësaj korrespodence, Ismail Qemali ftohet nga ministri i Jashtëm në Romë, për të marrë pjesë në takimin e kërkuar nga vetë ai, ku do t’i ndodhte edhe tragjedia më e madhe; do t’i merrej jeta.

*
Kur shkon në Peruxha vendoset në “izolim”* 

Sa zbriti në Peruxha të Italisë, Ismail Qemali njoftohet se autoritetet italiane që e kishin ftuar ishin nisur për në Paris, duke mos e pritur atë sipas njoftimit që i kishin bërë. Ata kishin lënë njoftim që Ismail Qemali të priste deri sa ata të ktheheshin nga Konferenca e madhe e Paqes. Në këtë moment, ai kuptoi se flitej për një izolim të qëllimshëm që i qe bërë. Kjo mësohet nga rrëfimet e djemve të tij. Sapo mësoi lajmin për pabesinë, menjëherë i erdhi një goditje apopletike gjë që për moshën e tij ishte shumë e rëndë. Kanë qenë pikërisht ato momente që provokuan klithmën e tij të egërsuar dhe të papërmbajtur “Më hëngrën në besë!”. Situata në të cilën ishte vendosur Ismail Qemali bëri që ai jo vetëm të mos realizonte planin që t’i shtonte delegacionit shqiptar edhe tre apo gjashtë delegatë, por në një kohë që në Paris do të hidhej për diskutim edhe çështja e Shqipërisë, ai të mos merrte pjesë as vetë. Ky fakt për të do të thoshte vdekje e parapërgatitur. Gjithsesi, në kushtet që i ishin krijuar, ai u detyrua të vendosej në hotelin që i kishin rezervuar.

*
Pa e kërkuar vetë, iu organizua një konferencë shtypi me gazetarët*

Pavarësisht se diplomati shqiptar nuk mundi të shkonte në Paris, loja e parapërgatitur mbi të do të ndiqej deri në fund. Në një nga ato ditë, kur gjithë qenien e tij e kishte pushtuar tensioni dhe ankthi, më 24 janar, pikërisht 3 ditë para datës 27 kur ai mbushte plot 75 vjeç, në Paris vazhdonte me intensitet punimet Konferenca e madhe Ndërkombëtare me pjesëmarrjen e shumë shteteve, kur shtetet e mëdha vendosnin fatet e shteteve të vogla, Isamil Qemalit iu provokua një konferencë shtypi. Ajo iu servir si dëshirë e gazetarëve për të dëgjuar prononcimet e tij. Ajo konferencë, pavarësisht se nuk ishte kërkuar nga vetë ai, dukej se ishte edhe në dëshirën e tij, sepse ishte momenti që më shumë se kurrë ai donte të denonconte mashtruesit dhe izoluesit e tij.
*

Vdes para gazetarëve*

Pak kohë para se të fillonte konferenca e shtypit, Ismail Qemalit iu servir fillimisht buka, me pretekstin se duhet të hante para konferencës. Pasi hëngri, ai hyri në sallën e rekomanduar, ku e prisnin dhjetëra gazetarë e fotoreporterë të ndryshëm. Sipas rrëfimeve që djali i Ismail Qemalit, Ethemi, i ka bërë më vonë kryetarit të Bashkisë së Tiranës, Ali Asllanit, mësohet se sapo hyri në sallë Qemalit i kaloi një çehre e verdhë në fytyrë. Nuk vonoi shumë, ai u ul në tavolinë dhe befasisht në trup i kaloi një valë rrëqethjeje. Ndërsa nisi të belbëzojë me vështirësi, filloi të dridhej dhe ndërkohë u konstatua se nuk mundte t’i lidhte dot fjalët. Pas kësaj situate, ai arriti të kërkonte ta shoqëronin për në banjë. Kur arriti aty, e mbyti shkuma që nxirrte nga goja dhe të vjellët. Në pak çaste pulsi i tij pushoi së rrahuri. Në këto momente gazetarëve të mbledhur për konferencën e shtypit në atë sallë iu komunikua fakti që Ismail Qemali, i cili pak çaste më parë kishte qenë para tyre, nuk jetonte më.
*

Italianët kerkuan te balsamosnin diplomatin shqiptar*

Peripeci të tjera ishin planifikuar për trupin e pajetë të diplomatit të jashtëzakonshëm të Shqipërisë, Ismail Qemali. Pas vdekjes së tij, çuditërisht në mbarë kancelaritë diplomatike të botës pati një sensibilizim të veçantë. Për vetë jehonën e madhe që pati vdekja e tij, pala italiane me justifikimin që ai kishte vdekur në vendin e tyre, donte t’i bënte “nderimet” që meritonte një diplomat i atij rangu. Ata vendosën që trupin e tij ta balsamosnin. Ajo kërkesë dhe ai interesim i palës italiane bëri që trupi pa jetë i Ismail Qemalit të qëndronte plot dy javë në Peruxha, ku ai kishte mbyllur sytë. 

*
12 shkurt 1919 trupi pa jetë i Qemalit mbërrin në Vlorë*

Me gjithë përpjekjet e palës italiane dhe shumë peripeci të tjera që dolën pas vdekjes së Ismail Qemalit, djemtë e tij nuk reshtën së u përpjekuri që babanë e tyre ta sillnin në Vlorë, e cila e priste me padurim për ta varrosur në lartësinë madhështore të Kaninës. Vdekja e tij në atë kohë kishte tronditur mbarë kombin dhe grupe të shumta shqiptarësh, të ardhur nga të gjitha trevat, po përqendroheshin në Vlorë për t’i bërë nderimet e merituara diplomatit të famshëm. Së fundmi gjithçka u bë realitet. Ishte pikërisht data 12 shkurt i vitit 1919, kur trupi pa jetë i Ismail Qemalit, i shoqëruar nga tre djemtë e tij, Ethemi, Qazimi dhe Qamili, si dhe nga përfaqësuesit e Ministrisë së Jashtme italiane mbërriti në portin e vogël të Vlorës. Ai ishte transportuar fillimisht me tren dhe së fundmi me anijen e posaçme italiane. Sipas bashkëkohësve të atyre momenteve, siç ishin vetë djali i Ismail Qemalit, Qazimi apo edhe mikut të tij, Safet bej Vlorës bëhet e ditur se hyrja e arkivolit në Vlorë ka qenë tepër emocionuese. Të qarat e njerëzve dhe shkrepjet e armëve shkaktuan një gjendje emocionale të papërshkrueshme. Gjithë rrugët, kodrat dhe çdo gjë nxinte nga pjesëmarrja e jashtëzakonshme në atë varrim, i cili, ashtu siç ishte menduar në atë kohë u bë pikërisht në lartësitë dominante të Kaninës.
Konkretisht për ato momente, në shënimet e Safet bej Vlorës, të gjendura në dosjen e posaçme të Ismail Qemalit në Arkivin Qendror të Shtetit shkruhet: 

_“Nëse e matim madhështinë e një personazhi politik me dashurinë e popullit të thjeshtë, duhet të pohojmë se asnjë nuk i afrohet Ismail Qemal Vlorës. Gjatë ceremonisë së varrimit të tij, asnjë fshatar dhe asnjë qytetar nuk mbeti në shtëpi. Të gjitha faqet e maleve dhe të brigjeve gjatë rrugës së kortezhit funeral ishin plot me njerëz. Qe një apotezë madhështore e mbarë popullit, pa përjashtim, ndaj një tribuni që i shërbeu vendit të tij deri në frymën e fundit”._

_Fatos Veliu - Panorama_

----------


## Albo

*Thirrja drejtuar shqiptarëve*

Ismail QEMALI, 

Nuk dëshirojmë turbullira dhe ngatresa, nuk duam të prishet paqja në mes të kombeve që janë në gadishullin e Ilirisë. Dëshirojmë vetëm dhe kërkojmë me gjithë zemër bashkimin e farës shqiptare, përparimin e saj si në punë të mendjes si në lumturi të jetës dhe në begati, që të jemi mjaft të fortë për t'u kundërshtuar gjithë që mendojnë të na shtypin neve dhe kombet e tjerë që kemi nevojë të rojnë se jeta e tyre na mban jetën tonë.
Për të shkuar përpara në rrugën e qytetërimit e të përparimit, kemi nevojë për dituri; dhe për dituri kemi nevojë për mësime. Pra kemi nevojë të ngrehim në gjithë Shqipërinë shkolla kombëtare për ta përhapur dhe për t'u lexuar kudo gjuha shqipe. Kjo nevojë shkollash është më e para e reformave që kemi detyrë të kërkojmë. Kurrë një popull nuk mund të rritet më vehte pa shkolla e pa arsim. Shqiptari, populli më i vjetëri i gadishullit ilirik nuk mund të shikojë këmbë kryq përmirësimet dhe përparimin e kombeve të tjerë pa u përpjekur edhe ai që të ecë burrërisht dhe me nder në rrugën e arsimit dhe të qytetërimit. Duhet të jesh i verbër që të mos marrësh vesh nevojën e shkollave kombëtare; duhet të jesh tradhëtor që të dëshirosh të ndalësh mësimin e gjuhës shqipe. Ata që duan të ecin duke jetuar në terrin e paditurisë, pa gjuhë dhe pa komb më vehte dëshirojnë t'i përgatisin Shqipërisë një vdekje të turpshme. Nuk kemi dyshim se Shqiptarët që nëpër aq reziqe dhe mundime e kanë mbajtur trimërisht emrin e tyre për qindra e qindra vjet, nuk do të humbin kohë, për të marrë në dorë armën e arsimit kombëtar, armë e fortë e cila vetëm mund t'ua shpëtojë jetën dhe t'i ndihmojë që t'i bëjnë ballë kujdo që dëshiron t'u grabisë kombësinë e tyre. Nuk duhet të dëgjojmë qeverinë turke në qoftë se ajo përpiqet dhe në qoftë se ajo mundohet, të na pengojë dhe të na mbajë hovin. 

_Botuar më 1900_

----------


## BARAT

GJURMËVE TË PASHLYESHME HISTORIKE

*DJALI I ISMAIL QEMALIT, QAZIM BEJ VLORA JETOI DHE VDIQ NË STRUGË*

Mehmet Latifi

Djali i dytë i Ismail Qemalit, Plakut të Vlorës dhe Shqipërisë, njëkohësisht sekretar i tij personal dhe shef i kabinetit të tij, jetoi në Strugë, që nga viti 1936 e deri në vdekje, kah fundi i dhjetorit të vitit 1953. Dëshmitarët e gjallë me respekt flasin për këtë figurë, këtë personalitet të “harruar” në Strugë?! Respekt të veçantë tregojnë edhe fëmijët e tij të birësuar. Shtëpia ku ka jetuar dhe ka ndërruar jetë Qazim Bej Qemal Vlora, edhe sot e kësaj dite është funksionale, po në atë gjendje në të cilën ka qenë në kohën kur jetonte Qazim bej Vlora, por pa asnjë shënim ose shenjë të duhur. As varri i tij nuk ishte shënuar deri më 27 nëntor të vitit 1997 –(sepse nuk dihej, ishte harruar nga struganët)-, kur falë mirëkuptimit nga Shoqata e Historianëve Shqiptar, Dega në Strugë, u shënua simbolikisht. Sa i përket dokumentacionit të Ismail Qemalit, nga aktiviteti i tij politik dhe diplomatik për krijimin e shtetit shqiptar, nuk ka asnjë gjurmë. Çfarë i kishte thënë Qazim bej Qemali Enver Hoxhës në kabinetin e tij, gjatë takimit me te?!

*Strugë, shkurt 2007*
Sapo i kaluam ditët e muajit nëntor, dhe datës 28 Nëntori, Ditës së Flamurit dhe të Pavarësisë së Shqipërisë, dhe Pavarësisë së gjithë shqiptarëve kudo në botë.
Zakonisht, shënimi i këtyre datave të rëndësishme të historisë kombëtare, duken të zbrazëta dhe të mangëta, po qe se, së paku nuk përmenden emrat e atyre që dhanë kontribut të veçantë, që ne sot të krenohemi me atë që kemi arritur, me ate që ne e gëzojmë, e në rend të parë duhet përmendur emrin e Ismail Qemal bej Vlorës, kryetarin e parë të shtetit të pavarur shqiptar-Shqipërisë.
Mirëpo, është evidente dhe e pakontestueshme, se Ismail Qemali, ka pasë edhe bashkëpunëtorët dhe bashkëveprimtarët e shumtë të afërt e të largët, për ti dalë në krye veprimtarisë dhe aktivitetit të tij, për shpalljen e Pavarësisë së Shqipërisë. Njëri ndër këta bashkëpunëtor, të mos themi bashkëpunëtori më i ngushtë ka qënë djali i tij QAZIM BEJ QEMALI, njëri nga gjashtë djemtë e Ismail Qemalit.

*
SI U “ZBULUA” KY PERSONALITET - QAZIM BEJ QEMALI*

E para ishte fjala. Ishte data 3 dhjetor e vitit 1992, kur për herë të parë dëgjova emrin QAZIM BEJ QEMAL VLORA, emër i këtij personaliteti të shquar të historisë dhe historiografisë shqiptare, që ishte djalë i Ismail Qemalit, bashkëveprimtar dhe bashkëpunëtor i ngushtë i tij.

Unë u përpoqa të zbardhë këtë figurë madhore, aq sa më lejonin mundësitë , aftësitë, kushtet dhe rrethanat që mbretëronin asokohe, duke pasë parasysh se unë isha i ardhur në Strugë nga Presheva, pra isha ardhacak dhe isha “halë në sy” për segmente të ndryshme të organeve të brëndshme, por edhe të individëve të tjerë.
Megjithate nuk mbeta pa mbështetje. Në mbështetjen time kisha Shoqatën e Historianëve Shqiptar Dega në Strugë, e sidomos prof.Dr.Nebi Dervishin, Unionin e Inteligjencies Shqiptare, Dega në Strugë, me në krye prof.Nexhat Mustafën dhe dr. Shefqet Pollozhanin, por edhe shumë individ të tjerë.

*Kronologjia e “zbulimit” të varrit dhe shtëpisë së Qazim Bej Qemalit.*

Fjalët e Shaban Asllanit-Tateshit, ndjesë pastë, asokohe (3 dhjetor 1992) ishte plak 80-vjeçar, mirëpo mendjemprehtë, i kthjelltë në kujtimet dhe të shprehurit e tij. Fjalët e tij dhe ai vetë, më nxitën që ti kushtoj vemëndje dhe rëndësi të veçantë. Për herë të parë ai-Shaban Tateshi, përmendi emrin e Qazim bej Qemali Vlorës, dhe në mënyrë shumë konkrete dhe plastike, evokoi kujtimet për te.

Kjo ndodhi kur më 28 nëntor të vitit 1992, ndërroi jetë vjehrra ime, që ishte e motra e Shaban Tateshit. Tradicionalisht, në Strugë, zhvillohej ceremonia shtatëditëshe fetare, duke kënduar forma të ndryshme të Kur’anit, për shpirtin e të ndjerës. Një natë të tillë, gjatë netëve ceremoniale, ishin mbledhur kryesisht intelektualët, shokët e kunatit, dhe pas mbarimit të pjesës obligative fetare, filloi biseda e rëndomtë, ku u shkoqitën shumë çështje nga aktiviteti dhe veprimtaria e intelektualëve strugan. Në një moment, Shaban Tateshi, me një ndërhyrje jo të rëndomtë, ndërroi kahjen e bisedës dhe u bë nismëtar i zbardhjes së viteve të fundit të jetës dhe varrit të Qazim Bej Qemalit, duke reaguar me këto fjalë: “Rrini o burra aty, e mos folni gjepura dhe marrina, se gjoja ky ose ai intelektual ka shkruar këtë ose atë vepër…! Një djalë të Ismail Qemalit e keni pasë në Strugë, askush nuk e përmendë, dhe ia keni harruar edhe varrin, e flasni për gjëra të kota dhe të pavlerë”!...

Kjo më bëri kurreshtar që të mësoj diçka për këtë personalitet, dhe pasi përfundoi ceremonia njëjavëshe, shkova në shtëpinë e tij, për tu interesuar lidhur me fjalët që i tha atë natë dhjetori.

Shaban Tateshi, pa kurrfarë pritese, pa kurrfarë hezitimi, bile me një mllef të thëksuar për harresën e varrit të tij filloi rrëfimin për Qazim bej Qemalin, për aq sa ai kishte arritur ta njohë…

Ndër të tjera Shaban Tateshi tha: “Ishte burrë shumë i ndershëm, fisnik, bujar, të cilin e harruan historianët, e bashkë me ta edhe mbarë populli, dhe emrin e tij e ka mbuluar pluhuri i harresës. E kanë harruar edhe studjuesit e historisë së Rilindjes Kombëtare”-tha Shaban Tateshi në fillim. Nga biseda me Shaban Tateshin, arrita të “zbuloj” shumë gjëra lidhur me këtë personalitet. Mirëpo, fjalën e fundit, duhet të jepnin historianët, gjurmuesit, hulumtuesit dhe të tjerët, për periudhën e Pavarësisë Kombëtare, për të hedhur dritë të plotë dhe për të zbardhur këtë personalitet, krahas personaliteteve të tjera historike. Sipas fjalëve të atëhershme të Shaban Tateshit, që më vonë u verifikuan dhe u saktësuan plotësisht, njëri nga gjashtë djemtë e Ismail Qemalit, Qazim bej Qemali, që nga viti 1936, jetoi në Strugë, deri në vdekjen e tij në dekadën e tretë të muajit dhjetor të vitit 1953! Ai ishte një ndër figurat e shquara të krijimit të shtetit shqiptar, por siç tha (asokohe) Shaban Tateshi, në Strugë nuk ka asnjë shenjë se ndonjëherë ka jetuar ky personalitet! Djali i Ismail Qemalit, kryetarit të parë të shtetit shqiptar, Qazim bej Qemal Vlora, sipas të dhënave, ka lindur më 1870, gjë që e konfirmojnë edhe familjarët e tij. Pas kryerjes së shkollimit fillor dhe të mesëm në Stamboll, ku kishte njohur shumë shokë nga viset e ndryshme shqiptare, vazhdoi studimet në fakultetin e inxhinierisë së ndërtimit dhe arkitekturës në Bruksel të Belgjikës. Ishte njohës i mirë i gjuhës frënge, por zotëronte edhe shumë gjuhë të tjera si: gjermanishten, anglishten, turqishten, persishten etj. Natyrisht, gjuhën turke e njihte sepse ka jetuar dhe shkolluar në Turqi, ndërsa persishten dhe arabishten i kishte mësuar paralelisht, që më vonë do t’i ndihmonin gjatë studimeve në fakultetin e drejtësisë që e vazhdoi paralelisht me arkitekturën.

Pasi kreu studimet në Belgjikë, ai iu bashkëngjit babait të tij në aktivitetin e tij politik dhe diplomatik. Edhe pse i diplomuar dhe i specializuar për ndërtimtari dhe arkitekturë në Universitetin e Brukselit, ai u vë në shërbim të plotë babait të tij Ismail Qemalit, që tashmë ishte në një fazë të shkuar të aktivitetit të tij në krijimin e shtetit shqiptar, dhe shpalljen e Pavarësisë së Shqipërisë.

Qazim bej Qemali, nuk ishte vetëm djalë i Ismail Qemalit, por ishte edhe sekretar i tij personal, ndërsa pas shpalljes së Pavarësisë së Shqipërisë më 28.12.1912, ai ishte edhe shef i Kabinetit të Ismail Qemalit. Për këtë ka shumë dëshmi gojore dhe të shkruara. Një nga dëshmitë që flasin për rolin e Qazim bej Qemalit, është edhe telegrami i Ismail Qemalit, që i dërgon nga Vjena e Austrisë, të adresuar pikërisht në emër të Qazim bej Qemalit, në Vlorë, me këtë përmbajtje: “Vij me vaporin më të parë. Telegrafoni kudo, të keni besim të plotë për fatin e Atdheut, duke i porositur për marrëveshje vëllazërore, bashkëpunim, mbarëvajtje të punëve të shtetit, ruajtje të rendit publik etj”.

Ismail Qemali, gati askund nuk shkonte pa Qazim bej Vlorën, por kohëve të fundit Qazim bej Vlora, ia koordinonte punët në Vlorë.


*VIZITA E KOBSHME NË PERUGJA TË ITALISË*

- Në Peruxhia, Ismail Qemalin e helmuan. Plakun e Vlorës e kanë helmuar në kafene (hotel) pasi kishte pirë kafe, dhe Ismail Qemali kishte thërritur:”Më helmuan…më helmuan…dhe pas pak ndërron jetë më 24 janar 1919. Qazim bej Vlora, ka gëzuar pension të lidhur nga Mbreti Ahmet Zogu, me arsyetimin:” PERSON I MERITUAR I KOMBIT SHQIPTAR”.
Qazim bej Vlora, nuk iu nda babait të tij Ismail Qemalit gjatë tërë periudhës së veprimtarisë së tij. Nuk iu nda as në takimet e shumta që kishte Ismail Qemali. Nuk iu nda as gjatë vizitave të shpeshta e të shumta siç ishin Konferenca e Kombeve në Londër, ku ishin së bashku me Luigj Gurakuqin dhe Isa Boletinin. Mirëpo, vizita e tyre që i bënë Italisë, gjegjësisht qytetit të Perugjia, ishte vizita e tyre e fundit e përbashkët. Ishte kjo vizita e kobshme në prak të rrugëtimit në Konferencën e Parisit. Vizita e kobshme ishte jo vetëm për Ismail Qemalin, por edhe për për të birin e tij, Qazim bej Qemalin. Në këtë qytet, ata pësojnë një helmim, ku si pasojë e këtij helmimi, Plakun e Vlorës 75 vjeçar, e rrëmben vdekja e pamëshirshme nga intoksikimi dhe hemoragjia, më 24 janar 1919. Edhe Qazim bej Vlora, goditet dhe pëson po nga ky intoksikim dhe hemoragji, që i reflektohet gjatë tërë jetës së tij, sepse ka pësuar dëmtime të rënda shëndetësore, por megjithatë mbijetoi. Pasojat e këtij helmimi, ai i vuan tërë jetën, që dëshmojnë edhe dëshmitarët e gjallë edhe sot e kësaj dite në Strugë.
Helmimin e Ismail Qemalit në Perugja të Italisë, e ka vërtetuar më së miri rrëfimi i Fatushe Shehdulës, e cila sapo kishte arritur në Itali, kishte dëgjuar një shërbyes (kamerier ose personel tjetër hoteli), që u kishte treguar disa njerëzve duke thënë: “Plakun e Vlorës e helmuan në kafene, pasi kishte pirë një kafe, dhe se vetë Ismail Qemali kishte thërritur MË HELMUAN…MË HELMUAN!!!. Pas pak kohe, Ismail Qemali, ndërron jetë, duke lënë të papërfunduar misionin e tij. Pas vdekjes së Ismail Qemalit, Qazim bej Qemali, nga pësimet e helmimit, një kohë të gjatë është mjekuar dhe këndellur në spitalin e Durrësit. Aty ka gjetur pak rehati shpirtërore dhe është këndellur nga intoksikimi i rëndë. Pas daljes nga spitali i Durrësit, ai kthehet në Tiranë, ku ka jetuar deri në ardhjen e tij në Strugë, duke vizituar kohë pas kohe edhe spitalin e Durrësit. Sipas njohurive dhe dëshmive gojore, duke iu referuar edhe deklaratave të Shaban Tateshit, (mbase mund të mos jetë e saktë), Qazim bej Vlora, ka gëzuar pension të lidhur nga Mbreti Ahmet Zogu, me arsyetimin: “PERSON I MERITUAR I KOMBIT SHQIPTAR”.

*
SI ERDHI QAZIM BEJ QEMAL VLORA NË STRUGË*

Pas vdekjes së Ismail Qemalit, zhvillimeve politike dhe ngjarjeve të përgjithshme në Shqipëri dhe më gjerë në atë periudhë, Qazim bej Qemali, në moshën 66 vjeçare, u martua me BEHIJE SHERIF MASLLAFIN (BEHIJE OHRIN).

Behije Sherif Masllafi-Ohri, ishte grua e vejë e moshës 29 vjeçare, me prejardhje nga Struga. Behija ishte e veja e Inajet bej Ohrit-QOKUT, dhe kishte katër fëmijë të moshës jomadhore:dy djem Edipin, dhe Dashamirin dhe dy vajza; Ediben dhe Hyrmeten. Vendimin për martesën me Behijen, ata e sollën së bashku, pas vdekjes së Inajet bej Ohrit, që asokohe-viteve 1934-1935- ishte zyrtar i lartë i prefekturës së Durrësit, dhe pikërisht më 1935 Inajet bej Ohri vdes, dhe Behija mbetet e ve me katër fëmijë bonjak.
Vdekja e burrit-Inajet bej Ohrit, Behijen e la në një situatë të palakmueshme materiale. Gjendja materiale gjithnjë e më tepër i keqësohej, edhe pse ajo kishte pasuri të paluajtshme në Strugë, që e kishte trashëguar nga babai i sajë.
Martesa me Qazim bej Qemalin, për Behijen ishte zgjidhja më e mirë dhe më fatlume, sepse me Qazim bej Qemalin njiheshin që më parë, për shkak të miqësisë së mëparshme, nga vëllai i Qazim beut, Et’hem bej Qemali, që ishte martuar me kunatën e Behijes, (motrën Inajet Ohrit, ish burrit të Behijes). Nga ana tjetër, ajo siguroi anën materiale, sepse Qazim bej Qemali gëzonte pensionin nga Mbreti Zog, dhe nuk kishte familje.
Ndërkaq, me martesën me Behijen, Qazim bej Qemali, në një mënyrë siguroi fëmijëve të sajë (pasi i birësoi) një ardhmëri më të mirë, ndërsa emrit të familjes së Inajet Ohrit, me të cilin pos krushqërisë dhe miqësisë, ia ruajti dhe mbrojti nderin dhe moralin e gruas shqiptare, që të mos nëpërkëmbet dhe të mos përgojohet nga persona amoral, të pandërgjegjshëm dhe të papërgjegjshëm. Kjo tregon për fisnikërinë dhe bujarinë e Qazim bej Qemalit, në drejtim të respektimit të moralit familjar shqiptar.
Fill pas martesës me Behijen, Qazim bej Qemali, fëmijtë e Behijes, i vendosi nëpër shkolla sepse ishte arsimdashës i paepur. Një kohë jetuan në Tiranë, ku kishte shtëpinë e vet. Mirëpo, Behija kishte dy shtëpi dhe tokë në Strugë, që kishte trashëguar nga babai i sajë, ku ndër të tjera kishte një pemishte me një sipërfaqe prej afro dhjetë mijë metra katror (saktësisht 9.980 metra katror). Behija ishte e interesuar që të mos e humbasë këtë pasuri. Kështu, kohë pas kohe, vinin në Strugë për tu kujdesur aq sa munden për këtë pasuri. Ardhja e Qazim bej Qemalit në Strugë u solli të dyve shumë befasi të këndshme, e veçanërisht Qazim Beut. Ai në Strugë gjeti qetësinë shpirtërore, qetësinë familjare, por gjeti edhe shokë e miq të vjetër nga shkollimi në Stamboll, që njëherit ishin edhe bashkëmendimtarët e tij.

Qazim bej Qemali, në Strugë, ndër të tjerë gjeti dhe takoi edhe kushëririn e Behijes, Belul ef.Kadiun.

Belul ef,Kadiu, ishte shok dhe mik i Qazim Beut që nga shkollimi në Stamboll. Ishte personalitet i lartë ushtarak turk, saktësisht ishte ish komandant i dikurshëm i Gardës së Portës së Stambollit, i cili kishte mbaruar studimet në akademinë ushtarake dhe ishte gjeneral i ushtrisë turke.

Duke u shoqëruar me Belul e F. Kadiun, Qazim bej Qemali, ka filluar të njohë edhe personalitete të tjera në Strugë, bashkë me njerëz të rëndomtë por të ndershëm dhe të vyeshëm. Një ndër ata njerëz të rëndomtë që njohu Qazim bej Qemali në Strugë, është edhe Shaban Tateshi- “nismëtari, ideatori, nxitësi i zbardhjes së figurës dhe jetës e vdekjes së Qazim bej Qemalit”, që nuk ishte ndonjë personalitet, por i ndershëm, i sinqertë, besnik dhe mbi të gjitha atdhetar. Njohja me Shaban Tateshin u mundësua përmes dhëndërrit të Shaban Tateshit, Riza Pollozhanit, me të cilin Qazim bej Qemali kishte krijuar një miqësi të mirë dhe e këshillonte për shumë çështje. Nga afërsia që kishte me Riza Pollozhanin, dhe kunatin e tij Shaban Tateshin, Qazim bej Qemali, “mëshirohet” që këtij të fundit, ti blejnë një shtëpi në Strugë, për ta sjellur nga fshati dhe për ta rritur numrin e shqiptarëve në qytet. Dhe pikërisht, Qazim bej Qemali, ia “shet” shtëpinë e vet (të Behijes), në qendër të qytetit, që Shaban Tateshi të zbrësë nga fshati. Kjo shitëblerje e shtëpisë, i mundëson Shaban Tateshit, që të gjindet më pranë Qazim bej Qemalit dhe ta njohë më mirë dhe nga afër, duke mbetur që të dy, vetëm qytetar të rëndomtë dhe modest të Strugës.


*VITET E QAZIM BEJ QEMALIT TË STRUGË*

Ardhja e Qazim bej Qemalit në Strugë nuk ishte rastësisht. Ai me vete solli bibliotekën e vet të pasur dhe solli TËRË DOKUMENTACIONIN E VEPRIMTARISË POLITIKE DHE DIPLOMATIKE TË BABAIT TË TIJ ISMAIL QEMALIT, PËR KRIJIMIN E SHTETIT SHQIPTAR, për ta shpëtuar nga asgjësimi, shkatërrimi ose djegia e tërësishme, sepse kishte përvojë të hidhur nga kjo e fundit.

Qazim bej Qemali, prej vitit 1936 e deri në vitin 1939 herë shkonte në Tiranë, herë vinte në Strugë.Në vitin 1939, Qazim bej Qemali, nuhati dhe vlerësoi situatën që sa vinte e keqësohej në Shqipëri, duke vlerësuar se do të ndoshin edhe gjëra të papritura dhe të paparashikuara, dhe në pamundësi që ti parandalojë ose të ndërmarrë çfarefo mase parandalimi dhe pengimi, ai vendosi përfundimisht të vendoset në Strugë.

Ardhja e Qazim bej Qemalit në Strugë nuk ishte rastësisht. Ai me vete solli bibliotekën e vet të pasur dhe solli TËRË DOKUMENTACIONIN E VEPRIMTARISË POLITIKE DHE DIPLOMATIKE TË BABAIT TË TIJ ISMAIL QEMALIT, PËR KRIJIMIN E

SHTETIT SHQIPTAR, për ta shpëtuar nga asgjësimi, shkatërrimi ose djegja e tërsishme, sepse kishte përvojë të hidhur nga kjo e fundit. Ai e dinte vlerën e këtij dokumentacioni ndaj me fanatizëm kujdesej për këtë dokumentacion!!! Nga biblioteka e pasur që solli me vete, ai shpesh lexonte diçka dhe ua huazonte të tjerëve ato libra për të zgjëruar njohuritë e tyre shkencore. Ai vetë, kurrë nuk iu nda librit.

..........vijon

----------


## BARAT

Në Strugë, ishte i respektuar ndër ata pak miq me të cilët shoqërohej dhe këmbente diçka, edhe pse nuk kishte rreth të gjërë me të cilët komunikonte dha bashkëbisedonte, sepse konsideronte se nuk mundet të bashkëbisedojë me secilin për çështjet që nuk janë temë interesimi i tyre. Nuk i kishte të nivelit të tij dhe nuk i kuptonin çështjet që e preokuponin Qazim bej Qemalin.

Në vitin 1948, kur fillojnë turbulencat dhe ngrirjet në marëdhëniet diplomatike dhe miqësore shqiptaro-jugosllave, Behija i shkroi një letër Qazim bej Qemalit, në të cilën ajo e porositë në mënyrë të prerë që ta braktisë shtëpinë dhe pemishten dhe të këthehet në Tiranë, për tiu bashkangjitur familjes-gruas dhe fëmijve, sepse Behija kishte informacione nga bijtë, që tashmë ishin oficer të Ushtrisë Shqiptare.

Qazim bej Qemali, atëbotë, që vetes i kishte vënë një objektiv të përjetshëm, ia këtheu përgjigjen Behijes me shpejtësi rrufeje. Në përgjigjen e tij drejtuar Behijes, ai shkruan: “ Ti qëndro në Tiranë dhe kujdesu për fëmijtë, ndërsa unë do të rri këtu e do të kujdesem për PASURINË që e kam, sepse kufijtë janë momente të tilla politike që sot mbyllen e nesër happen dhe anasjelltas. Janë këto çështje të politikës ditore, e nuk janë çështje të përjetshme”.

Qazim bej Qemali, në përgjigjen që i këthen bashkëshortes Behijes, kur përmend fjalën “…do ta ruaj PASURINË”, ai këtë fjalë e shkruan të nënvizuar, që Behija ta kuptojë se për çfarë pasurie bëhet fjalë, sepse ai me këtë nënkupton pasurinë që ka me vete, e kjo pasuri është TËRË DOKUMENTACIONI I KRIJIMIT TË SHTETIT SHQIPTAR NGA BABAI I TIJ ISMAIL QEMAL BEJ VLORA, dokumentacuon që ai e kishte me vete, e nuk kishte aspak shqetësime për pasurinë e patundshme që kishte.

Ky dokumentacion ishte histori më vete. Ishte dëshmia e veprimtarisë dhe aktivitetit politik dhe diplomatik të Ismail Qemalit, gjatë periudhës së krijimit të shtetit Shqiptar, ku pjesëmarrës i drejtëpërdrejtë ka qënë edhe vet Qazim bej Qemali. Pra ai nuk pranon të këthehet në Tiranë, duke ngelur në Strugë deri në vdekjen e tij, ku varroset dhe ku edhe sot prehen eshtrat e tij.

Ky dokumentacion ishte një histori më vete. Ishte dëshmia e veprimtarisë dhe aktivitetit politik e diplomatik të Ismail Qemalit, gjatë periudhës së krijimit të shtetit Shqiptar, ku pjesëmarrës i drejtëpërdrejtë ka qënë edhe vetë Qazim bej Qemali. Refuzon me këmbëngulje braktisjen e Strugës dhe këthimin në Tiranë, përkundër sugjerimit të bashkëshortes Behije, dhe mbetet në Strugë, i vetëm, i vetmuar, deri në fund të jetës së tij.
*
ÇFARË I KISHTE THËNË QAZIM BEU ENVER HOXHËS?!*

Nga ana tjetër, pas përfundimit të Luftës së Dytë Botërore (LNÇ-së) dhe formimit të Qeverisë së re në Shqipëri, Qazim bej Qemalit, iu ndërpre-iu ndal pensioni që gëzonte nga Mbreti Ahmet Zogu!

Kah fundi i vitit 1946 dhe gjatë vitit 1947, ai kërkoi disa herë pranim nga Enver Hoxha, duke mos treguar saktë identitetin e tij, duke mos treguar saktë se kush është!. Më në fund, kur sheh se nuk “mundet” ndryshe, e deklaron të plotë identitetin e tij dhe Enver Hoxha e pranon në kabinetin e tij, ku në murin e kabinetit, mbi kokën e Enevrit, ishte e vendosur fotografia e Ismail Qemalit. Qëllimi i këtij takimi ishte për tu sqaruar shkaqet e ndërprerjes së pensionit që gëzonte. Por, kur vërejti se përpjekjet e tija do të përfundojnë pa sukses për të vazhduar pensionin, i drejtohet Enver Hoxhës me fjalët:” Ti nuk meriton që fotografia e babait tim të qëndrojë në zyrën tënde!” Ky ishte takimi i parë dhe i fundit me Enver Hoxhën, të cilin kurrë nuk e kishte adhuruar. Poashtu ka vërejtur se në shtëpinë e tyre në Tiranë, nga ato pak dokumente dhe fotografi, si dhe pronësia e saj, ishin përfshirë nga një shkatërrim i paparë, duke zhdukur dita ditës gjithnjë e më shumë çdo gjurmë. Ai, mblodhi ato pak sende, letra, dokumente etj që kishin mbetur dhe për ti shpëtuar i mori edhe ato me vete në Strugë, për ti sistemuar e strehuar dhe për ti shpëtuar nga shkatërrimi i tërëishëm.

Çështë e vërteta, shtëpinë e gjeti gati tërësisht të rrënuar e të djegur, bashkë me të gjitha sendet që kishte aty, bashkë me fotografitë nga albumi familjar, kështu që janë humbur të gjitha gjurmët e tilla.
*
Ç’U BË ME DOKUMENTACIONIN E KRIJIMIT TË SHTETIT SHQIPTAR?*

Që nga ajo ditë kur mblodhi ato pak sende në shtëpinë e djegur dhe të rrënuar, Qazim bej Qemali, kurrë më nuk është rikëthyer në atë shtëpi, që tashmë nuk i ngjante shtëpisë por një gërmadhe të vërtetë!

Nga letërkëmbi që patën me të shoqen Behijen, dhe pasi e këshilloi ate që të kujdeset dhe ti shkollojë fëmijtë në Tiranë, nëpër shkolla dhe fakultete, sepse ishte arsimdashës, ai u bë rob i vetëvetes dhe dokumentacionit që kishte me vete. Dokumentacioni, atë pasuri, ai konsideronte se nuk mund tia besoj kujt do qoftë. Atyre që eventualisht ka mundur tua besojë, nuk ishin pranë tijë, ose tashmë kishin ndërruar jetë-kishin vdekur.

E shoqja Behija, me të kuptuar se Qazim bej Qemali, përfundimisht nuk do të rikëthehet në Tiranë, pas mbylljes së kufijve, iu drejtua me letra dhe mesazhe familjarëve të sajë në Strugë, në rend të parë familjes së Belul ef. Kadiut, Osman Hajrullahut dhe familjes Laçka, që të kujdesen për Qazim bej Qemalin, sipas mundësive të tyre.

Qazim bej Qemali, i lodhur nga mosha, i rraskapitur nga traumat që ka përjetuar nga vetmia si dhe nga sëmundja kronike si pasojë e helmimit më 1919 në Perugjia, QAZIM BEJ QEMAL VLORA, NË MOSHËN 83 VJEÇARE, MBYLLË SYTË NË STRUGË NË FILLIM TË DEKADËS SË TRETË TË MUAJIT DHJETOR TË VITIT 1953.

Me vdekjen e tij, mbyllet një kapitull, ose së paku një faqe e historisë së veprimtarisë së tij dhe të babait të tij Ismail Qemali, së bashku me shumë iluminist, veprimtar dhe atdhetar të tjerë shqiptar, për krijimin e shtetit të parë Shqiptar në vitin 1912 dhe shpalljen e Pavarësisë në Vlorë.

Për të qënë ironia më e madhe, fat ose ironi që i përcjell shumë figura të tilla të mëdha të historisë shqiptare, Qazim bej Qemal Vlora, u gjet i vdekur katër ditë pasi mbylli sytë në shtëpinë e tij ku jetonte, shtëpi, që edhe sot e kësaj dite është e pandryshuar nga jashtë dhe është funkcionale siç ka qënë në kohën kur aty ka jetuar Qazim bej Qemali. Ndryshim i vetëm që ka pësuar kjo shtëpi, është rregullimi i brëndshëm enterierik dhe mobilimi. Aty tani jeton një familje shqiptare.

Në këtë shtëpi, nuk ka asnjë shenjë apo simbol që do të dëshmonte dhe do të tregonte se: “këtu ka jetuar dhe….” U gjet i vdekur pikërisht nga anëtarët e familjes Laçka, të cilët jo rastësisht i kishte porositur bashkëshortja e tij Behija, për tu kujdesur për Qazim bej Qemalin.

U gjet i vdekur, pasi u vërejt se katër ditët e fundit, në oborrin e tij, të cilin e kishte mbuluar dëbora, nuk kishte gjurmë këmbësh dhe dëbora nuk ishte shkelur. Kjo i “detyron” familjen Laçka të afrohen tek shtëpia ku jetonte Qazim bej Qemali dhe…gjetën Qazim bej Qemalin të shtrirë dhe të ngrirë!

Pasi u njoftuan miqët dhe të afërmit e tjerë të Qazim bej Qemalit, u varros në varrezat familjare të Belul ef.Kadiut në varrezat e qytetit në Strugë, në mënyrë modeste, ashtu siç ishte edhe ai vetë, ku edhe sot prehen eshtrat e tij.

Për fat të keq, as varri i tijë nuk ka qënë i shënuar me asnjë shenjë apo simbol ( deri më 27 nëntor të vitit 1997), bile bile shumica e qytetarëve dhe të tjerëve në Strugë, nuk ia kanë ditur dhe nuk ia kanë mbajtur mënd varrin, edhe pse periudha e vitit 1953, nuk i takon periudhës së hershme të mesjetës!!!

Për ti dalë sado pak borxhit këtij personaliteti të shquar të historisë Kombëtare si dhe vetë 28 Nëntorit, Ditës së Pavarësisë së Shqipërisë dhe Ditës së Flamurit të 1912, me ndihmën e Shoqatës së Historianëve Shqiptar në Maqedoni, dega në Strugë, në veçanti me ndihmesën e parezervë të kryetarit të kësaj Shoqate, prof.Dr.Nebi Dervishi, dhe bashkë me Televizonin lokal “Kaltrina” nga Struga, bëmë ç’është e mundur dhe sipas mundësive dhe rrethanave tejet të ndërlikuara, që me këtë rast, në prak të 28 Nëntorit, që të bëhet përfundimisht ekspozimi dhe shënimi i varrit të Qazim bej Qemalit, duke ia shënuar me një gurë modest.

Këtë aktivitet e kanë mbështetur në forma të ndryshme edhe shumë qytetar të tjerë nga Struga e rrethina, që varri i tij të shënohet, qoftë me një gurë modest mermeri dhe një mbishkrim poashtu modest me këtë përmbajtje: “QAZIM BEJ VLORA, 1870-1953…Nëntor, 1997, SH.H.SH. Strugë”.

Lidhur me identifikimin, saktësimin dhe skspozimin e varrit të Qazim bej Qemalit, krahas njohurive që kisha nga nismëtari i këtij hulumtimi, Shaban Tateshi, si dhe shumë qytetar të Strugës dhe Ohrit, që kanë mundur të ndihmojnë në identifikimin dhe saktësimin e varrit, kontribut të veçantë dhe faleminderim për të gjithë, e në veçanti për Remzi Qokun, dhëndërr i Belul ef.Kadiut, të cilit vetë Belul ef.Kadiu, ia kishte lënë amanet që ta dije se i kujt është, kush pushon aty dhe ta ruaj kujdeset e kultivojë këtë varr.

Më 27 nëntor, të vitit 1997, më në fund, iu ekspozua dhe iu shënua varri Qazim bej Qemal Vlorës, në varrezat e qytetit të Strugës. Në këtë eveniment, me rastin e ekspozimit, saktësimit dhe shënimit të varrit të Qazim bej Qemalit, të pranishëm ishin, prof.Dr.Nebi Dervishi dhe Zejnulla Qyra nga SH.H.SH, dega në Strugë, prof.Nexhat Mustafa dhe dr.Shefqet Pollozhani nga Unioni i Inteligjencies Shqiptare në Maqedoni-dega në Strugë (U.I.SH.M), Fevail Çorba dhe Asllan Shate, përfaqsues të Këshillit të Xhematit nga Muftinia e Strugës dhe kuptohet, autori i hulumtimit dhe i këtyre rreshtave. E gjithë kjo është shënuar në shiritin e celuloidit të Televizonit lokal “Kaltrina” nga Struga.

Lidhur me këtë aktivitet modest, njoftuam edhe anëtarët e familjes së Qazim bej Qemalit në Tiranë dhe mbarë farefisin e Ismail Qemalit. Mirëpo, ditën që u zhvillua ky aktivitet modest në Strugë, aktivitet rreth shënimit të 28 Nëntorit në Tiranë e Vlorë, kulmuan aktivitetet e këtilla, ndaj mundësia për të marrë pjesë e familjarëve të Ismail Qemalit dhe të Qazim bej Qemalit, ishte shumë e vogël, ndaj ata munguan.

Edhe pse nuk ishin të pranishëm në këtë aktivitet modest, gjatë ditës dhe në mbrëmje të 27 nëntorit 1997, komunikuam bashkë me familjarët e Qazim bej Qemalit, të cilët ishin shumë mirënjohës për këtë, siç u shprehën ata “ vepër dhe gjest tepër human dhe patriotik të shqiptarëve”.

Atë mbrëmje, në studion e Radio Televizionit “Kaltrina” kemi zhvilluar një bisedë në studio me historianin Zejnulla Qyra, dhe me Remzi Qokun, që ka ndihmuar në masë të madhe për saktësimin e varrit të Qazim bej Qemalit, me ç’rast, ua kemi komunikuar dhe ua kemi bërë me dijë të gjithë struganëve dhe të gjithë spektatorëve dhe dëgjuesve, se është saktësuar, ekspozuar dhe shënuar varri i Qazim bej Qemalit në varrezat e qytetit, duke pasqyruar pamje nga aktiviteti i vendosjes së gurit modest me mbishkrimin poashtu modest.

Kishim planifikuar që të bashkëkomunikojmë me Edip Ohrin, djalin e madh të birësuar të Qazim bej Qemalit dhe Darling Vlorën, stërnip të Ismail Qemalit.

Bashkëbisedimi me Edip Ohrin u realizua, ndërsa për fat të keq, me Darling Vlorën nuk arritëm ta realizojmë komunikimin, për shkak të angazhimit të tij në manifestimin qëndror për 28 Nëntor, në qytetin e Vlorës.
*
FJALËT E EDIP OHRIT NË PARAQITJEN E TIJ PËRMES TELEFONIT*

Pasi ia komunikuam njoftimin për ekspozimin dhe shënimin e varrit të njerkut të tij, djalit të Ismail Qemalit, Qazim bej Qemalit më 27 nëntor të 1997, përmes linjës telefonike në emisionin e drejtëpërdrejtë të RTV “Kaltrina”, Edip Ohri, djali i madh i birësuar i Qazim bej Qemalit, dukshëm i emocionuar u shpreh:” Në radhë të parë ju faleminderj për telefonatën, ku më informuat dhe më gëzuat për këtë lajm. Dua të shprehë faleminderimet e mia dhe të familjes time dhe gjithë trungut të familjes së Ismail Qemalit, me banim në Shqipëri, për këtë gjest tuajin tepër human, të Shoqatës së Historianëve Shqiptar dega në Strugë dhe popullit të mrekullueshëm dhe patriot të Strugës. Me këtë veprim, ju na keni prekur thellë shpirtërisht jo vetëm ne familjarët , por edhe gjithë shqiptarët kudo që janë, sepse në këtë mënyrë keni nderuar figurën madhore të patriotit e heroit Kombëtar Ismail Qemal Vlorës. Qofshit të bekuar dhe në do tu jemi përjetë mirënjohës”.

I pyetur për figurën dhe personalitetin e Qazim bej Qemal Vlorës, Edip Ohri u shpreh: “ Për sa i kërket figurës së Qazim bej Vlorës, birit të Ismail Qemalit, siç e dini, Qazim beu, është një personalitet me rëndësi të veçantë në veprimtarinë patriotike e diplomatike të babait të vet, Plakut të Vlorës, siç e quan populli ynë shqiptar. Ismail Qemali, djemtë e tij i kishte si sekretarë, këshilltarë, truproje e shoqërues kudo ku ai zhvillonte aktivitetin e tij politik. Domethënë, djemtë e tij ishin të arsimuar e njohës të shumë gjuhëve të huaja dhe me formim politik e atdhetar”.

Edip Ohri, në vazhdim të prononcimit të tij të parë tha:” Qazim beun, Ismail Qemali e kishte sekretarin e tij personal i cili e ka ndjekur babain e tij në të gjitha udhëtimet e takimet diplomatike dhe politike të tij, si brënda ashtu edhe jashtë vendit. Ai ka qënë me te në Angli, Austri, në Itali… Ka qënë bashkë me te edhe në bisedimet me krerët dhe udhëheqësit e Lëvizjes Patriotike në Shqipërinë e Veriut dhe në Kosovë së bashku me burrat e shquar në Shqipëri si Luigj Gurakuqi, Isa Boletini etj. Qazim beu ka qënë pranë babait të tij deri në minutat e fundit të jetës së tij, kur ai vdiq në Perugjia të Italisë, nga një helmim në vitin 1919. Fakt është se edhe vetë Qazim beu bashkë me babain e tij u helmua, por ai jetoi. Pasojat e helmimit ai i vuajti deri në fun dtë jetës së tij. Qazim bej Qemali, ka qënë njeri i kulturuar, me arsim të lartë universitar. Ka ndjekur studimet në Fakultetin e inxhinjerisë së ndërtimit në Belgjikë. Ai zotëronte shumë mirë gjuhët: frengjisht, anglisht, italisht, turqisht e ndonjë tjetër. Ishte studioz. Kishte një bibliotekë të pasur dhe POSEDONTE POTHUAJSE TË GJITHË DOKUMENTET E VEPRIMTARISË POLITIKE E DIPLOMATIKE TË ÇËSHTJES SHQIPTARE TË ZHVILLUAR NGA BABAI I TIJ ISMAIL QEMAL VLORA. Fatkeqësisht, në kohën e Mbretit Zog, e aq më tepër, pas viteve të 1945, në kohën e monismit në Shqipëri, personalitetet e larta të shtetit shqiptar në Shqipëri, nuk treguan asnjë interesim për këto DOKUMENTE AQ TË RËNDËSISHME PËR HISTORIOGRAFINË SHQIPTARE. Madje, pas viteve 1945, ndaj pasardhësve të familjes së patriotit të shquar të kombit shqiptar, Ismail Qemali, nuk u tregua kujdes dhe trajtim që meritonin. Fakt është se ata mbyllën jetën e tyre në varfëri të plotë. Qazim beu, ka qënë një familjar i mirë, tepër human dhe i kujdesshëm, i cili na mori neve nën kujdestarinë e tijë atërore: dy djem e dy vajza, nënën time dhe gjyshem time nga nëna, duke qënë edhe vetë në kushte jo aq të mira materialo-ekonomike. Megjithate, ai tregoi një kujdes të veçantë për arsimimin dhe edukimin tonë si njerëz të ndershëm e patriot të vendit tonë. Ai asnjëherë nuk ndërhyri në pikëpamjet tona ideologjike dhe politike. Për ate, rëndësi kishte në radhë të parë të brumoseshim si patrio, ta donim Shqipërinë dhe shqiptarët si dhe të luftonim për çlirimin e plotë të Shqipërisë nga okupatorët fashistë dhe këtë ai e realizoi plotësisht. Ndërsa, ai vetë ka qënë një demokrat me preferenca anglo-franceze, pasi edhe kultura që kishte e tërhiqte më shumë ndaj atij sistemi shoqëror.

Qazim bej Qemali, jetoi për një kohë të gjatë në mesin e struganëve, ndaj të cilëve ushqente dashuri dhe respekt të madh, pasi ai gjithmonë thoshte se Struga, Ohri, Dibra…kanë qëndruar pranë dhe besnik ndaj babait të tij Ismail Qemalit, për çështjen shqiptare, në momentet e caktuara politike. Madje, vëllau i Qazim bej Qemalit, Et’hem bej Vlora, ishte i martuar në Ohër, me motrën e patriotit të shquar Hamdi bej Ohri-Qoku, (halla e Edip Ohrit, vërejtje e M.L), dhe si shumë patriot të krahinave tona shqiptare të Maqedonisë, të thirrura nga Ismail Qemali, shkuan në Vlorë në vitin 1912, dhe vunë firmën e tyre në dokumentin e rëndësishëm të THEMELIMIT TË SHTETIT SHQIPTAR NË SHPALLJEN E PAVARËSISË”.

Në fund të paraqitjes së tij, gjenerali në pension Edip Ohri, djali i birësuar i Qazim bej Qemalit tha:” Ju faleminderoj vëllezër e mora struganë, që më dhatë mundësinë për të komunikuar drejtëpërdrejti me ju, për kënaqësinë e madhe për të uruar njëri tjetrin me rastin e festës së madhe të shpalljes së Pavarësisë dhe mirënjohjes sonë për identifikimin dhe ekspozimin e varrit të birit të patriotit të shquar shqiptar, Ismail Qemalit, Qazim bej Qemal Vlorës. Respekt dhe mirënjohje të thellë për ju bashkëqytetar të dashur struganë”.

Edhe pse nuk ishin të pranishëm në këtë aktivitet modest, gjatë ditës dhe në mbrëmje të 27 nëntorit 1997, komunikuam bashkë me familjarët e Qazim bej Qemalit, të cilët ishin shumë mirënjohës për këtë, siç u shprehën ata “ vepër dhe gjest tepër human dhe patriotik të shqiptarëve”.

Shtëpinë në të cilën jetonte Qazim bej Qemali, pas vdekjes së tij, bashkë me pemishten me sipërfaqe 9.980 metra katror, administrata e Komunës së Strugës e nacionalizoi dhe e eksproprijoi, të cilën më pas ia dha për shfrytëzim dhe pronësi një familjeje, si formë kompensimi për marrjen e shtëpive dhe pronave për nevoja të ndërtimit të hotelit “Drim”. Pronari i ri i atëhershëm, këtë shtëpi ia shiti një familje tjetër shqiptare e cila edhe sot e kësaj dite jeton në atë shtëpi të pandryshuar nga pamja e jashtme. Shtëpia është e njëjta, si në kohën kur ka jetuar Qazim bej Qemali.

Lidhur me dokumentacionin që kishte me vete Qazim bej Qemali dhe zhdukjen e tij bashkë me bibliotekën, në Strugë kamë hasur në njohuri dhe versione të shumta që kanë qarkulluar edhe më parë-atëhere, por qarkullojnë edhe sot. Flitet se kur ka hyrë pronari i parë pas vdekjes së Qazim bej Qemalit, paraprakisht ai e ka pastruar nga të gjitha sendet dhe gjërat që ka gjetur brënda. Dihet nga dëshmitarët se në te ka pasë një bibliotekë të pasur, ka pasë shumë libra, dhe shumë dokumente. Këtë e konfirmuan edhe në fillim të hulumtimit tim, dëshmitarët që sot për fat të keq nuk janë gjallë, si Shaban Tateshi, Remzi Qoku etj, por e konfirmuan edhe dëshmitarët e gjallë, siç është Myzhgjane Qoku, e bija e Belul ef.Kadiut, që është një nga dëshmitaret që më së afërmi e ka njohur Qazim bej Qemalin.

Ky dokumentacion, ka qënë DOKUMENTACIONI I VEPRIMTARISË SË ISMAIL QEMALIT DHE KRIJIMIT TË SHTETIT TË PAVARUR SHQIPTAR, dokumentacion, për të cilin Qazim bej Qemal Vlora, është bërë rob i vetëvetes për ta ruajtur atë. Biblioteka ishte e pasur, dhe kishte libra në gjuhë të ndryshme, pohojnë dëshmitarët.

.....vijon

----------


## BARAT

*ISMAIL QEMALI SHPREHEJ “QAZIMI ËSHTË MEMORJA IME!”*

Zhdukja dhe humbja e bibliotekës shumë të pasur është pa dyshim humbje e madhe, por, HUMBJA E DOKUMENTACIONIT TË KRIJIMIT TË SHTETIT SHQIPTAR, është humbje dhe dëm i pakompensueshëm, është humbje e madhe jo vetëm për historinë e Strugës, por është humbje për tërë historinë dhe historiografinë kombëtare. Ka thashë e thëna se ky dokumentacion është marrë nga persona të autorizuar të Sigurimit të shtetit jugosllav, që kanë qënë njohës të mirë të vlerës, peshës dhe rëndësisë së dokumentacionit në fjalë dhe është dorëzuar e deponuar në ndonjë Arkiv shtetëror në Shkup, Beograd apo gjetiu. Flitet se ka të ngjarë, që diçka nga ky dokumentacion mund të ndodhet edhe në Arkivin e Ohrit!

Dëshmitarët pohojnë se dokumentacionin e ka marrë përgjegjësi për ekzekutimin e përmbarimit të vendimeve të eksproprijimit dhe çështjeve pronësoro-juridike të Komunës së Strugës, me gjasë se e ka ditur vlerën e tyre(?!), ndërsa librat mbase janë hedhur në deponinë e qytetit të Strugës dhe janë djegur (?!).

Poashtu flitet se një sasi e librave nga biblioteka e madhe dhe e pasur e Qazim bej Qemalit, ka mundur ti shpëtojë djegjes, duke pasë parasysh faktin se personi që ka bërë pastrimin e qytetit, ka bartur llomet dhe hedhurinat drejt deponisë së qytetit, asokohe e kishte djalin në Shkollën Normale në Shkup?! Këto të dhëna, më shtonin shpresën se mos vallë do të gjejmë së paku ndonjë gjurmë nga kjo bibliotekë, ose ndonjë dokument, shpresë që edhe sot nuk është shuar se mos ka shpëtuar diçka nga pasuria e Qazim bej Qemalit.

Mirëpo, për fat të keq, të gjitha përpjekjet e gjertanishme, nuk kanë dhënë ndonjë rezultat të pritur e të dëshiruar, edhe pse, këto të dhëna mund të konsiderohen shumë të sakta. Mirëpo, periudha e viteve ’81, pas ngjarjeve të njohura të Revolucionit shqiptar në Kosovë, kur Maqedonia u bë poligon eksperimental për dhunën ndaj shqiptarëve, kur policia hynte në çdo shtëpi për të bastisur dhe mezi priste që të gjejë diçka nga shënime të karakterit të tillë, ka mundësi që këto libra të jenë asgjësuar, djegur ose kush e din se ku e si kanë përfunduar. Një fjalë popullore thot: “shpresa vdes e fundit”, ndaj edhe nunë vazhdimisht shpresoj se një ditë do të gjejmë së paku diçka që të na zbardhë gjurmët e bibliotekës dhe të dokumentacionit të Qazim bej Qemalit. Zhdukja dhe humbja e bibliotekës shumë të pasur është pa dyshim humbje e madhe, por, HUMBJA E

DOKUMENTACIONIT TË KRIJIMIT TË SHTETIT SHQIPTAR, është humbje dhe dëm i pakompensueshëm, është humbje e madhe jo vetëm për historinë e Strugës, por është humbje për tërë historinë dhe historiografinë kombëtare. Ka thashë e thëna se ky dokumentacion është marrë nga persona të autorizuar të Sigurimit të shtetit jugosllav, që kanë qënë njohës të mirë të vlerës, peshës dhe rëndësisë së dokumentacionit në fjalë dhe është dorëzuar e deponuar në ndonjë Arkiv shtetëror në Shkup, Beograd apo gjetiu. Flitet se ka të ngjarë, që diçka nga ky dokumentacion mund të ndodhet edhe në Arkivin e Ohrit!

Të gjitha këto versione të mundshme ose të pamundshme, munden dhe duhet tu shërbejnë si nxitje atyre që merren me gjurmime historiografike dhe arkivore, që të angazhohen në këtë drejtim, për të ndriçuar jo vetëm rastin si rast, por për të ndriçuar rastin e humbjes dhe “zhdukjes” së dokumentacionit të Qazim bej Qemalit, që mund të hedhë dritë për shumë çështje të aktiviteteve dhe veprimtarisë politike, diplomatike, strategjike e ushtarake të krijimit të shtetit të Pavarur Shqiptar më 1912, që është me interes të veçantë kombëtar dhe historik.
*
Ç’U BË ME PASARDHËSIT E QAZIM BEJ QEMALIT (FËMIJËT E BIRËSUAR)*

Dihet mirfilli se Qazim bej Qemali, nuk ka qënë më parë i martuar për tu përkushtuar veprimtarisë së Ismail Qemalit, ndaj nuk ka pasë fëmijë, para martesës me Behijen. Nuk është martuar, sepse ka qënë në shërbim të plotë të idealit dhe veprimtarisë së Ismail Qemalit. Pasardhësit e vetëm të Qazim bej Qemalit janë fëmijtë e Behije Sherif Masllafi-Ohri (Qoku), fëmijë që Qazim bej Qemali i ka birësuar. Të katër fëmijtë e birësuar, kanë jetuar në Tiranë dhe secili më vete është personalitet i veçantë.

Djali i madh EDIP OHRI, tani pensionist dhe në moshë të shkuar, ushtarak i karierës, ka kryer akademitë e larta ushtarake i specializuar për aviacion luftarak. Ka qënë edhe Komandant i aviacionit-Forcave ajrore të Shqipërisë. Jeton në Tiranë.

Djali i dytë, DASHAMIR OHRI, poashtu figurë e lartë e ushtarakut të karierës. Është specializuar për forcat marinës luftarake. Ka qënë edhe komandant i flotës së nëndetseve të Forcave të mbrojtjes detare të Shqipërisë. Jeton në Tiranë.

Vajza e madhe (fëmija i tretë i Behijes), EDIBE OHRI (mbiemrin marteson për fat të keq nuk arrita ta mësoj), intelektuale e lartë, që ka qënë docente në Institutin e Lartë të Bujqësisë në Universitetin Bujqësor të Kamzës. Jeton në Tiranë, por informacionet e fundit flasin se përkohësisht është transferuar tek e bija në Kanada.

Vajza e vogël, (fëmija i katërt i Behijes), HYRMETE OHRI, (poashtu nuk ia mësova mbiemrin martesor), është shkolluar dhe specializuar për mjekësi, dhe ka punuar si laborante në Spitalin nr.2 të Tiranës. Jeton në Tiranë, edhe pse nuk kam informacion për vendqëndrimin e sajë aktualisht.

Janë këta katër fëmijtë e birësuar të Qazim bej Qemalit, të cilët ate e kanë konsideruar si prind të vërtetë, edhe pse të vetëdijshëm se nuk e kanë prind biologjik.

Dihet mirfilli se të gjithë pasardhësit e familjes së Ismail Qemalit, kanë jetuar në rrethana shumë të vështira dhe nuk kanë pasë trajtim të drejtë dhe korekt nga sistemi komunist shqiptar-enverian. As fëmijtë e birësuar të Qazim bej Qemalit, nuk e kanë pasë aq të ndritur jetën e tyre. Pas shumë perpecive, kurdisjeve, dhe konstrukcioneve që u janë bërë shumë personaliteteve dhe figurave të jetës politike, ushtarake e shoqërore të Shqipërisë, një gjë të tillë e kanë përjetuar edhe këta pasardhës të kësaj familjeje të njohur patritike.

Në vitin 1979, gjatë spastrimeve të mirënjohura që kishin përfshirë të gjitha strukturat shqiptare, nga sistemi enverian dhe shërbimet e tija të paskrupullta dhe çnjerzore, nuk u kursyen as pasardhësit e birësuar të Qazim bej Qemalit, posikur që nuk u kursyen edhe shumë e shumë të tjerë.

Komandanti i athershëm i aviacionit luftarak të Shqipërisë, Edip Ohri, pasi i kurdiset akuza se zhvillon aktivitete dhe veprimtari kundër Enverit dhe socializmit, ndaj është rrezik për Partinë dhe Shtetin, dënohet me 14 vjet burg! Klika enveriane, nuk kurseu as “epitete” të tjera në ngarkim kundër Edip Ohrit.

Edip Ohri, i vuajti 11 vjet burg në kazamatet enveriane, duke e nënçmuar në mënyrat më çnjerzore. Megjithate, ai qëndroi stoikisht dhe u përballoi të gjitha këtyre sfidave, pa thyer dinjitetin e tij.

Pranvera e vitit 1990, fillimi i demokratizimit të Shqipërisë enveriane, ishte shpresa e fundit, shtegu dhe rrezja e dritës për shumë shqiptar, që vuanin në kazamatet e klikës enveriane. Këto ngjarje, i mundësojnë edhe Edip Ohrit daljen nga këto kazamate dhe lirimin e tij nga vuajtjet e mëtejme në burg.

As anëtarët tjerë të familjes së Edip Ohrit, nuk u kursyen pas dënimit të Edipit. E gjithë familja e Edip Ohrit, shumë rëndë e ndien dhe e përjetuan këtë “tradhëti kombëtare ndaj socializmit enverian”.

“Të vetmën gjë që arrita dhe në tërësi që arritëm ta shpëtojnë nga e gjithë ajo që përjetova dhe përjetuam, ishte krenaria dhe dinjiteti jonë”-tha në një çast gjatë bisedës Edip Ohri, dhe vazhdoi: “Të gjitha këto i përjetuam, që kurrë nuk kishim mundur ti imagjinojmë dhe ti paramendojmë, por qëndruam ballëlartë dhe krenarë, se Shqipërinë nuk e deshëm për Enverin, por e deshëm për Shqipërinë”.
*
TAKIMI IM I PARË ME GJENERAL EDIP OHRIN NË STRUGË*

Gjatë vitit 1993, në kohën kur isha ne vlugun e hulumtive për të gjetur dëshmi sa më shumë nga fjalët e Shaban Tateshit, për të zbardhur rastin e figurës madhore të Qazim bej Qemalit, për kënaqësinë time, papritmas kuptova se në Strugë kishte ardhur gjeneral Edip Ohri, njëri nga djemtë, respektivisht, djali i madh i birësuar i Qazim bej Qemalit.
Me Edip Ohrin, u takova në shtëpinë e Luan Hajrullahut, djalit të Osman Hajrullahut, me të cilin Qazim bej Qemali kishte miqësi dhe shoqëri, sepse Qazim bej Qemali e njihte që nga koha e shkollimit në Stamboll e nga ana tjetër,e shoqja Behija, e kishte nga rrethi farefisnor.

Asokohe, gjeneral Edip Ohri, ishte burrë 67 vjeçar, por mjaft vital dhe i mpreftë, edhe pse nuk mund të fshiheshin gjurmët e traumave dhe të keqtrajtimeve që ka përjetuar në kazamatet famëkeqe enveriane. Sa i përket figurës së Qazim bej Qemalit, ai i kishte të freskëta kujtimet për njerkun e vet. Me shumë respekt foli për Qazim beun dhe marëdhëniet ndërmjet tyre, duke theksuar që në fillim se fati deshi që ai të përfundojë ashtu siç nuk e kishte merituar. “Më vjen shumë keq, dhe jam i shqetësuar nga fakti se, erdha në Strugë dhe përkundër përpjekjeve, konstatova se varri i Qazim bej Qemalit nuk dihet fare”-tha në fillim gjeneral Edip Ohri. “Si është e mundur që askush nuk mundet të më ndihmojë ta gjejë varrin e njerkut tim, që për një kohë të gjatë ka qënë edhe babai im….varrin e një figure madhore, një personaliteti të lartë të krijimit të shtetit Shqiptar-shtetit të parë të Pavarur Shqiptar, që bashkë me shumë veprimtar të tjerë të prirë nga Ismail Qemali. Do të ishte e udhës, për hirë të respektit ndaj një bashkëqytetari strugan, ndaj një veprimtari të madh dhe bashkëpunëtori e djali të Ismail Qemalit, që së paku të ishte shënuar me një gurë të thjeshtë, që të dihet së paku varri për ne familjarët dhe pjestarët e trungut të familjes së Ismail Qemali”-tha mjaft i shqetësuar gjeneral Edip Ohri.

Biseda me zotëri Edip Ohrin, vazhdoi gjatë dhe ai pa hezitim përgjigjej në pyetjet që ishin temë e interesimit tim, rreth saktësimit të pyetjeve të mia hipotetike.

Në pyetjen për dokumentacionin dhe fotoalbume familjare ose fotografi të vetme, ai tha se të gjitha janë zhdukur! Janë zhdukur gati të gjitha fotografitë familjare të Ismail Qemalit dhe të Qazim bej Qemalit. Ka disa fotografi gjysmake, që i kanë shpëtuar djegjes dhe shkatërrimit e asgjësimit mbase të qëllimshëm, por nuk janë ato fotografi që mund të dëshmojnë diçka konkrete dhe nuk kanë të bëjnë fare me periudhën e aktivitetit të Ismail Qemalit në periudhën e shpalljes së Pavarësisë.

Meqenëse, gjatë gjurmimeve dhe hulumtimeve të mia, kisha gjetur disa fotografi origjinale, por pa pretenduar se ato janë fotografi të vetme dhe unikale, ia tregova dy prej tyre: në njërën fotografi janë çifti Qemali-Qazim bej Qemali dhe Behije Sherif Masllafi, e ëma e Edip Ohrit, ndërsa në fotografinë tjetër është e bija e Ismail Qemalit, Alija (Liza). Fotografia e Alijes (Lizës) mban datën 28 qershor 1920. Këtë fotografi, Alija (Liza) ia dërgon vëllaut Qazim bej Qemali nga Nica e Francës, ku ka vazhduar studimet në Konservatoriumin për piano. Fotografia në fjalë, pos që mban datën 28 qershor 1920, në prapashpinë ka një përkushtim në gjuhën frenge: “En suvenir a mon cher frer Kiazim, Nice 28/620” , që do të thotë: “Një kujtim vëllaut tim të dashur Qazimit”. 

Edip Ohri kur i pa këto fotografi u befasua! U befasua këndshëm! U befasua për shumçka, lidhur me këto fotografi. Nuk mundi të fshehë kënaqësinë, që për herë të parë sheh fotografinë e përbashkët të nënës dhe njerkut. Gjeneral Edip Ohri, u befasua për faktin se si ka mundësi që ato fotografi të ruhen me aq kujdes dhe përkushtim të rralë, kur të gjitha të tjerat në Tiranë e gjetiu janë zhdukur?! Bile bile, vetë gjeneral Edip Ohri, pohoi se fotografia e Qazim bej Qemalit me Behijen, është fotografia e vetme e çiftit Qemali.

Lidhur me këto fotografi, gjatë bisedës me Edip Ohrin, sqarova rrugën dhe gjurmët përmes të cilave kam arritur deri tek këto fotografi.

Gjatë gjurmimeve dhe hulumtimeve të mia, duke trokitur derë më derë, nga një familje në tjetrën, gjatë tërë kësaj periudhe, në albumin familjar të Vildane Qerimi-Sinojmeri, ( e bija e mësuesit gjirokastrit Myfit Sinojmeri, të vrarë në moshën 31 vjeçare në Zhitoshë të Krushevës, në Maqedoninë qëndrore, më 14 shkurt 1954) dhe mbesa e Belul ef.Kadiut, kam gjetur ato dy fotografi, që janë ruajtur me një përkushtim dhe një fanatizëm të paparë. Myfit Sinojmeri ishte dhëndërr i Belul ef.Kadiut, por me preferenca atdhetarie dhe atdhedashurie të madhe dhe i përkushtuar për çështjen kombëtare shqiptare. Fatmirësia është që këto fotografi, kanë rënë në dorë të personave siç kanë qënë vetë Myfit Sinojmeri dhe më pas e bija Vildane Qerimi-Sinojmeri. Kërkuam mbase mund të ketë edhe ndonjë tjetër, por nuk arritëm të gjejmë në këtë familje.

Gjeneral Edip Ohri, pasi i shikoi mirë e mirë këto fotografi, me sy të përlotur, shprehu faleminderimin e tij dhe të familjes, për këtë nderë dhe kujdes të veçantë, të rrallë dhe të çmuar.

Takimi dhe biseda me Edip Ohrin, ishte shumë frytëdhënëse për gjurmime të mëtejme, sepse ai dha kahjet e gjurmimeve dhe hodhi mjaft dritë në drejtim të zbardhjes së figurës së Qazim bej Qemalit.

*NJOHURI TË PAKTA EDHE NË SHQIPËRI PËR JETËN DHE VDEKJEN E QAZIM BEJ QEMALIT NË STRUGË*

Nga ky takim me gjeneral Edip Ohrin, këmbyem numrat e telefonave, dhe shpesh lidheshim me telefon, për të komunikuar njohuritë e reja rreth Qazim bej Qemalit.

Dhe pikërisht, gjatë dekadës së tretë të muajit nëntor të vitit 1997, pikërisht ato ditë kur bëheshin pregatitjet e fundit, për t’ia ekspozuar dhe shënuar varrin, që në ndërkohë e kisha saktësuar, nga një bisedë telefonike me Edip Ohrin, kuptova se njëri nga pasardhësit e Ismail Qemal Vlrës, Darling Vlora, ka pregatitur një libër monografik kushtuar trungut të familjes së Ismail Qemalit, të cilën e ka titulluar “ISMAIL QEMALI, PARAARDHËSIT DHE PASARDHËSIT E TIJ”. Në këtë libër monografik, kuptohet paramendoja se është përfshirë edhe figura dhe personaliteti i Qazim bej Qemalit. Libri ishte bërë gati për botim, ndërsa promovimi ishte paraparë të bëhet më 28 Nëntor, në Ditën e Flamurit dhe të Pavarësisë.

Autori, Darlin Vlora, në përpjekjet e tij për të kompletuar figurat dhe për ti sistemuar në faqet e librit monografik për këtë familje historike kombëtare, në kapitullin për Qazim bej Qemal Vlorën, mes tjerash shkruan:”… Më 1913, e shoqëroi të jatin në Londër. Ishte i përkushtuar gjatë kohës së Qeverisë së Vlorës, hera herës pa marë parasysh asnjë rrezik. Ishte njohës i shumë gjuhëve të huaja dhe kishte një kujtesë të jashtëzakonshme. Mjaftonte një pyetje e të jatit dhe ai përgjigjej me saktësi për data apo takime të ndryshme, saqë shpesh Ismail Qemali shprehej: “QAZIMI ËSHTË MEMORJA IME”.

Në vazhdim të kapitullit për Qazim bej Qemalin, autori, Darling Vlora, në librin monografik shënon: “ Më 1921, hodhi kandidaturën për deputet në Vlorë, por çuditërisht nuk fitoi!”. Dhe krejtësisht në fund të kapitullit për Qazim bej Qemalin, pasi shënon ditën
dhe datën e fundit të evidentuar nga Qazim bej Qemali, 17.02.1921, Darling Vlora shkruan: “Kohët e fundit i kaloi në pension, të lidhur nga Qeveria. U largua nga Shqipëria dhe vdiq në Strugë më 1949 (!?) në varfëri të plotë. U martua me Behije Ohrin, nuk pati fëmijë”. Kështu e përfundon Darling Vlora kapitullin për Qazim bej Qemalin, në librin e tij monografik, që së paku për këtë personalitet, kuptohet pa dashje, mungojnë të dhëna dhe njohuri që nuk kemi arritur asokohe ti këmbejmë me Darling Vlorën.

Mangësitë në këtë kapitull për Qazim bej Qemalin janë mbasë të shumta, por po e ritheksoj se janë krejtësisht të rastësishme, në mungesë informatash të sakta dhe burimore, që janë zbuluar e saktësuar më vonë. Së pari, data e vdekjes është gabim, sepse Qazim bej Qemali ka vdekur në dekadën e tretë të dhjetort 1953 ve jo më 1949. Këtë i sugjerova Darling Vlorës që ta përmirësojë nëse është emundshme në monografinë e tijë. Me sa kam kuptuar, ai ka bërë ndërhyrje në tekst për të përmirësuar këtë gabim pa dashje, por edhe sot e kësaj dite nuk e kam në dorë atë monografi, për ta parë intervenimin eventual.

Kapitulli për Qazim bej Qemalin, përfundon me datën 17.02.1921…dhe faqet e librit më tej mbeten të bardha. Aty ka vend për plotësime, sqarime dhe saktësime për periudhën e mëvonshme, pas shkurtit të vitit 1921, e deri në dhjetor të vitit 1953, që nuk është përfshirë në këtë libër monografik.*


QAZIM BEJ QEMALI: STRUGA, OHRI, DIBRA…KANË QËNDRUAR PRANË DHE BESNIK NDAJ ISMAIL QEMALIT*

Lidhur me jetën e Qazim bej Qemalit në Strugë, ka shumë të dhëna nga dëshmitar të gjallë, që edhe sot e kësaj dite flasin me respekt të veçantë. Megjithate, plotësimi dhe saktësimi i shumë çështjeve që do të ishin me rëndësi dhe me interes për historinë kombëtare. Është për tu habitur se, gjatë periudhës së kaluar komuniste, në prak të shënimit të 28 Nëntorit, mbusheshin burgjet anëembanë Jugosllavisë me shqiptar, ndërsa sot, kur shënohet kjo datë, nuk mbushet asnjë sallë ku mbahet Akademia, duke shtruar pyetjen: “Kush e organizon këtë Akademi?” Po a ka nderë më të madh se të organizohet Akademi për 28 Nëntorin dhe të jesh pjesë e atij organizimi. Poashtu, nuk ka nderë më të nmadh se të vendosësh lule në varrin e Qazim bej Qemalit? Por, atë nderë dhe të drejtë nuk mund të gëzojnë ata që së pari 43 vjet nuk ia kanë shënuar e pastaj edhe tetë vite të tjera nuk e vizituan asnjëhere këtë varr.

Qazim bej Qemali, jetoi për një kohë të gjatë në mesin e struganëve, ndaj të cilëve ushqente dashuri dhe respekt të madh, pasi ai gjithmonë thoshte se Struga, Ohri, Dibra…kanë qëndruar pranë dhe besnik ndaj babait të tij Ismail Qemalit, për çështjen shqiptare, në momentet e caktuara politike. Madje, vëllau i Qazim bej Qemalit, Et’hem bej Vlora, ishte i martuar në Ohër, me motrën e patriotit të shquar Hamdi bej Ohri-Qoku, (halla e Edip Ohrit, vërejtje e M.L), dhe si shumë patriot të krahinave tona
shqiptare të Maqedonisë, të thirrura nga Ismail Qemali, shkuan në Vlorë në vitin 1912, dhe vunë firmën e tyre në dokumentin e rëndësishëm të THEMELIMIT TË SHTETIT SHQIPTAR NË SHPALLJEN E PAVARËSISË”.

----------


## BARAT

*MERITAT DHE (PA)PËRGJEGJËSIA E STRUGËS PËR QAZIM BEJ QEMALIN*

Struga dhe struganët, por edhe gjithë shqiptarët mund të krenohen dhe duhet të krenohen se në mesin e tyre ka jetuar një personalitet i tillë, personalitet i merituar shqiptar, patriot dhe luftëtar i denjë për Pavarësinë e Shqipërisë. Poashtu duhet të mbajnë edhe barrën e ndjenjën e përgjegjësisë ose papërgjegjësisë së vet, për ate se 43 vjet pas vdekjes së Qazim bej Qemalit, për herë të parë i shënohet varri, me një gurë modest, kur numri më i madh i tyre, as që ia kanë ditur varrin, me përjashtim të disave, një numri të kufizuar të tyre, që do ti përmendë për hirë të korektësisë dhe përkushtimit të tyre.

REMZI QOKU-Strugë: Një nga personat e merituar që ndihmoi për saktësimin e plotë të varrit të Qazim bej Qemalit, pa dyshim është Remzi Qoku. Pas shumë gjurmimeve, kuptova se mësuesi në pension, Remzi Qoku, kishte njohuri për Qazim bej Qemalin, respektivisht për vendndoshjen e saktë të varrit të tij, edhe pse përmes gjurmimeve të tjera tashmë e kisha saktësuar varrin, por ndihmesa e tij ishte konfirmim me saktësi. Në prononcimin e tij, Remzi Qoku, i prekur nga respekti për angazhimin për këtë figurë madhorë kombëtare tha:” Unë personalisht nuk e kam njohur për së afërmi Qazim bej Qemalin, por më kujtohet ai buurë i ulët dhe i qetë. Por, ajo që më obligon ndaj tijë është se krahas ndjenjës patritike dhe atdhedashëse ndaj këtij personaliteti, kam edhe një obligim tjetër, se e kam amanet, që ma ka lënë vjehrri im Belul ef.Kadiu. Një ditë prej ditësh, kur erdhëm së bashku për ti vizituar varrezat e qytetit ai më pyeti: A e din se kush pushon këtu? I kujt është ky varr? Pasi unë rrudha krahët, ai vazhdoi: E ta dhishë pra, se këtu pushon trupi i Qazim bej Qemal Vlorës, djalit të Ismail Qemalit, që e kam varrosur me duart e mia. Po ta lë amanet që të kudesesh për këtë varr. Unë kohë pas kohe vizitonja varrezat, por pa i dëftuar askujt, se për ç’arsye shkoja aq shpesh në varreza. Një ditë prej ditësh, vërejta se humbin shenjat e gurëve dhe unë mora një gurë që e gjeta aty pranë, dhe ia vura te kryet, ndërsa te këmbët e kishte një gurë të rrafshtë si formë pllake. Ky gurë, që unë ia vura te kryet dhe ai te këmbët, janë garancë se unë e kam çuar në vend amanetin e vjehrrit, ndaj të cilit kam pasë shumë respekt dhe e kam ruajtur varrin e Qazim bej Qemalit”.

MYZHGJANE QOKU-KADIU- nga Shkupi ( e bija e Belul ef.Kadiut, fqinje e parë e Qazim bej Qemalit, që është person që vite me radhë ka qënë në kontakt të vazhdueshëm me Qazim bej Qemali) shprehet:” Qazim beu ka qënë një burrë fisnik, bujar, patriot, i mençur dhe i urtë. Ka lënguar nga një sëmundje kronike, si pasojë e helmimit bashkë me të jatin në Perugjia, dhe gjatë tërë jetës së tij, nuk ka mundur të kapërdijë kafshatat e mëdha, por i imtësonte sa më shumë. Vazhdimisht kishte probleme me fytin. Ka qën mik i afërm i babait tim, sepse kanë qënë shokë shkolle që në Stamboll. Unë kam qënë e re, por kam kuptuar se ai ishte një demokrat i rryer, një antikomunist i përbetuar. Ishte plot mllef ndaj pushtetit të Enver Hoxhës. Ate e urrente shumë.
Shpesh babai im më thoshte: shko e shihe Qazim bej Qemalin. Sa herë që shkoja, ate e gjeja me libër në duar. Kishte shumë libra dhe vazhdimisht shumë lexonte. Ishte dijetar i vërtetë. Më kujtohet edhe vdekja e tij. Poashtu më kujtohet edhe varrimi i tij modest. Me saktësi të plotë e dijë edhe varrin e tij, sepse, ai është varrosur në varrezat tona familjare. Këtë e ka bërë babai im, sepse, pos që e ka pasë shok dhe mik, ai nuk ka pasë të afërm tjetër të vetin këtu, që të kujdesej për varrimin e tij. Poashtu, të shoqen e Qazim bej Qemalit, Behijen, unë e kam pasë të afërme të babait tim, e kam pasë kushërirë të afërme. Të gjithë ne e kemi quajtur halla Behije. Pas vdekjes së Qazim bej Qemalit, unë shkova në shtëpinë e tij, për të marrë disa “fotografi”, pasi më porositi babai im. Mirëpo, para shtëpisë së mbyllur me dry, qëndronte një polic i armatosur, që ruante shtëpinë, sipas urdhërave nga lartë. Unë megjithate arrita të hy brënda dhe mezi më lejoi të mar një fotografi të madhe, ndërsa gjërat e tjera ishin aty, dhe nuk munda të nxjerr asgjë. Pasi e zbrazën shtëpinë, aty nuk mbeti më asgjë.

FEVAIL ÇORBA-Strugë, (berberi që vazhdimisht është kujdesur për pamjen e tij fizike). Ky berber i mirënjohur strugan, që ishte një nga simbolet e berberhaneve të qytetit shprehet: Mbaj mend që kur isha nxënës për të mësuar zanatin. Vinte rregullisht në berberhanen tonë. Mua personalisht më lidhë një e veçantë me Qazim bej Qemalin. Ai ishte mushteriu im i parë, të cilin e kam rruajtur që kur kam filluar me punë. Ishte i sjellshëm, i kujedesshëm dhe nuk fliste shumë. Ishte burrë i ulët me trup, por shumë i mençur dhe i urtë. Më kujtohet rasti, ku ia kishin “humbur unazën” që e kishte kujtim nga babai i tij. Ishte shumë i shqetësuar, por e mbante veten, sepse ndihej mbase i rrezikuar nga pushteti, nëse do të acarohej situata lidhur me unazën e humbur. Prandaj ate e heshti. Jam një ndër të privilegjuarit që e kam njohur për së afërmi Qazim bej Qemalin, vlerën e të cilit nuk e kanë ditur dhe mbase nuk e dinë edhe sot e kësaj dite bashkëqytetarët e mi-tha Fevail Çorba.

RRUSTEM BAUTA-Strugë, person që nuk deshi fare të prononcohet për Qazim bej Qemalin, edhe pse e njihte mirë e mirë. Së pari, në pyetjen time për Qazim bej Qemalin, ai deklaroi se nuk e njeh fare. Mirëpo, kur ia tregova fotografinë, ai u zbeh u egërsua dhe u ashpërsua, duke më thënë: “hiqe at fotografi, hiqe, humbe, zhduke, se ai nuk është kurkushi…mos më pyet më për te, nuk ka ai kurrfarë rëndësie, nuk është askushi!!!”

Shkaqet e sjelljes së këtillë të Rrustem Bautës, e kanë historinë e vet hipotetike, por ajo tani nuk ka rëndësi. Rëndësi ka që ai refuzoi të deklarohet plotësisht, duke supozuar se mos vallë unë do të shtroj ndonjë pyetje të “padëshiruar”.

*UNAZA E HUMBUR E QAZIM BEJ QEMALIT TANI RUHET NË MUZEUMIN E ETNOKULTURËS NGA PROF.DR.NEBI DERVISHI*

Përsëri po rikthehem tek Shaban Tateshi, burimi i parë dhe i pashterrshëm i informacioneve të para dhe kryesore, që i dhanë kahje të plotë zbardhjes së rastit të Qazim bej Qemalit.
Duke e përshkruar figurën e Qazim bej Qemalit në hollësi të panjohura Shaban Tateshi, ndër të tjera foli për projektin e përpiluar të Qazim bej Qemalit për tharjen e kënetës së Strugës, për të parandaluar malarjen që rrezikonte popullatën e Strugës. Këtë projekt ai e kishte hartuar sepse ishte i specializuar për ndërtimtari që njihte edhe hidroinxhinjerinë. Këtë projekt, sipas fjalëve të Shaban Tateshit, e ka marrë dhe e ka përdorur një maqedonas, që nuk ia vlen t’ia përmendim emrin bashkë me Qazim bej Qemalin, dhe e ka jetësuar si “projekt të vetin”. Kjo është një nga dëshmitë se dokumentacionin e ka marrë shërbimi i sigurimit të shtetit jugosllav.
Çështja tjetër për të cilën Shaban Tateshi pa ndërprerë fliste, ishte unaza e humbur e Qazim bej Qemalit. Për këtë histori të unazës ai tha: Qazim bej Qemali, ishte i ulët me trup, dhe kishte gishtërinjë të hollë. Në gishtin e vogël të dorës së majtë, me sa më kujtohet mua, mbante një unazë, e cila ishte e ornamentuar dhe gravuar me “Përkrenaren e Skenderbeut”. Nuk ishte vetëm Qazim bej Qemali që mbante unazë të tillë. Të gjithë djemtë e Ismail Qemalit, e kishin nga një unazë të tillë, që supozohet se e kanë përdorur edhe si shenjë identifikimi të shkresave gjatë letërkëmbimit.

Një ditë prej ditësh, kur Qazim bej Qemali del në qytet, dhe futet në një kafene për të drekuar. Pasi kishte mbaruar drekën, e thërret kamarierin për ta paguar, por për habinë e tij, pasi e kishte ndërruar pallton, kishte harruar paratë në pallton tjetër. Për të mos lejuar përgojimin nga kamarieri maqedonas, ai nxjerr unazën nga gishti dhe i drejtohet kamarierit: mbaje unazën derisa ti sjell paratë. Pasi del nga kafeneja, drejtohet kah banka, ku kishte para të depozituara, ku punonte Rrustem Bauta, xnjerr para dhe këthehet për ta paguar drekën dhe për të këthyer unazën e lënë peng. Mirëpo, kamarieri, duke përdorur truqet e tija, thotë sendërkohë i ka humbur unaza. Ai, duke pasë parasysh statusin e vet juridik, nuk ka dashur të acarojë situatën, ka dalë nga kafeneja i dëshpruar dhe këtë gjë e ka biseduar me Belul ef.Kadiun dhe Shaban Tateshin. Këtë e konfirmojnë edhe burime të tjera. Kamarieri, unazën ia dhuron motrës së vet për martesë. Mirëpo e motra, kur e ka vërejtur se ajo unazë e ka përkrenaren e Skenderbeut, nuk ka dashur ta mbajë në gisht.

Gjatë vitit 1998, në argjendtarinë e Shpëtim Pollozhanit, vjen një grua, për të bërë këmbimin e pjesëve dhe stolive të dëmtuara prej ari, dhe për të këmbyer me diçka bashkëkohore. Shpëtim Pollozhani, duke bërë verifikimin dhe vlerësimin e stolive, vëren një gjë jo të rëndomtë. Vëren se një unazë është e pazakonshme në duar të kësaj pronare maqedonase dhe është me përkrenaren e Skenderbeut?!. Pasi unë kisha shkruar dhe kisha bërë publike këtë rast të humbjes së unazës së Qazim bej Qemalit, e sidomos gjatë bashkëbisedimit me prof.Dr.Nebi Dervishin, atëhere Shpëtim Pollozhani njofton prof. Nebi Dervishin dhe e thërret për ta identifikuar.

Prof.Dr. Nebi Dervishi, konstaton se bëhet fjalë pa asnjë mëdyshje, se është pikërisht unaza e Qazim bej Qemalit. Këtë e ka pohuar edhe “pronarja” që e ka sjellur për ta këmbyer, duke sqaruar “rrugën” se si ka ardhur ajo unazë në familjen e sajë.

Tani, kjo unazë e Qazim bej Qemalit, ruhet në “Muzeumin e etnokulturës së fushëgropës së Ohrit”, të prof.Dr.Nebi Dervishit, që është një nga shumë eksponatet unikale që gjinden nnë këtë Muzeum.
*
SHTËPIA KU KA JETUAR QAZIM BEJ QEMALI NË STRUGË*

Qazim bej Qemali, ka pasë në dispozicion një shtëpi të stilit aristokrat oriental, në qendër të Strugës dhe një shtëpi të vogël në pemishten e tij. Ishte i interesuar dhe këmbëngulte që Struga të popullohet sa më shumë me shqiptar, duke sugjeruar që pjesërisht të braktisen fshatrat dhe t’ia mësyen Strugës, për të ndryshuar strukturën popullative. Në këtë drejtim, ai ka treguar edhe me shëmbullin e tij konkret. Shtëpinë që e kishte në qendër të Strugës, ia shet Riza Pollozhanit, për ta sjellur kunatin e tij, Shaban Tateshin, nga fshati Tatesh në Strugë, që ky shembull të ndiqet edhe nga shumë të tjerë.

Pas shitjes së kësaj shtëpie, Qazim bej Qemali, kalon për të jetuar në shtëpinë që e kishte në pemishten e madhe, me nnjë sipërfaqe prej afro dhjetë mijë metra katror.

Shtëpia ku ka jetuar dhe ka mbyllur sytë Qazim bej Qemali, duke ndërruar jetë, edhe sot e kësaj dite është pa asnjë shenjë apo simbol. Nesër, mbase pronari i tanishëm mund të vendosë që në hapsirën e kësaj shtëpie të ndërtojë shtëpi të re, gjë që do të zhdukeshin të gjitha gjurmët, posikur që janë zhdukur biblioteka e Qazim bej Qemalit dhe tërë dokumentacioni i krijimit të shtetit Shqiptar dhe ashtu siç është zhdukur edhe vetë Qazim Qemali.

Varri iu shënua me një gurë modest më 27 nëntor 1997 nga SH.H.SH. dega në Strugë, por ka vend edhe për diçka tjetër, duke respektuar figurën e Qazim bej Qemalit, pasardhësve të tij dhe mbarë trungut të familjes së Ismail Qemali.

Ajo që më së paku ka merituar dhe meriton Qazim bej Qemali dhe tërë trungu i kësaj familjeje, që kushdo qoftë të vë dorë, në përdhosjen e emrit të simbolit të shtetësisë së shqiptarëve, emrit që ngriti Flamurin Kombëtar në Nëntorin e Dytë, në Vlorë.

Mbase ky shkrim, do të nxisë studjuesit, gjurmuesit, hulumtuesit e periudhës së vitëve 1910 e këtej, që duke punuar në këtë drejtim të hedhin dritë më shumë në saktësimin dhe
plotësimin e figurës së Qazim bej Qemalit dhe të gjitha figurave të merituara, që dhanë kontribut dhe ndihmesë për krijimin e shtetit të parë të Pavarur Shqiptar.

Për Qazim bej Qemalin, ka edhe të dhëna të tjera në Strugë, që nuk përkojnë me realitetin. Këto të dhëna, janë përdorur dhe përdoren për të njollosur dhe përbaltur figurën e Qazim bej Qemalit. Janë këta njerëz meskin, që nuk durojnë që ndokush tu dalë para. Ata janë njerëz që gjatë tashmë afro 50 viteve, nuk ia kanë ditur e as vizituar varrin edhe pas saktësimit, ekspozimit dhe shënimit të varrit të Qazim bej Qemalit. Janë po ata, që e kanë injoruar këtë figurë për afro 50 vjet dhe tani dëshirojnë që duke mbuluar gjurmët e zbulimit të varrit dhe gjurmëve të tjera, të justifikohen për ate që afro 50 vjet nuk e kanë përfilluar Qazim bej Qemalin.

Çmoj se Struga është e nderuar me këtë figurë të historisë kombëtare. Mirëpo, poashtu çmoj se Qazim bej Qemali, vendin e ka në VARREZAT E DËSHMORËVE TË KOMBIT NË TIRANË, për shumë arsye. Pa dyshim se është nderë për Strugën që në gjirin e vet e mban tash më se 50 vite Qazim bej Qemalin, por Qazim bej Qemali nuk është vetëm i Strugës, por është i të gjithë shqiptarëve, ndaj dhe vendin e ka në qendrën e shqiptarëve në Tiranë dhe pikërisht në varrezat e Dëshmorëve të Kombit, aty ku janë edhe veprimtarët e tjerë të merituar për ate liri dhe shtetësi që gëzojmë ne sot, dhe do ta gëzojnë edhe gjeneratat që do të vijnë pas neshë. Do të na dënojë edhe historia, nëse veprojmë ndryshe.
Për këtë ide, kam bërë përpjekje që më 1999, duke kërkuar që të aktivizoj Shoqatën Atdhetare “Ismail Qemali” dhe kryetarin e sajë prof.Dr.Bardhosh Gaçe, që të ndërmarrë një aktivitet në këtë drejtim për rivarrimin e eshtrave të Qazim bej Qemalit, por nuk ia dola mbarë, duke mos mundur të komunikojmë bashkë me zotëri Bardhosh Gaçen. Të njëjtin qëllim dhe synim, ia kam shprehur deputetit të Parlamentit të Shqipërisë që asokohe ishte edhe sekretar i Partisë Demokratike, zotëri Vili Minarolli, i cili personalisht shprehu gatishmëri, por edhe kjo përpjekje nuk solli rezultate të duhura. Një kërkesë të tillë, të shoqëruar me një video-kasetë e kam përcjellur edhe deri tek Ambasada e Republikës së Shqipërisë në Shkup, pikërisht me rastin e shënimit të 28 Nëntorit, dhe këtë ia kam dorëzuar ambasadorit Fatmir Kumbaros, por përsëri nuk ishte rezultative. Tani, një nismë të tillë e kam inicuar përmes Shoqatës Atdhetare “Tirana”, njërit nga pasardhësit e Ismail Qemalit, zotëri Darling Vlorës, fëmijve vtë birësuar të Qazim bej Qemalit, Edip dhe Dashman Ohri, dhe shumë shoqatave dhe institucioneve, përfshirë këtu edhe Institutin e Historisë dhe Muzeun Kombëtar. Mbase, historia dhe fati I Qazim bej Qemalit, është i lidhur ngushtë me Strugën dhe vështirë të gjindet mekanizëm që të shkëputet. Mirëpo, në Strugë, ka një iniciativë e ngritur në Kuvendin e Komunës së Strugës, që nga viti 1992/93, për disllokimin-zhvendosjen e varrezave të qytetit në një lokacion tjetër, sepse në këtë lokacion kishin planifikuar ndërtimin e objekte të ndryshme banimi ose afariste hotelieriko-turistike, që për një moment është penguar, por kjo gjë mund të riaktualizohet dhe të realizohet, e atëherë do të jetë vonë për të ndërmarrë çfaredo aktiviteti për rivarrimin e eshtrave, kur –mos dhashtë Zoti- në varrezat e qytetit të
futen eskavatorët e fuqishëm për të rrafshuar sipërfaqen, që do të shlyejë nga faqja e dheut çdo gjurmë të mundshme.


*SHËNIMI I 28 NËNTORIT ME AKADEMI SOLEMNE ËSHTË TREGIM MË VETE*

Zakonisht, me rastin e 28 Nëntorit, në të gjitha mjediset shqiptare, organizohen manifestime të ndryshme, të shoqëruar me Akademi solemne, kushtuar kësaj datë të rëndësishme historike.
Mirëpo, manifestimet e këtilla që organizoheshin dhe mbaheshin në Strugë, mbase edhe tani vazhdon avazi i njëjtë, ka pasë dhe ka një karakter krejtësisht të veçantë.
E veçanta e mbajtjes së Akademisë solemne me rastin e 28 Nëntorit në Strugë, e ka veçorinë e vet, sepse këtu gjindet varri i njërit nga djemtë e Ismail Qemalit, që nuk ishte vetëm djalë i tij, por edhe truproje, sekretar i tij personal dhe shef i Kabinetit të Ismail Qemalit. Varri i këtij personaliteti nuk është përfillë gati fare nga shumica e struganëve, me përjashtime të vogla për një kohë shumë të gjatë.

Nga ana tjetër, me rastin e organizimit dhe mbajtjes së Akademisë solemne për 28 Nëntorin, në Strugë jo rrallë, për fat të keq intelektualët, lidhur me pjesëmarrjen ose mospjesëmarrjen e tyre në këtë eveniment, shtronin pyetjen :”kush është organizator i kësaj Akademie?” Po a ka nderë më të madh se të organizohet Akademi për 28 Nëntorin, dhe a ka nderë më të madh që ndokush të jetë pjesë e stafit dhe ekipit që e organizon një Akademi kushtuar kësaj date aq të rëndësishme të historisë së Shqipërisë dhe të gjithë shqiptarëve kudo që janë. A ka nderë më të madh se të gjindesh në mesin e njerzëve që marin rrugën drejt varrezave të qytetit të Strugës, për ti vënë një tufë me lule të freskëta atdhetarit Qazim bej Qemali?

Mbase kohët kanë ndryshuar. Demokratizimi e ka bërë të veten. Në kohën e sistemit monisto-komunist të ish Jugosllavisë, në prak të 28 Nëntorit, mbusheshin të gjitha burgjet e ish Jugosllavisë, nga vetë ndjenja dhe paragjykimi i tyre se mos vallë shqiptarët do ta shënojnë këtë festë, ndërsa sot, kur lirshëm mund të shënohet kjo datë, nuk mbushet as një sallë e vogël me shqiptar, pikërisht duke shtruar pyetjen se kush është organizator.

Historia këto nuk do të na i falë, sepse nuk po marrim mësim nga historia, prandaj jemi të detyruar që historinë ta përsërisimk shumë shpesh.

*Mehmet Latifi*




*P.S. Shtojcë e këtij materiali*

KANDIDATURA E QAZIM BEJ QEMALIT MË 1921

Lidhur me arsyetimin që ka shprehur në kandidaturën e tij, Qazim bej Qemali, sipas shënimeve të kronistëve shprehet: “ Unë, në është se e vura kandidaturën time, kjo nuk është nga asnjë ndjenjë e interesit të veçantë, por nga patriotizmi i thjeshtë me qëllim që të jem ndërmjetës midis popullit dhe Qeverisë së tij, e kështu të mundem të mbroj e të përkrah interesat e qarjet e tij, të siguroj lumturinë e fatbardhësimin e tij me mjetet që sot qytetërimi dhe përparimi na shtron përpara. Pra, është me plot besim që paraqitem përpara jush duke shpresuar se ky popull që e kam dashur në gjithë jetën time, që i kam vrapuar në më të voglat rreziqe duke hyrë gjithnjë në rrjeshtat e tij, do të më gjej të meritueshëm për besimine tij…nënshkruar Kiazim Kemal Vlora, Vlorë, 17.02.1921”.

Edhe një e veçantë nga fushëgropa e Strugës e Ohrit


*ET’HEM BEJ VLORA NË LIDHJE TË NGUSHTË MË STRUGËN E OHRIN*

Djali tjetër i Ismail Qemalit, Et’hem bej Vlora, ka qënë i martuar me motrën e Inajet dhe Hamdi bej Ohrit, patriotëve të shquar të fushëgropës së Ohrit.
Në familjen e Et’hem bej Vlorës, është rritur HYSNIJE HAJDARI-SALIHU, e bija e Bejzat Salihut, i cili ka qënë një nga telegrafistët e Ismail Qemalit në Vlorë, gjatë aktiviteteve përfundimtare të shpalljes së Pavarëisë më 1912.
Bejzat Salihu, ka qënë një tregëtar ohërjan, atdhedashës dhe patriot, bashkëmendimtar dhe bashkëveprimtar i çështjes shqiptare, mbështetës i veprimtarisë së Dervish Himës, dr.Ibrahim Temos, Inajet dhe Hamdi bej Ohrit etj, është rreshtuar ndër bashkëpunëtorët e Ismail Qemalit, si telegrafist-punë të cilën e ka ushtruar që më parë edhe në Postën e Ohrit. Pas shpalljes së Pavarësisë më 1912 dhe ngjarjeve të njohura që pasuan, Bejzat Salihu, mbeti pranë familjes së Ismail Qemalit.

Bejzat Salihu, pas martesës, i ka lindur një vajzë, HYSNIJE SALIHU (1921). Fill pas lindjes së Hysnijës, ajo mbetet jetime, i vdes e ëma, duke e lënë Hysnijen në moshë shumë të vogël, disa javëshe. Për fëmijërinë e sajë, është kujdesur familja e Et’hem bej Vlorës, aty ku Hysnija ka gëzuar një fëmijëri të lumtur, duke e ndier veten si fëmijë i vërtetë i familjes së Et’hem bej Vlorës.

Duke pasë parasysh se familja e Et’hem bej Vlorës, kishte lidhje të ngushta me familjen e Mehmet bej Konicës, edhe Hysnija, ishte pjesë e kësaj miqësie të ngushtë.

Në shënimet dhe fotografitë e këmbyera, ndërmjet Hysnijes dhe bijave të Mehmet bej Konicës, ata mes vete thirren motra! Kështu, në një nga fotografitë që bijat e Mehmet bej Konicës, (motrat e Faik Konicës) i japin për kujtim Hysnijes, njëra nga motrat Lavdija shkruan në prapashpinën e fotografisë: “Kujtim të dashurës motrës t’ime Hysnijes-Lavdija”. Fotografia është e bërë në Greqi, pasi mban siglën-vulën e Greqisë. Poashtu, ka edhe fotografi të tjera që dëshmojnë për qëndrimin e përbashkët të bijave të Mehmet bej Konicës, me Hysnijen-janë disa fotografi. Një nga ato fotografi, është edhe fotografia e vitit 1934-1935, fotografuar në Ohër, në të cilën është Et’hem bej Vlora me të shoqen, e motra Alija, Hysnije Salihu, bijat e Mehmet bej Konicës dhe disa personalitete, të cilët edhe përkundër përpjekjeve, akoma nuk kemi arritur ti identifikojmë.

Hysnije Salihu, është martuar me mësuesin BEQIR HAJDARI, me të cilin kanë tre fëmijë: dy vajza; Shukrije, e martuar në familjen Palloshi në Tetovë dhe Syela, e martuar në familjen Shashko në Ohër, dhe djalin Dërgutin, që aktualisht jeton në Holandë.

Hysnije Hajdari-Salihu, gjatë jetës së sajë, është takuar disa herë me Nermine Vlorën-Falasci dhe me të ëmën e sajë Belkizen, që dëshmojnë shumë fotografi të përbashkëta.
Hysnije Hajdari-Salihu, e lindur më 1921, ka ndërruar jetë më 1979 dhe është varrosur në Ohër.


Një kartolinë nga letërkëmbimi i bijve të Ismail Qemalit, Qazim dhe Qamil bej Qemali
*
KARTOLINA E 10 JANARIT 1914 DHE FOTOGRAFIA E QAZIM BEJ QEMLAIT NGA VITI 1944 NË STRUGË*

Kartolina në fjalë është e shkruar në gjuhën dhe alfabetin e vjetër turk, dhe është postuar në emër të Qamil Bej Qemalit që asokohe jetonte në Napoli të Italisë, ndërsa fotografia është e vitit 1944 në Strugë.

Strugë, 28 shkurt

Gjurmimet e shumta lidhur me zbardhjen e figurës madhore të çëstjes shqiptare, djalin e Ismail Qemalit, Qazim Bej Vlorën, që ishte sekretari i tij personal, shef i kabinetit të Ismail Qemalit, këshilltar e truproje, nuk kanë rreshtur.
Këtyre ditëve, duke hulumtuar dhe kërkuar informacione të ndryshme për këto figura, më ra në dorë një kartolinë e shkruar nga dora e Qazim Bej Qemalit, që ia kishte dërguar të vëllait më të vogël Qamil Bej Qemalit, që asokohe jetonte në Napoli të Italisë. Qamil bej Qemali, djali më i vogël i Ismail Qemalit, i vetmi djalë i tijë që ka mbetur në Shqipëri, ka vdekur më 1950, në moshën 55 vjeçare, si rezultat i burgjeve komuniste.
Kartolina mban datën e shkruar me dorë 10 janar të vitit 1913, perms së cilës Qazim bej Qemali, uron 28 Nëntorin vëllait Qa,il bej Qemalit. Kjo kartolinë, në Napoli është regjistruar arritja (sipas vulës postale) më 13 janar 1914. Në pamundësi të shqipërimit të brëndsisë së kartolinës postale, shkruar nga dora e Qazim Bej Qemalit, është me interes, shqipërimi i sajë. Nga ana tjetër e kësaj kartoline postale, është fotografia e Ismail Qemalit. Në ballkonin e e selisë së Qeverisë së Vlorës, me rastin e shënimit të Njëvjetorit të Pavarësisë.
Gjurmëve të kësaj kartoline postale, vazhduan kërkimet dhe hulumtimet e nga kjo rezultoi se, më ra në dorë edhe një fotografi e Qazim Bej Qemalit, nga viti 1944, fotografuar në Strugë, para stëpisë ku jetoi deri në vdekje. Kjo shtëpi edhe sot është funkcionale, por nuk ka asnjë shenjë përkujtimi.
Të rikujtojmë se Qazim bej Qermali, djali i Ismail Qemalit, ka jetuar në Strugë, që nga viti 1935, deri në vdekjen e tijë të vetmuar në dhjetor të vitit 1953. Është varrosur në modesti në varrezat e qytetit, ku edhe sot prehen eshtrat e tijë.

----------


## Albo

Sekretet e njerezve te vdekur  	 

*Cilat janë të fshehtat e njeriut që themeloi shtetin e parë shqiptar*

*
Gjashtë misteret e Ismail Qemalit*

Erion HABILAJ

Misteret e kanë shoqëruar gjatë gjithë jetës, njeriun që themeloi të parin shtet shqiptar. Për Ismail Qemalin është shkruar shumë rreth momentit të ngritjes së flamurit në Vlorë, në vitin 1912 si dhe për qeverinë e parë shqiptare që ai arriti të krijonte, por jo për momentet e fundit të jetës së tij. Ismail Qemali do jetë sot pjesë e rubrikës "Sekretet e njerëzve të vdekur". Në këtë pjesë do tregohen të gjitha të fshehtat e pathëna rreth jetës së njeriut që themeloi shtetin e parë shqiptar, që nga vdekja e dyshimtë, propozimi po të dyshimtë të sulltanit për t'i dhënë postin e vezirit, e deri te fshehja e ditës së lindjes së tij gjatë regjimit komunist.


*Si u mundua Ismail Qemali të shtonte delegatët në Konferencën e Paqes në Paris? Pse nuk u realizua ky plan?*

Jeta e Ismail Qemalit u mbyll me një mister të madh. Askush deri me sot nuk ka arritur të shpjegojë në mënyrë të detajuar për vdekjen e kryeministrit të parë të Shqipërisë. Në janar të vitit 1919, në Paris do të zhvillonte punimet Konferenca e Paqes, e cila do të diskutonte edhe për fatet e vendit tonë. Për këtë arsye Ismail Qemali ishte shumë i shqetësuar për fatet e vendit. Gjithë sakrificat që ai kishte bërë për vendin e tij donte që të kurorëzoheshin me sukses. Ai hartoi strategji që të kishte mundësi të influenconte në vendimet e konferencës. Për të arritur këtë qëllim, ai zgjodhi partnerin kryesor diplomatik, Italinë, e cila duhej të mundësonte që me delegacionin shqiptar, në konferencë të shkonin së paku edhe tre apo gjashtë delegatë më shumë. Këta delegatë do të ishin nga trojet shqiptare, të cilët do të bashkoheshin me ata që vinin nga Amerika. Për një marrëveshje me qeverinë italiane u pa e nevojshme të shkojë në Romë. Prej andej Ismail Qemali kërkoi të bënte një marrëveshje me gjithë shqiptarët për të vendosur një aksion kombëtar në një moment kaq kritik e të rrezikshëm, që të mund të përpilohej programi përfundimtar. Për synimet që i kishte vënë vetes, diplomati shqiptar filloi menjëherë për të zbatuar në mënyrë konkrete të gjithë programin e paramenduar. Detyra e parë dhe më emergjente ishte takimi i menjëhershëm i tij me diplomacinë e Romës. 19 janar 1919. Kryeministri italian, Orlando, për pak ditë do të nisej drejt Parisit për të marrë pjesë në Konferencën e Paqes. Ismail Qemali u nis drejt Italisë ku do takohej me autoritet italiane. Sa zbriti në Peruxhia të Italisë, Ismail Qemali njoftohet se autoritetet italiane që e kishin ftuar ishin nisur për në Paris, duke mos e pritur atë sipas njoftimit që i kishin bërë. Ata kishin lënë njoftim që Ismail Qemali të priste deri sa ata të ktheheshin nga Konferenca e madhe e Paqes. Në këtë moment, ai kuptoi se flitej për një izolim të qëllimshëm që i qe bërë. Kjo mësohet nga rrëfimet e djemve të tij. Sapo mësoi lajmin për pabesinë, menjëherë i erdhi një goditje apoplektike, gjë që për moshën e tij ishte shumë e rëndë. Kanë qenë pikërisht ato momente që provokuan klithmën e tij të egërsuar dhe të papërmbajtur "Më hëngrën në besë"! Situata në të cilën ishte vendosur Ismail Qemali bëri që ai jo vetëm të mos realizonte planin që t'i shtonte delegacionit shqiptar edhe tre apo gjashtë delegatë, por në Paris do të hidhej për diskutim edhe çështja e Shqipërisë dhe ai s'do të merrte pjesë as vetë. Ky fakt për të do të thoshte vdekje e parapërgatitur. Gjithsesi, në kushtet që i ishin krijuar, ai u detyrua të vendosej në hotelin që i kishin rezervuar. Në një nga ato ditë, kur gjithë qenien e tij e kishte pushtuar tensioni dhe ankthi, më 24 janar, pikërisht 3 ditë para datës 27, kur ai mbushte plot 75 vjeç, në Paris vazhdonte me intensitet punimet Konferenca e madhe Ndërkombëtare me pjesëmarrjen e shumë shteteve, kur shtetet e mëdha vendosnin fatet e shteteve të vogla, Isamil Qemalit iu provokua një konferencë shtypi. Ajo iu servir si dëshirë e gazetarëve për të dëgjuar prononcimet e tij. Ajo konferencë, pavarësisht se nuk ishte kërkuar nga vetë ai, dukej se ishte edhe në dëshirën e tij, sepse ishte momenti që më shumë se kurrë ai donte të denonconte mashtruesit dhe izoluesit e tij.

*
U helmua apo vdiq nga shkaqe natyrore kryeministri i parë i Shqipërisë, një nga misteret më të mëdha që ka shoqruar historiografinë shqiptare të shekullit XX!?*

Pak kohë para se të fillonte konferenca e shtypit, Ismail Qemalit iu servir fillimisht buka, me pretekstin se duhet të hante para konferencës. Pasi hëngri, ai hyri në sallën e rekomanduar, ku e prisnin dhjetëra gazetarë e fotoreporterë të ndryshëm. Sipas rrëfimeve që djali i Ismail Qemalit, Et'hemi, i ka bërë më vonë kryetarit të Bashkisë së Vlorës, Ali Asllanit, mësohet se sapo hyri në sallë Qemalit i kaloi një çehre e verdhë në fytyrë. Nuk vonoi shumë, ai u ul në tavolinë dhe befasisht në trup i kaloi një valë rrëqethjeje. Ndërsa nisi të belbëzojë me vështirësi, filloi të dridhej dhe ndërkohë u konstatua se nuk mundte t'i lidhte dot fjalët. Pas kësaj situate, ai arriti të kërkonte ta shoqëronin për në banjë. Kur arriti aty, e mbyti shkuma që nxirrte nga goja dhe të vjellët. Në pak çaste pulsi i tij pushoi së rrahuri. Në këto momente gazetarëve të mbledhur për konferencën e shtypit në atë sallë iu komunikua fakti që Ismail Qemali, i cili pak çaste më parë kishte qenë para tyre, nuk jetonte më. Kjo padyshim që është një vdekje e provokuar. Arsyet pse u helmua Ismail Qemali ngelen mister.

*Pse nuk ia publikuan asnjëherë datën e lindjes Ismail Qemalit gjatë periudhës së komunizmit?*

Një mister tjetër që ka të bëjë me figurën e Ismail Qemalit është dhe data e lindjes së tij. Një nga studiuesit më të mirë që ka punuar në arkivat e Perandorisë Osmane ka zbuluar se dita e lindjes së kryeministrit të parë të shtetit shqiptar është më datën 16 tetor të vitit 1846. Nexhip P. Alpan e ka datuar lindjen e debatuar gjatë, më datën 16 tetor të vitit 1846. Datëlindja e këtij personalitetit është debatuar shpesh gjatë periudhës së komunizmit nga historianë shqiptarë dhe të huaj, mirëpo nuk binin dakord për këtë datë, pikërisht sepse qëllonte në të njëjtën datë kur e kishte ditëlindjen dhe diktatori Enver Hoxha. Kjo u mbajt e fshehtë pothuajse për 45 vjet, por që nga të dhënat e fundit nga historianë turq më në fund caktohet në mënyrë të saktë dhe datëlindja e Ismail Qemalit, i cili ishte nga shqiptarët që ka arritur ofiqet më të larta në Perandorinë Osmane, duke filluar nga një përkthyes i thjeshtë deri në zëvendësministër i Jashtëm, e më vonë deputet. Por që është dhe njeriu që krijoi shtetin e parë shqiptar të pavarur.


*Cilat janë të fshehtat e Ismail Qemalit në vitin 1913? Pse e dorëzoi qeverinë në duart e të huajve, a ishin ato që ndodhën më pas dëshirat e tij?*

Shpallja e Pavarësisë ishte një akt me rëndësi jetike për popullin shqiptar. Ajo, nga njëra anë mbylli një epokë të tërë luftërash e përpjekjesh shekullore për të hequr qafe zgjedhën e huaj, për të ruajtur tërësinë territoriale të atdheut e për të formuar shtetin e lirë kombëtar shqiptar, duke kurorëzuar veprën e Rilindjes dhe, nga ana tjetër, hapi një epokë të re, një epokë luftërash e përpjekjesh të tjera për ta mbrojtur pavarësinë e fituar nga rreziqet e jashtme e të brendshme, për të siguruar bashkimin kombëtar të gjymtuar rëndë dhe për të vendosur rendin demokratik. Ngritja e flamurit kombëtar në Vlorë përfaqësonte fitoren e përbashkët e të gjitha trevave shqiptare. Me shpalljen e pavarësisë, në krye të qeverisë u vendos pikërisht ai që kishte kontributin më të qenësishëm, Ismail Qemali. Ai në krye të qeverisë shqiptare ndenji fare pak duke, dhënë dorëheqjen në rrethana misterioze. Shpesh është aluduar se ai bëri këtë veprim për të lejuar një përfaqësues të fuqive të mëdha që ta drejtonte vendin tonë, kjo për të vendosur edhe stabilitetin e munguar në tokat shqiptare, që jo vetëm po shqetësoheshin nga të tjerët, por edhe mes vetit kishin probleme të theksuara. Një palë kërkonte të mos shkëputeshim nga Perandoria Otomane, ndërkohë që fqinjët tanë grabitqarë ishin duke punuar të shkëpusnin sa më tepër nga trupi i truallit tonë. I gjendur në një pozicion të vështirë, pranoi propozimin e fuqive të mëdha, për ardhjen e Princ Vidit në krye të vendit. Mirëpo kjo lëvizje e Ismail Qemalit rezultoi jo efikase, pasi edhe pse Porta e Lartë u shemb, ishin fuqitë e mëdha ato që bënë pazar me fqinjët tanë për trojet shqiptare. Në vitin 1913 në Konferencën e Ambasadorëve në Londër, Shqipëria u copëtua nga të gjithë anët, duke u bërë i vetmi vend në botë që kufizohej me trupin e vetë. Përpjekjet e plakut të mençur nuk reshtën që të realizohej aspirata e gjithë shqiptarëve për një Shqipëri të bashkuar.


*Pse nuk shkoi në Stamboll kur Sulltani i propozoi për postin e vezirit, çfarë kurthi mendonte Ismail Qemali se po i bënin?*

Duke parë lëvizjet që po bënte anë e kënd Evropës Ismail Qemali, sulltani i kërkon atij të shkonte në kryeqytetin turk dhe të merrte postin e vezirit. Ky ishte një kurth që po i bënte sulltani patriotit shqiptar që, pasi të shkonte atje, ta ekzekutonte. Ismail Qemali duke nuhatur qëllimet e sulltanit e kundërshtoi kategorikisht një rikthim në kryeqytetin e Portës së Lartë, duke iu vënë me gjithë energjitë e tij çështjes shqiptare. Për episodin e kurthit që po ngrinte sulltani ndaj plakut vlonjat kanë shkruar një sërë historianësh, si turq ashtu dhe shqiptarë. Pasi këtij momenti Ismail Qemali realizoi aspiratën pesë shekullore të shqiptarëve atë të pavarësisë.
*

A ka ndonjë të fshehtë në planet e Ismail Qemalit për të zgjedhur qytetin e Vlorës për të ngritur flamurin e pavarësisë dhe pse pikërisht më datën 28 nëntor?*

Siç e dimë, origjina e Ismail Qemalit ishte pikërisht nga Vlora, një nga qytetet më të njohur në historinë dhjetëra shekullore të Shqipërisë. Ismail Qemali, pasi bëri përgatitjet për t'u nisur drejt Shqipërisë, vendosi që flamuri do të ngrihet në Vlorë. Ai lajmëroi gjithë delegatët nga krahinat e ndryshme të vendit. Në qytetin e tij atmosfera ishte krejt ndryshe. Popullsia e Vlorës dhe gjithë delegatët, që ndërkohe kishin arritur nga çdo anë e Shqipërisë ishin të mbushur me një ndjenjë të zjarrtë atdhedashurie dhe me një entuziazëm te vërtetë. Me 28 nëntor 1912, Ismail Qemali shpalli pavarësinë e Shqipërisë përpara një turme në festë, të mallëngjyer e thuhej se shpirti i Heroit të madh Skënderbe, fluturonte mbi patriotët e gëzuar, ashtu si pesë shekuj më parë, pikërisht më 28 nëntor 1443, kur ai shpalli në Krujë pavarësinë nga sundimi osman, duke ngritur të njëjtin flamur kuq e zi, me shqiponjën dykrenore në mes. Më 28 Nëntor 1912, në orën 14, u hap në Vlorë Kuvendi Kombëtar. Në mbledhjen e parë të Kuvendit morën pjesë 37 delegatë, të cilët u shtuan gjatë ditëve që pasuan, duke arritur në 63 veta, që përfaqësonin të gjitha viset shqiptare.

*Misteret*

1. Si u mundua Ismail Qemali të rriste numrin e delegatëve në Konferencën e Paqes në Paris dhe pse nuk u realizua ky plan?

2. U helmua apo vdiq nga shkaqe natyrore kryeministri i parë i Shqipërisë? Një nga misteret më të mëdha që ka shoqëruar historiografinë shqiptare të shekullit XX.

3. Data e lindjes së Ismail Qemalit, një tjetër mister që nuk u publikua gjatë periudhës së komunizmit! Mos vallë ajo përplasej me atë të Enver Hoxhës, që ishte në të njëjtën datë, 16 tetor?!

4. Cilat janë të fshehtat e Ismail Qemalit në vitin 1913? Pse e dorëzoi qeverinë në duart e të huajve, a ishin ato që ndodhën më pas dëshirat e tij?

5. Pse nuk shkoi në Stamboll kur Sulltani i propozoi për postin e vezirit, çfarë kurthi mendonte Ismail Qemali se po i bënin?

6. A ka ndonjë të fshehtë në planet e Ismail Qemalit për të zgjedhur qytetin e Vlorës për të ngritur flamurin e pavarësisë dhe pse pikërisht në datën 28 Nëntor?


*Fakte mbi vdekjen*

22 janar 1919, Ismail Qemali niset në drejtim të Italisë ku do të takohej me kryeministrin e atij vendi për të mundësuar shtimin e delegatëve shqiptarë në Konferencën e Paqes në Paris

23 janar, me mbërritjen e tij në Itali, Ismail Qemali merr vesh se kryeministri italian, edhe pse i kishte bërë ftesë, nuk e priti në takim, pasi kishte ikur në Paris

Ishte janari i vitit 1919. Atë muaj në Paris do të zhvillonte punimet Konferenca e Paqes, e cila fatkeqësisht do të hynte fuqishëm dhe dhimbshëm në historinë e mëvonshme të Shqipërisë.

Ka qenë ora 10:20 minuta e datës 24 janar të vitit 1919, kur Ismail Qemali donte vetëm tri ditë të mbushte plot 75 vjeç, doli para gazetarëve në një konferencë për shtyp të organizuar në një sallon hoteli në Peruxhia.

24 janar, Ismail Qemali ndërron jetë nga shkaqe që kanë ngelur mister. Deri tani është folur për një helmim të tij nga pala italiane.

25 janar Ismail Qemali Varroset në qyetin e Peruxhias në Itali. Eshtart e tij qëndrojnëaty deri më 1933 kur mbreti Zog vendos të kthej trupin e Kryeminstrit të Parë shqiptar në qyetin e Vlorës.

*
Jeteshkrimi*

Emri: Ismail
Mbiemri: Qemali
Datëlindja: 16 tetor 1846
Shkollimi: Pasi kreu shkollën fillore në qytetin e lindjes dhe gjimnazin Zosimea në Janinë, në vitin 1859, u vendos familjarisht në Stamboll.
Aktiviteti:
Në Stamboll ai mori pjesë në lëvizjen patriotike shqiptare. U bashkua me figura të tjera shqiptare për krijimin e një alfabeti. Për këtë u dënua nga Porta e Lartë dhe u arratis në maj të vitit 1900 për t'i shpëtuar ndjekjeve të sulltanit, iku nga Stambolli dhe u vendos në vise të ndryshme të Evropës, ku vendosi lidhje të dhe bashkëpunoi me rrethet politike të Lëvizjes Kombëtare Shqiptare.
Në dhjetor të vitit 1908, me gjithë luftën që i bënë autoritetet xhonturke, u zgjodh deputet i sanxhakut të Beratit në parlamentin osman, ku së bashku me grupin e deputetëve patriotë mbrojti interesat e kombit shqiptar.
Në vitin 1911 bashkë me Luigj Gurakuqin hartoi memorandumin e Greçës, dhe në fund të këtij viti mori nismën për organizimin kryengritjeve të përgjithshme të vitit 1912.
5 nëntor 1912, në Mbledhjen e Bukureshtit gjeti përkrahjen e kolonisë shqiptare atje dhe më pas shkoi në Vjenë për të siguruar përkrahje për Pavarësinë e Shqipërisë.
Më 19 nëntor 1912 njoftoi në atdhe se do të shpallej Pavarësia nga Kuvendi Kombëtar.
28 nëntor 1912, në Vlorë kryesoi mbledhjen e Kuvendit Kombëtar dhe shpalli Pavarësinë e Shqipërisë. U zgjodh kryetar i qeverisë që doli nga ajo mbledhje.
Ismail Qemali vdiq në moshën 75-vjeçare, më 24 janar 1919, dyshohet nga një helmim që i bënë në Itali.

Tirana Observer
27 Korrik 2006

----------


## brooklyn2007

*Ismail Qemali, nëpunësi i perandorisë osmane që ndërtoi shtetin shqiptar*

* Prof.Dr Kaliopi NASKA*


Ismail Qemali është një personalitet historik me një veprimtari politike shumë të begatshme dhe tepër komplekse. Kjo veprimtari poliedrike pushton një periudhë gati 60- vjeçare të ngjeshur me lëvizje të armatosura, me luftë parlamentare, me kryengritje çlirimtare, me batica e zbatica të vrullshme në të cilat ai ka qënë pjesëmarrës mjaft aktiv në luftë, si ideolog, si udhëheqës, si organizator e diplomat. Veprimtaria dhe pikëpamjet e tij janë të shumanshme. Një vënd të rëndësishëm në sistemin e pikëpamjeve të tij zënë dhe konceptet që ai kishte mbi ndërtimin shtetëror. Për të kuptuar bazën e koncepteve të Ismail Qemalit mbi formën dhe ndërtimin administrativ të shtetit shqiptar le t’i hedhim një vështrim të shkurtër formimit dhe veprimtarisë së tij, si funksionar në administratën turke në të cilën shërbeu rreth 35 vjet.

*Nëpunës shteti në perandorinë osmane*

Kapitullin e jetës si nëpunës i shtetit në administratën e Perandorisë Osmane, ai e filloi në Stamboll, ku shumë shpejt u shqua si një person i pajisur me kulturë të gjerë, me një erudicion të thellë e konstruktiv. Thellimi i studimeve në shkencat juridike dhe inteligjenca e tij, të gjitha këto i dhanë dorë, që ai shumë shpejt të hyjë në administratën osmane dhe të kryejë funksione të ndryshme të rëndësishme si guvernator, si sekretar i përgjithshëm i Ministrisë së Punëve të Jashtme, deri si këshilltar shteti. Gjatë këtyre viteve me veprimtari të larmishme shtetërore, ai njohu problemet e shumta, të mprehta e të vështira, që kërkonin zgjidhje ose që kërkonin të paktën të mbahej qëndrim përballë shtetit dhe publikut.
Këto shqetësime, formimi kulturor e ideor e shtynë atë të mendojë se Perandoria Osmane duhej të dilte nga gjendja e nderë në të cilën qe zhytur. Për të dalë nga kjo situatë, ai mendonte se e vetmja doktrinë që do t’i jepte rrugë zgjidhje asaj, ishte zbatimi i doktrinës së Mithat Pashës, e cila ishte më përparimtaria për Turqinë në atë kohë. Përmbajtja e kësaj doktrine e çoi Ismail Qemalin të lidhej me Mithat Pashën, që ishte udhëheqësi i lëvizjes liberale osmane. Në mënyrë të veçantë, ai u pajtua me thelbin e ideve të tij, të cilën e përbënte bindja se Perandoria Osmane mund të hynte në rrugën e përparimit dhe modernizimit me anën e reformave dhe jo me anë të revolucionit. Kështu ai mendonte se do të likujdohej sistemi absolut i Sulltanit, i cili do të zëvëndësohej me një regjim kushtetues pa eleminuar kurorën mbretërore, por duke i kufizuar pushtetin absolut sovranit. Ai u pajtua gjithashtu me parimin e decentralizimit të pushtetit administrativ shtetëror në favor të borgjezisë dhe në mënyrë të veçantë të kombësive të shumta të Perandorisë, të cilat në këtë mënyrë do të fitonin të drejtën për një vetqeverisje provinciale në kuadrin e Perandorisë Osmane. Pra sikurse shihet Ismail Qemali synonte të arrinte te vetqeverisja provinciale e kombësive nëpërmjet rregullimit rrënjësor të Perandorisë dhe jo duke u interesuar vetëm për autonominë e njërës apo tjetrës kombësi, por për të gjitha kombësitë në të njëjtën kohë, nëpërmjet rregullimit radikal të Perandorisë.
Këto ide Ismail Qemali jo vetëm i përvetësoi, por u mundua t’i zbatonte gjatë karierës së tij si funksionar i Perandorisë Osmane dhe disa prej tyre e shoqëruan dhe në detyrën e kryetarit të shtetit të parë kombëtar.

*Pikpamjet liberale të Ismail Qemalit*

Ismail Qemali u bë armik i absulutizmit sulltanor pikërisht nga këndi i këtyre pikëpamjeve liberale. Kjo e shtyu atë që të marrë pjesë në hartimin e kushtetutës së vitit 1876, apo në hartimin e disa memorandumeve dërguar Portës së Lartë ku kundërshtohej politika absolute e Sulltanit dhe nxirrej në shesh kalbëzimi i sistemit administrativ konservator. I gjithë ky aktivitet i dha dorë Ismail Qemalit të kuptojë mjaft mirë mekanizmin e administratës shtetërore. Aktiviteti që zhvilloi në Perandorinë Osmane si funksionar i saj, tregoi qartë se ai ishte një iluminist e veprimtar reformator, përfaqësues i interesave të borgjezisë liberale të të gjitha kombësive. Prestigji i madh që gëzoi në Turqi dhe në rrethet e larta diplomatike, patriotike dhe intelektuale dhe të Evropës, ndjenjat e tij liberale demokratike e përparimtare e bënë atë një figurë mjaft të njohur dhe me autoritet, por dhe armik të rrezikshëm e një shënjë goditje për autokracinë anakronike osmane me të cilën Ismail Qemali nuk pajtohej dot. Për dhjetra vjet deri në fund të shek. XIX Ismail Qemali u shqua si militant i lëvizjes demokratike liberale osmane në kuadrin e së cilës ai mendonte se do të gjente zgjidhje dhe çështja nacionale shqiptare. Por në fillim të shek. XX, kur lëvizja liberale osmane, hyri në rrugën e nacionalizmit turk, që e ndërlikoi zgjidhjen e çështjeve nacionale në perandori, atëhere Ismail Qemali pa hequr dorë nga pikëpamja e tij liberale e shkëputi lëvizjen nacionalçlirimtare shqiptare nga lëvizja liberale borgjeze osmane dhe e ktheu në çështje më vete.
Me një përgatitje të tillë politike dhe horizont kulturor, ai u ingranua shumë shpejt në rradhët e lëvizjes kombëtare shqiptare duke marrë pjesë aktivisht në të, ku u shqua si politikan, diplomat dhe statist i madh që u mbrujt me traditat e kulturës më përparimtare të kohës e të vëndit të vet, që asimiloi gjithçka të mirë që kishte lëvizja çlirimtare shqiptare me armë e me penë dhe që e ndoqi këtë lëvizje deri në kurrorëzimin fatlum. Kombi shqiptar me plot të drejtë e konsideron atë si protagonistin kryesor të Kuvendit të Vlorës i cili shpalli më 28 Nëntor 1912 pavarësinë kombëtare. Pavarësisht nga origjina për vetë formimin e tij shumëvjeçar, ai u brumos si burrë shteti demokrat duke u zgjedhur dhe kryetar i qeverisë së parë shqiptare, duke u bërë kështu udhëheqësi kryesor i jetës politike të vendit në momente jashtëzakonisht të ndërlikuara dhe të vështira që kaloi Shqipëria e rilindur në periudhën kritike të ndërhyrjeve të Fuqive të Mëdha dhe të monarkive fqinje, të cilat u turrën për ta asgjësuar atë.

*Bazat e para të shtetit shqiptar*

Shpallja e pavarësisë shënoi fillimin e një etape të re historike që shtronte detyra te reja dhe të ndërlikuara përpara popullit shqiptar dhe udhëheqësve të Lëvizjes Kombëtare, që kishin marrë përsipër barrën e rëndë të krijimit të shtetit të pavarur.
Kryetarit dhe qeverisë i dolën detyra të mëdha për organizimin e shtetit dhe ngritjen e administratës shtetërore, sigurimin e njohjes ndërkombëtare të Shqipërisë dhe kufijve të saj që përfshinin trevat e banuara prej shqiptarëve.
Që në dhjetor të vitit 1912 u morrën masat për hedhjen e bazave të para të organizimit të shtetit dhe u miratuan aktet e para legjislative që u përcaktuan nga vendimet e kuvendit kombëtar i cili përfshinte delegatë nga të gjitha krahinat e Shqipërisë dhe përfaqësonte objektivisht vullnetin e gjithë kombit, duke u bërë organi më i lartë i shtetit shqiptar, mbrojtësi dhe shprehësi i sovranitetit shtetëror. Prandaj vendimet e tij kishin vlerën e ligjeve kushtetuese që sanksiononin vullnetin e popullit shqiptar për shkëputje nga Perandoria Osmane e për krijimin e një shteti të pavarur. Organ tjetër që zgjodhi kuvendi ishte dhe pleqësia kompetencat e së cilës nuk u përcaktuan shprehimisht nga kuvendi kombëtar, por ky pranoi pikëpamjen se pleqësia nuk ishte një parlament apo senat dhe se nuk kishte të drejtë të shkarkonte ministrat, por duhej konsideruar si një organ këshillimi dhe kontrolli ndaj qeverisë.

*Një mbret që nuk sundon*

Kuvendi Kombëtar u kufizua me Shpalljen e Pavarësisë dhe me zgjidhjen e qeverisë dhe të pleqësisë. Ai nuk mori në shqyrtim çështjen e formës së qeverisjes së shtetit shqiptar. Por dihet se shumica dërmuese e aktivistëve të rilindies duke përfshirë dhe përfaqësuesit që morën pjesë në kuvendin e Vlorës, mendonin se Shqipëria duhet të lindte si një shtet monarkik, sepse monarkinë ata e shikonin me të drejtë ose pa të drejtë ashtu, siç e kishin parë të gjithë themeluesit e shteteve ballkanike madie dhe europiane, si konsolidim të shtetit kombëtar.
Në fakt të gjitha shtetet ballkanike ishin monarki. Por personalitetet politike të kohës dalloheshin nga mënyra se si e konceptonin monarkinë absolute apo parlamentare. Pikërisht në këtë kuadër Ismail Qemali na shfaqet ne, me pikëpamjet më progresive, jo vetëm për Shqipërinë por edhe për Ballkanin, pasi ai ishte për një monarki konstitucionale ku sipas parimit, kur pushteti do të qe në duart e përfaqësuesve të popullit, mbreti do të kishte funksionin e kryetarit të shtetit i cili “ do të mbretëronte por nuk do të sundonte”.

*Pro ardhjes së Princ Vidit*

Mendimi i tij u përkrah edhe nga përfaqësues të qeverisë dhe gjeti pëlqimin në mbledhjen e qeverisë, ku u miratua programi i komisionit që do të parashtronte kërkesat e shqiptarëve përpara Fuqive të Mëdha, në një nga këto kërkesa përcaktohej dhe vendosja në Shqipëri e një monarkie kushtetuese me një mbret nga vëndet europiane. Megjithë parashtrimin që iu bë nga komisioni shqiptar Konferencës së Ambasadorëve në Londër ajo nuk bëri donjë përcaktim zyrtar të formës së qeverisjes.
Ajo vetëm përcaktoi se Shqipëria shpallej principatë sovrane, autonome e trashëguar me një princ të caktuar nga Fuqitë e Mëdha. Caktimin e një mbreti europian Ismail Qemali dhe patriotët e shihnin si personifikimin e një zhvillimi të shpejtë ekonomik e politik e shoqëror të vendit. Prandaj Ismail Qemali në cilësinë e kryetarit nguli këmbë pranë fuqive, që të shpejtohej caktimi i princit, i cili sipas tyre do të siguronte stabilitetin e qeverisë kombëtare dhe do të zhdukte të gjitha vështirësitë e brendshme duke siguruar një zhvillim të ri të vendit. Këto qenë arsyet që Ismail Qemali dhe patriotë të tjerë do të vlerësonin ardhien e princ Vidit në Shqipëri si një faktor pozitiv, që do të ndikonte në realizimin e aspiratave kombëtare dhe do ta udhëhiqte vendin drejt bashkimit kombëtar. Por zhvillimi i ngjarjeve tregoi se nga princ Vidi nuk mund të pritej që ai të vepronte për interesat e Shqipërisë, kur këto binin në kundërshtim me vullnetin e Fuqive të Mëdha.

*Administrata, gjykatat, xhandarmëria...*

Meqënëse Konferenca e Ambasadorëve nuk bëri përcaktimin mbi formën e shtetit, shteti i pavarur shqiptar u krijua si një shtet me sistem parlamentar, rolin e të cilit e plotësonte Kuvendi Kombëtar i cili edhe pasi i dha fund punimeve të tij, ruante prerogativat si organi më i lartë i shtetit.
Por në kushtet ekzistuese Kuvendi Kombëtar nuk pati mundësinë efektive të mblidhej dhe në të vërtetë qeveria e Ismail Qemalit në bazë të pushtetit që i ishte deleguar nga kuvendi përqëndroi në duart e saj të gjithë pushtetin shtetëror, duke zhvilluar një veprimtari administrative ashtu dhe legjislative. Pavarësisht se kjo veprimtari ka qenë më e kufizuar për shkak të rrethanave të luftës ballkanike, janë pikërisht këto rrethana të jarzakonshme që shpjegojnë përse Ismail Qemali nuk qe në gjendie të zbatonte plotësisht parimet e veprimit konstitucional duke mos ja njohur pleqësisë të drejtën e votës deliberative siç e kërkon parimi konstitucional dhe duke ia kufizuar këtë të drejtë vetëm me votën konsultative. Kështu Shqipëria që nga fundi i vitit 1912 i kishte elementët e një organizimi shtetëror të pavarur siç janë qenia e një popullsie të caktuar në një territor të caktuar dhe e një pushteti publik që e drejton atë.
Ismail Qemali për të vënë shtetin e ri shqiptar mbi baza të organizuara së bashku me qeverinë morën masat për ngritjen e strukturave organizative si ngritjen e administratës shtetërore, organizimin e gjykatave, xhandarmërisë, policisë etj.

*Shqipëria të ndahet në tre kantone*

Idetë për mënyrën e organizimit të vendit ai i kishte shfaqur para shpalljes së pavarësisë. Në atë kohë duke parashikuar vështirësitë që do të ndesheshin në organizimin e një pushteti të përqëndruar, ai kishte shprehur mendimin për ndarjen e Shqipërisë në kantone, simbas shëmbullit të Zvicrës. Por në këtë çështje ai shfaqi një pikëpamje jo të drejtë e cila rridhte nga fakti se ai duke jetuar për dhjetra vjet larg Shqipërisë nuk e njihte mirë vendin dhe i dha rëndësi të madhe peshës që ushtronin në jetën e brendshme të popullit shqiptar dallimet e tij krahinore dhe fetare. Në këtë mes duket se ndikoi dhe ekzistenca e autonomive lokale të disa krahinave që kishin ekzistuar, dhe të cilat Perandoria Osmane nuk kishte mundur t’i asgjësonte.
Këto autonomi ai mendonte se mund të shfrytëzoheshin në të mirë të shtetit modern. Këtë ide e ruajti dhe pas shpalljes së pavarësisë dhe u përpoq ta pasqyronte dhe në hartimin e Kanunit të Përtashëm të administratës civile të shtetit shqiptar. Sipas Ismail Qemalit Shqipëria do të ndahej në tre kantone me kryeqytete Shkodrën, Durrësin, Vlorën, të cilët do të kishin për qeveritarë respektivisht Preng Bibë Dodën, Esat Pashë Toptanin e Ismail Qemalin. Idenë kantonale të tij, ai e përforcoi sidomos në fjalimin që mbajti në mitingun popullor të Vlorës më 21 tetor 1913 ku theksoi se çdo krahinë(kanton) duhej të qëverisej sipas veçorive të saj. “Nga kjo- theksonte ai,- del që labi do të jetë lab, gega gegë dhe toska toskë dhe sejcili do të punojë vetëm për Labërinë për Gegërinë dhe Toskërinë, por të gjithë me ideale shqiptare do të punojnë si shqiptar dhe do të vriten si shqiptarë për Shqipërinë duke marrë fuqinë prej përparimit të vendit të vet”.
*
Jo ndarjes së Shqipërisë në kantone*

Por veçoritë krahinore që jepte Ismail Qemali nuk përbënin arsye për ndarje në kantone. Në donjë vend perëndimor kishte një farë autonomie administrative lokale, por kjo s’kishte të bënte me kantonet në Zvicër që ishin ndarë sipas veçorive gjuhësore, fetare, lokale. Dihet se Shqipëria në kufijt e vitit 1913 në shumicën e saj dërrmuese përbëhëj nga popullsi e thjeshtë shqiptare. Pra një sistem i tillë i zbatuar në një shtet me përbërje heterogjene kombëtare siç qe Zvicra nuk mund të zbatohej në një shtet të tillë me homogjenitet etnik siç ishte Shqipëria. Një rrethanë e tillë nuk ka qenë e paditur për Ismail Qemalin. Propozimi i bërë prej tij për ndarjen e Shqipërisë në kantone në këtë kohë nuk përputhej me detyrën që i dilte shtetit shqiptar për forcimin e administratës dhe centralizimit të saj.
Kjo nuk ishte rruga për ruajtjen e “unitetit” kombëtar të Shqipërisë dhe të pavarësisë së tij. Siç tregoi koha qysh atëhere, pavarësia e Shqipërisë mund të sigurohej vetëm në luftë me separatizmin, që kishin mbjellë klikat feudale të përkrahura nga fuqitë dhe shtetet fqinje. Zhdukja e pushteteve separatiste dhe vendosja e një drejtimi të centralizuar qe e vetmja rrugë për përparimin ekonomik shoqëror e politik të Shqipërisë. Interesat kombëtare kërkonin që ajo të mbetej një dhe e pandarë dhe nga pikëpamja administrative. Është kjo arsyeja që ideja e tij nuk u pranua nga shumë antarë të qeverisë, midis të cilëve edhe nga atdhetarë të shquar, madje edhe nga bashkëpunëtorët e tij të afërt si Luigj Gurakuqi, Petro Poga, Pandeli Cale etj. Ata kundërshtuan ndarjen e vendit në kantone duke e cilësuar atë si një “masë të dëmshme për bashkimin e për rrojtjen e kombit tonë”. Ata theksonin me të drejtë se që të forcohej kombi duhej të mos thellohej ndarja midis krahinave përkundrazi këto duhej të lidheshin ngushtë me njëra tjetrën dhe të administroheshin nga një qendër e vetme. Kritikat e bëra në këtë çështje Ismail Qemali i mori parasysh dhe aq më tepër tregoi, se ai nuk ishte shumë i bindur në epërsinë e organizimit kantonal për kushtet e vendit. Si rrjedhim ideja e tij kantonale nuk u përfshi në “Kanunin e Përtashëm” dhe nuk u pasqyrua në ligjet që qeveria e Vlorës filloi të shpallte dhe të zbatonte.
*
“Kanuni i Përtashëm” dhe ligjet e reja*

Pas diskutimesh të shumta që u bënë për drejtimet që do të merrte organizimi i administratës rëndësi të veçantë pati shpallja nga ana e Qeverisë së Përkohëshme në nëntor të 1913 –ës e “Kanunit të Përtashëm”, të cilin e përmendëm më lart, ligjit që përcaktonte ndarjen e re administrative të vendit. Kanuni do të rregullonte me hollësi ndarjen administrative dhe kompetencat e organeve lokale. Ky përcaktonte një akt normativ të mbështetur në parimin e centralizimit administrativ të vendit sipas modelit të shteteve europiane. Në themel të tij u vu parimi i krijimit të një administrate qendrore. Sipas kanunit Shqipëria u nda në prefektura që përfaqësonin njësinë më të lartë lokale dhe këto nga ana e tyre në nënprefektura dhe krahina. Nga normat që përmbante kanuni dilte se në Shqipëri pushteti do të përqëndrohej në duart e Qeverisë së Vlorës.
Ligjet që nxorri qeveria për organizimin e hallkave të administratës lokale përbënin një hap të rëndësishëm mbasi ato ndryshonin nga administrata perandorake turke, për faktin se i dhanë shtetit shqiptar në një farë shkalle fizionominë e një shteti modern nga forma dhe nga përmbajtja me një administratë të përqëndruar përparimtare.Të tilla ligje që dallonin nga legjislacioni i mëparshëm qenë p.sh. përjashtimi i ndërhyrjes së organeve shtetërore në punët e drejtësisë, apo ndarja në një farë mase e institucioneve shtetërore nga ato fetare. Gjithashtu nxorrën akte të reja si në mënyrën e ndarjes së trashëgimisë etj.
Pavarësisht se ligji mbi ndarjen administrative territoriale nuk u zbatua plotësisht, se Qeveria e Vlorës qëndroi në fuqi vetëm dy muaj pas miratimit të tij, ai përbënte një përpjekje serioze për të ngritur një administratë lokale të mbështetur në kritere relativisht demokratike përderisa parashikohej funksionimi i organeve të zgjedhura sado me kompetenca të kufizuara. Kësaj përpiekje të kryetarit dhe qeverisë së tij për t’i dhënë vendit struktura të përshtatshme dhe moderne u duhen shtuar dhe masat e tjera si caktimi i gjuhës shqipe si gjuhë zyrtare, hapja e shkollave etj. Si përfundim mund të themi se kontributi që dha Ismail Qemali dhe qeveria në miratimin e akteve të rëndësishme të kanunit për organizimin e aparatit shtetëror qendror dhe organizimin e organeve të administratës lokale ndihmuan në plotësimin e fizionomisë së plotë të shtetit shqiptar të organizuar dhe të pavaur si në qendër ashtu dhe në bazë. Ai dhe qeveria e tij hodhën baza të reja të administratës lokale në vend.

----------


## Albo

*Kjo është një pjesë e Pemës Gjenealogjike së Familjes Vlora*

Kjo është botuar e plotë nga Eqrem bej Vlora, në "Kujtime, Vëllimi i dytë 1912-1925", faqe 319-326, Tiranë, 2001. E hartuar kryesisht mbi bazën e kujtimeve, siç përmendet edhe në punimin në fjalë, sigurisht ajo paraqitet edhe me të meta edhe pse jo aq të rëndësishme. Shumë fakte që ai përmend në komentet e shkurtra për anëtarët e kësaj familje, shpesh herë i kam dëgjuar edhe nga im atë, Ismail Vlora. Në tregimet e tij mbi familjen zinin më shumë vend ato për Ismail Qemalin, për djemtë e tij, etj., por edhe ngjarje të tilla si vrasja e Ismail bej Vlorës më 1829 dhe trimëria që tregoi Gjonleka për t'i marrë hakun.

Pra, duke qenë se për degën e Ismail Qemalit, mendoj se të dhënat e mia janë më të sakta, bazuar në të gjitha rastet mbi bazën e dokumenteve: certifikata personale, gazeta kohore, letërkëmbime, punime të autorëve të ndryshëm, njëkohësisht edhe mbi bazën e një Akti-trashëgimie, mendova që këtë degë ta paraqes më vete, duke ndjekur po të njëjtin stil që ka përdorur edhe Eqrem beu për evidentimin e pinjojve të kësaj familje, duke shtuar këtu edhe emrat e fëmijëve të vajzave të Ismail Qemalit (për të dhënë një informacion më të gjerë), por pa u shënuar një numër rendor, për faktin se ata nuk i përkasin në vijë mashkullore kësaj familje.

*1. Ismail Qemal bej Vlora*. 

(Vlorë 24 janar 1844-Perugia(Itali) 24 janar 1919).

Fëmijët: Nga Nr.2 deri Nr.10.

*2. Mahmud bej Vlora*, (1871-1920)

Që në moshë të re ishte nëpunës i lartë në Ministrinë e Drejtësisë turke. U internua disa herë për "veprimtari antishtetërore". U lirua nga internimi pas fitores së Revolucionit të Xhonturqve. Më pas u vendos në Nicë të Francës, ku u martua me shtetasen franceze Alice Escoffier, me të cilën pati tre fëmijë. Vdiq në Vlorë më 1920.

Fëmijë:

a-.Aleksandër Galip Vlora,(1914-2001)

Pas vdekjes së të atit u largua nga Shqipëria. Pasi përfundoi studimet në Bari(Itali), u vendos përfundimisht në këtë qytet, ku punoi si profesor gjeografie në Universitet. Martuar me shtetasen italiane Fattizza Vita Maria.

Dy fëmijë:

= Nedim Vlora, (1943)

Profesor gjeografie në Universitetin e Barit. Një djalë: Aleksandër Vlora, lindur në Bari(Itali), më 1967

=Vitoria Vlora,

b-Suzan Vlora,(1915-1988)

c-Blanche Vlora,(1917)

*3. Tahir bej Vlora*, (1875-1932)

Kreu shkollën e Marinës dhe ishte Anëtar i Këshillit të Shtetit në Perandorinë Turke. Pas arratisjes së Ismail Qemalit nga Turqia(1900), u internua në Tripoli, deri në fitoren e Xhonturqve. Më 1919 u vendos përfundimisht në Shqipëri. Vitet e fundit të jetës, duke qenë kundërshtar i Monarkisë zogiste, i kaloi në Francë ku, më 10.06.1932, u gjet i vrarë në banesën e tij. Shtypi shqiptar i asaj kohe, pa komente, ka shkruar se kishte vrarë veten. Eshtrat e tij ndodhen në varrezat franceze "Thaise" ku, më vonë, u varros edhe Ahmet Zogu.

Nuk u martua. Pa fëmijë.

*4. Myvedet h. Vlora*, (1873-1952) -vajzë

U martua me kolonelin Vehap bej, djalë i ushtarakut të njohur turk Serdar Ekrem Abdulkerim Nadir pasha, me të cilin pati tre fëmijë:

a-Mustafa Reshid. Ka vdekur para viteve 1940.

b-Belkis. Martuar me ushtarakun Halit bej Zarshati, me të cilin pati një vajzë, Nermin V.Falaschi. Ka vdekur më 1979, në Bogota (Kolombi).

c-Hatice Sara. Martuar me kap.Selahedin Blloshmi, i cili kishte mbaruar studimet në Akademinë Ushtarake franceze të Sent Sirit. Pas vdekjes së tij u martua me një oficer anglez, i cili ishte në Shqipëri në misionin anglo-amerikan, gjatë Luftës së Dytë Botërore. Bashkë me të u largua në Angli, duke i shpëtuar kështu një persekutimi politik, pasi pas largimit të saj, Sigurimi i Shtetit Shqiptar e konsideroj si "agjente".

Ka vdekur para viteve 1990, në Londër (Angli).

*5. Alije h. Vlora* ,(xxxx-1954) -vajzë

U martua me konsullin turk Mehmet Koxhameni, i biri i Subhi Pashait, ish-Ministër i njohur i Financave në Perandorinë Turke.

Kishte tre vajza:

a-Rana. Ka vdekur në moshë të re, para viteve 1930.

b-Samije. Martuar, për herë të parë me një shtetas gjerman, me të cilin pati dy fëmijë. Më vonë u martua me gjeneral Mirdashin(austriak), pushkatuar me 17 intelektualët e dënuar në Gjyqi Special(1945). Më pas mundi të largohej në Gjermani, tek fëmijët, ku vdiq rreth vitit 1984.

c-Mihrie. Martuar me diplomatin e shquar Xhemal Frashëri, nga familja patriotike e vëllezërve Frashëri, i cili u dënua rëndë nga regjimi komunist, dënim që e vuajti në burgun famëkeq të Burrelit. Ka vdekur në Tiranë, rreth vitit 1984.
*
6. Ylvije h. Vlora*, (xxxx-1934) -vajzë

U martua me gjeneralin e shquar turk Ahmet Hamdi Zarshati, i cili kishte kryer Akademinë Ushtarake gjermane në Potsdam. Kishte tre fëmijë:

a-Sinan. Ka vdekur në Tiranë, në vitin 1965.

b-Adnan. Ka vdekur në Tiranë, në vitin 1996.

c-Suzana. Ka vdekur në Tiranë, në vitin 1981.

*7. Et'hem bej Vlora* ,(1885-1937)

Që nga viti 1900 e shoqëroi të atin kudo. Zhvilloi një aktivitet të gjerë si gjatë Shpalljes së Pavarësisë ashtu edhe më pas. Së bashku me të vëllanë, Qazim, mori pjesë në Delegacionin e kryesuar nga Ismail Qemali në Konferencën e Ambasadorëve në Londër, më 1913. Më 1919, pas vdekjes së Ismail Qemalit, u zgjodh, midis emrave të dëgjuar si Hasan Prishtina, Aqif Pashë Elbasani, Mithat Frashëri, Pandeli Cale, etj, përfaqësues i shqiptarëve të Amerikës, në Konferencën e Paqes, në Paris, më 1919. Vdiq më 7 maj 1937, në Tiranë. U martua me Ismte Ohri (Toptani), me të cilën nuk pati fëmijë.
*
8. Xhevdet bej Vlora* ,(1888-1910)

Vdiq i ri, nga turbekulozi. Nuk u martua. Pa fëmijë.

*9. Qazim bej Vlora*, (1893-1953)

I qëndroi gjithmonë pranë të atit. Gjatë viteve 1910-1912 zhvilloi një aktivitet të gjerë për furnizimin e kryengritësve shqiptarë me armë. Më 1913 shoqëroi të atin në Londër, në Konferencën e Paqes. U martua me Behije Ohri. Pa fëmijë.
*
10. Qamil bej Vlora*, (1895-1950)

Dy djem:

a-Ismail Vlora, (1920-1990)

Pesë fëmijë:.

= Kleoniqi Vlora,

Lindur në Tiranë, më 1959. Martuar me Bujar Jaupllari (Sevrani). Vendosur në Firenze (Itali) prej 1990.

= Ariana Vlora, Lindur në Tiranë, më 1961. Martuar me Valdet Shkurti. Jetojnë në Tiranë (Shqipëri).

= Qamil Vlora, Lindur në Tiranë, më 1964. Martuar me Ornela Pema, vajzë e Hasan Pemës. Larguar nga Shqipëria më 1990. Jetojnë në Barzano(LC), Itali. Dy djem:

...Igli Vlora, lindur në Lecco (Itali), më 22.11.1992.

...Braian Vlora, lindur në Lecco (Itali), më 8.04.1994.

=Elvinda Vlora,

Lindur në Tiranë, më 1965. Martuar me Henrik Krasenski. Larguar nga Shqipëria më 1998. Jetojnë në Modena (Itali).

=Darling Vlora,(autori) Një djalë: Iv (Ismail Vlora),lindur në Tiranë më 14.09.1997.

.b-Xhevdet Vlora, (1922-1993)Dy fëmijë:

= Ada Vlora, lindur në Tiranë, më 1965. Jeton në Bologna (Itali).

= Qemal Vlora, lindur në Tiranë, më 1966. Jeton në Tiranë.


Nipërit e Ismail Bej Vlorës
*
Ismail Vlora dhe Xhevdet Vlora, poliglotë që punuan për bukën e gojës*

Ismail Vlora lindi më 26.07.1920, në Vlorë. Mësimet fillore i mori në Tiranë, më pas, pas largimit në Francë, përfundoi ato të mesme në Paris. Pas kthimit në Shqipëri përkrahu lëvizjet studentore kundër pushtuesve italo-gjermanë, por shpejt u distancua pasi nuk u la të vepronte në zonën e Vlorës. "Krerët e lartë komunistë nuk pranuan që Ismaili të shkonte në Vlorë, -kujton gruaja e tij, Esma Hurshiti, -duke parë popullaritetin e madh që kishte familja e tij në atë qytet, gjë e cila do linte në hije parinë e komunistëve"(38). Më pas largohet në Vjenë (Austri), ku përfundon vitin e parë për mjekësi. Pak para "çlirimit" u kthye për t'u takuar me familjen dhe s'mundi të largohej më.

Edhe pse kishte një kulturë të gjerë perëndimore dhe zotëronte mirë gjuhët frëngjisht, serbo-kroatisht dhe italisht, ai u luftua familjarisht gjithë jetën, duke punuar nëpër punët më të rënda, për të siguruar bukën e gojës së familjes. Të pesë fëmijëve të tij iu mbyllën dyert e shkollave dhe, ndërsa flitej e shkruhej për "Heroin e Popullit", që pas 5-shekujsh robërie Shpalli Pavarësinë, familjes së tij, atyre që në nderin e çdo pushtetari, duhet të përfaqësonin Heroin e Pavarësisë të paktën në ceremonitë e 28 nëntorit në Vlorë, "me vendim të një komisioni për kontrollin e regjistrave" iu mohohej edhe mbiemri duke iu ndryshuar nga "Vlora" në "Ismaili". Ismail Vlora vdiq në Tiranë, më 29.12.1990. Sot fëmijët e tij janë "emigrantë ekonomikë"(!) nëpër Evropë.

Xhevdet Vlora lindi më 1922. Pësoi fatin e të vëllait. Nuk pranoi të bashkëpunonte me regjimin komunist, duke i qëndruar presioneve të shumta për t'u bërë vegël e tyre. Si kompensim punoi për vite të tëra në fshatrat e thella të Konispolit, si arsimtar në shkollën fillore(!). Vitet e fundit, duke qenë njohës shumë i mirë i gjuhës franceze, mundi të punojë si përkthyes në Ndërmarrjen e Tregtisë së Jashtme. Vdiq në Tiranë, më 1993.


Kush është autori

*Darling Ismail Vlora*

Lindur në Tiranë më 09.04.1967. Mbaroi studimet e mesme në gjimnazin "Petro Nini Luarasi", të kryeqytetit. Në vitet 1990-91 mori pjesë aktive në manifestimet e popullit të Tiranës kundër diktaturës komuniste. Nga viti 1992-98 punoi në Drejtorinë e ish-të Përndjekurve Politikë, pranë Ministrisë së Punës dhe Emigracionit, si Shef i Sektorit të Informatizimit të të dhënave. Frekuentoi me korrespondencë, Fakultetin e Drejtësisë. Larguar nga Shqipëria më 1998, si emigrant ekonomik. Jeton në Sirtori(LC), Itali, me të shoqen Evis Golja dhe djalin Iv.

_
Shekulli
26 nëntor 2007_

*
Foto e vitit 1908 kur Ismail Qemal Vlora ishte në Napoli.*

_Nga e majta në të djathtë. Lartë: Ymer Radhima, Qazim Koculi, Xhafer Xhuveli, Sadik Shyti, Qazim Kokoshi, Ahmet Dyrmishi.

Në mes: Hamza Isai, Yzeir Muço, Qamil Vlora (me bluzë të bardhë), Tahir Vlora, Qazim Vlora, Mahmut Vlora, Nazif Hadëri.

Ulur: Alem Tragjasi, Namik Delvina, Ismail Qemal Vlora, Et'hem Vlora._

----------


## Albo

*Qamil Vlora, përndjekja pasi refuzoi ofertën e Mehmet Shehut
*
_Pas arrestimit shtrohet në Sanatorium dhe vdes në mjerim në moshën 55-vjeçare_

Menjëherë pas "çlirimit", pushtetarët komunistë u përpoqën të gjenin mbështetjen e asaj pjese të klasës intelektuale e cila nuk kishte bashkëpunuar (sipas tyre)me pushtuesit, kjo sepse ndihmonte në forcimin e pozitave të tyre, por edhe pse ata kishin nevojë për njerëzit e përgatitur të kësaj shtrese. Njëkohësisht, në rast se arrinin të bënin për vete një pjesë të tyre, indirekt pakësonin kundërshtarët dhe krijonin opinionin tek populli se ata s'kishin asgjë kundër intelektualëve dhe patriotëve, përkundrazi, por vetëm kundrejt individëve që kishin bashkëpunuar me pushtuesit. Në fakt historia vërtetoi se ishin fare të pakët ata patriotë që u gënjyen prej tyre. Fatkeqësisht edhe ata pësuan persekutime të egra gjatë periudhës diktatoriale, duke u dënuar me akuza nga më të ndryshmet si "armiq të popullit", duke u internuar, burgosur e ekzekutuar.

Ndër veprimet e para që bënë pushtetarët e rinj ishte edhe "afrimi" i familjeve që ndihmuan luftën, por njëkohësisht edhe i familjeve të patriotëve të periudhës së pavarësisë, periudhë e cila, në atë kohë ishte e kaluar e afërt. Familjes së Ismail Qemalit iu lidh një pension patriotik, edhe pse qesharak, dhe Qamil Vlora, njëri nga dy djemtë e Ismail Qemalit, mbetur akoma gjallë u thirr personalisht nga Mehmet Shehu për "të biseduar dhe për të shkëmbyer mendime lidhur me gjendjen e vendit". Im atë na tregonte se Mehmeti e kishte pritur me shumë respekt të atin, Qamilin, dhe pasi kishin folur, duke shkëmbyer mendime mbi rrugëdaljet nga gjendja e vështirë e pas-luftës, i kishte ofruar edhe poste të rëndësishme, deri përfaqësues të shtetit të ri në ndonjë nga vendet e Evropës Lindore, por me disa "kushte". E para ishte që të prishej fejesa e djalit të tij, Ismail, me vajzën e Mehmet Hurshitit dhe mbesë e Javer Hurshitit, babë e birë, në atë kohë të arrestuar, nga ku i pari do dënohej me 15 vjet burg, që do i kalonte në famëkeqin e Burrelit, ndërsa i dyti do dënohej me pushkatim në Gjyqin Special, i cili u ndërpreu jetën 17 patriotëve shqiptarë, ndër të cilët edhe Bahri Omari, i shoqi i motrës së Enver Hoxhës. "Babai refuzoi me finesë, - tregonte im atë, -duke i kërkuar të mendohej, por ndërsa largohej e kishte "këshilluar" Mehmetin për të mos vazhduar më tej vëlla-vrasjet, pasi deri në atë kohë ishte derdhur shumë gjak shqiptari". Ndoshta ky ishte i vetmi takim me Kryeministrin e ardhshëm shqiptar. Sigurisht ky takim "i dështuar" nuk do kalonte pa pasoja. Pak kohë më pas, më 10 dhjetor 1947, Qamil Vlora arrestohet nën akuzën: "armë mbajtje pa leje" dhe dënohet me dy vjet heqje lirie. Vetëm 4 muaj pas arrestimit sëmuret rëndë nga turbekulozi (prill 1948) dhe pas dy vjet kurimi në Aneksin e Sanatoriumit-Tiranë, vdes në mjerim të plotë. Vuajtjes së sëmundjes i shtohej së tepërmi edhe ajo morale, kur shikonte familjen e tij të denigrohej dhe të luftohej nga regjimi komunist, duke vuajtur për bukën e gojës. Nga Sanatoriumi, ku ndodhej i shtruar, ai pati një korrespondencë të rregullt me të dy djemtë e tij që, fatkeqësisht, nuk iu ndodhën pranë gjatë kohës së sëmundjes: djali i madh, Ismaili, kryente shërbimin ushtarak në Korçë; ndërsa i dyti, Xhevdeti, punonte si mësues në shkollë fillore, në Konispol.

Qamil Vlora vdiq më 15 dhjetor 1950, në moshën fare të re 55-vjeçare. Trupi i tij u shoqërua për në banesën e fundit nga një rreth fare i ngushtë familjar. Shumë nga miqtë dhe të afërmit e tij ishin burgosur, ekzekutuar apo arratisur, për t'i shpëtuar përndjekjes së egër komuniste. Lidhur me vdekjen e tij nëna ime, Esma Hurshiti, kujton: "Në atë kohë që vdiq Qamili burri im, Ismaili, sapo ishte liruar nga ushtria. Gjendja ekonomike e familjes sonë ishte keqësuar mjaft për shkak se shteti na shihte si kundërshtarë politikë të tyre dhe na sulmonte në mënyra të kamufluara me të butë, pasi donte të ruante edhe figurën e Ismail Qemalit. Por, edhe pse mundohej që ta ruante këtë etiketë, qëndrimi i shtetit komunist ndaj familjes sonë dukej hapur. Kështu, në varrimin e Qamilit, nuk pati guxim që të vinte asnjeri, dhe e kemi varrosur ne të familjes, unë, burri im Ismaili dhe vëllai i tij Xhevdet, dhe nëna e tyre së bashku me dy komshinj që na ndihmuan."(37)

Darling Ismail Vlora_

Shenim: Fotoja me poshte eshte e autorit, pasardhes i Ismail Bej Vlores._

----------


## Albo

*Pinjollët e përndjekur të Ismail Qemalit*

Unë gjithashtu di

Pak ditë para kremtimit të 95-vjetorit të ngritjes së flamurit në Vlorë, që shënoi edhe shpalljen e pavarësisë, njëri prej pinjollëve të familjes së plakut të urtë të Vlorës, solli në adresën e "Kontakt", një studim të detajuar. Jo për kontributin e familjes Vlora, për të cilin di i madh e i vogël, por për anën e errët: si u përndoq kjo familje nga rregjimet e shekullit të kaluar. Darling Vlora, është njëri prej të afërmve të Ismail Qemalit, që sjell për lexuesit e "Shekulli"-t, historitë tragjike që përjetuan pasardhësit e Ismail Bej Vlorës.

Më 28 nëntor, këtë ditë të shënuar të historisë sonë, kujtimi i mbarë shqiptarëve shkon në atë ditë kur Ismail Qemali, rrethuar nga një grup patriotësh dhe mbështetur nga mbarë populli, sfiduan kohën dhe armiqtë shekullorë të vendit për të Shpallur Pavarësinë e Shqipërisë, kombit më të lashtë të Ballkanit. Janë të paktë ata shqiptarë që nuk njohin veprën e madhe të Ismail Qemalit por, fatkeqësisht, janë fare të paktë ata që njohin vuajtjet që kaloi familja e tij, djemtë dhe nipërit, gjatë periudhës së egër komuniste. Ana tragjike e historisë së njërës prej familjeve shqiptare, që luajti një rol të rëndësishëm në vendin tonë, nga gjiri i së cilës dolën personalitete të shumtë që i dhanë nder e lavdi kombit, që nga Ghazi Sinan Pasha (The Great) e deri tek Heroi i Pavarësisë, Ismail Qemal bej Vlora. Është një histori e mohuar, e denigruar; një luftë e egër dhe e paturpshme klasore ndaj pinjollëve të saj, ndaj djemve dhe nipërve të Atij që, nga mbarë shqiptarët, quhej Ati i Kombit.

*Qamil Ismail bej Vlora*

Qamil Vlora (1895-1950) ishte i vetmi, nga gjashtë djemtë e Ismail Qemalit, që jetoi në Shqipëri edhe gjatë periudhës komuniste. Ishte i vetmi nga djemtë e tij që njëkohësisht u përndoq nga Mbreti Zog, duke u detyruar të emigronte për 8 vjet, dhe u dënua nga regjimi komunist me burgim, për të vetmin faj se donte të jetonte i lirë, pa u përzier me vijën politike komuniste. Sigurisht ai do kishte provuar të njëjtin fat nga çdo lloj regjimi diktatorial që do ishte instaluar në vendin tonë, pasi të tillë regjime kanë nevojë për instrumente që t'i përdorin në dobi të tyre, por që Qamil Vlora, i brumosur me patriotizëm dhe atdhedashuri, nuk mund të bëhej kurrsesi vegël në duart e një qeverie apo individi të veçantë, dhe historia e tij e hidhur vërtetoi këtë fakt.

Më 1900 Ismail Qemali u arratis nga Stambolli vetëm me tre nga gjashtë djemtë e tij. Qamili 5-vjeçar qëndroi pranë nënës në Turqi, së bashku me dy vëllezërit e mëdhenj, Mahmud dhe Tahir, të cilët, në atë periudhë ishin nëpunës në administratën e Perandorisë, si edhe tre motrat e martuara, Mevedet, Alije, Ylvie. Fëmijëria në kryeqytetin turk hodhi bazat e një kulture të gjerë që ai përfitoi gjatë jetës së tij. Gjatë atyre viteve frekuentoi të famshmin "Robert Kolezh", një shkollë prestigjioze franceze. Përgatitja kulturore e intelektualëve të Perandorisë Osmane ishte vërtetë e veçantë, në krahasim me vendet e tjera, qofshin këto edhe të Evropës Perëndimore. Ata, pjesë përbërëse të përgatitjes së tyre kishin gjuhën arabishte dhe persishte, ndërsa për të njohur gjuhët evropiane përdornin si bazë gjuhën latine. Kështu, Qamil Vlora, në vitet e fëmijërisë që kaloi në kryeqytetin e Perandorisë, përveç kulturës së përgjithshme, pati fatin të njihte mirë disa gjuhë të huaja. E ëma e tij, Kleoniqi, ishte me origjinë greke kështu, përveç gjuhës së prindërve: shqip dhe greqisht ai mësoi fare mirë arabisht, persisht, latinisht dhe frëngjishten. Më vonë, gjatë transferimeve të shumta nëpër kryeqytetet e Evropës do njihte edhe gjuhë të tjera si gjermanisht, serbo-kroatisht, italisht, spanjisht etj.

***

Edhe pas kthimit të Ismail Qemalit në Turqi, më 1908, ai vazhdoi të qëndrojë në Stamboll. Më pas, pas largimit përfundimtar të familjes nga Turqia, në nëntor 1912, frekuentoi qytetet më të zhvilluara të Evropës, ku përfundoi edhe studimet. Vdekja e Ismail Qemalit, i cili ndodhej i ftuar nga qeveria italiane në Perugia, e gjeti në Barcelonë nga ku u largua menjëherë për të shoqëruar trupin e të atit, së bashku me dy vëllezërit e tjerë: Et'hem dhe Qazim, për në Vlorë, në shkurt 1919.

Qëndroi në Vlorë duke përkrahur lëvizjet patriotike të atyre viteve, siç ishin edhe ato kundrejt pushtuesve italianë që u kurorëzuan me të famshmen Lufta e Vlorës. Po atë vit që u kthye në Shqipëri u martua me Ylvije Dyrmishin, vajzë e patriotit Ahmet aga Dyrmishi, pjesëmarrës në Luftën e Vlorës dhe një nga trimat besnikë të Ismail Qemalit, me të cilën pati dy djem: Ismail dhe Xhevdet.

Në ato vite të para të konsolidimit të shtetit të ri shqiptar Qamil Vlorën e gjejmë të emëruar në funksionin e lartë të Sekretarit të Përgjithshëm të Ministrisë së Punëve të Jashtme duke qenë njëkohësisht edhe zëvendësdrejtor administrativ dhe konsullor. Gjatë qëndrimit në këtë post u nderua nga Presidenti i Republikës Franceze, Gaston Doumergue, më 13.11.1926, me urdhrin "Chavalier de la Legion d'Honneur" dhe, 2 vjet më vonë, në shkurt 1928, me propozim të Ministrisë së Jashtme u dekorua nga Presidenti i Republikës Shqiptare, Ahmet Zogu, "Kavalier i Urdhrit të Skënderbeut". Në shkresën përcjellëse të kësaj dekorate, e cila mban datën 2 shkurt 1928, lexojmë: "Zotni Sekretar i I-ë, Tue kenë se Zotnija e Juej jeni shque për shërbimin plot zell e vullndet të mirë që deri tash keni krye në rastin e ceremonivet që janë ba, kjo Ministri Ju patë propozue pranë Ekselencës së Tij Kryetarit të Republikës për akordimin e nji dekorateje. Ekselenca e Tij e pranojë ket propozimin t'onë, e këtu të bashkangjitun, po Ju sjellë dekretin bashkë me dekoratën: Kavalier i Urdhnit të Skënderbeut, me lutje që të më njoftoni marrjen e tyne. Pritni, Zotni Sekretar i I-ë, bashkë me përgëzimet edhe të falat e mija të posaçme Zav.Ministri i P.të Jashtme(firma)".

Megjithatë, pikëpamjet e tij, edhe pse ai nuk bëri pjesë asnjëherë në ndonjë parti politike, ishin të kundërta me ato të regjimit në fuqi, pas krijimit të Mbretërisë Shqiptare. Edhe pse nuk u vërtetua saktësisht, ai u akuzua të bënte pjesë në "Organizatën e Fshehtë të Vlorës", një "komplot" i cili u "zbulua" në gusht të vitit 1932. Im atë, Ismaili, fliste shpesh për largimin e tyre nga Shqipëria, pikërisht atë gusht të vitit 1932: "Në darkë erdhi tek ne xhaxha Qazimi dhe u mbyllën me babanë në dhomën e tij. Diskutuan gjatë. Pas largimit të xhaxhait babai na tha të përgatiteshim, pasi do niseshim për disa ditë në Vlorë. Të nesërmen u nisëm herët në mëngjes... Në Vlorë morëm një traget i cili, gjatë udhëtimit për në Jugosllavi, do ndalonte edhe në Durrës. Babai, edhe pse neve nuk na kishte thënë gjë, dukej i shqetësuar. Kur trageti ndaloi në Durrës ai i vuri shpatullat derës së kabinës duke mbajtur në dorë një revolver. Me sa morëm vesh më vonë ai kishte frikë se mos Qeveria ishte vënë në dijeni të largimit të tij dhe në Durrës mund ta arrestonin. Por për fatin tonë nuk ndodhi asnjë incident. Pas ndalimit të shkurtër në Durrës vazhduam udhëtimin dhe ndaluam në Jugosllavi, ku babai kërkoi strehim të përkohshëm, nga ku më vonë, pas pranimit të kërkesës që ai i drejtoi Qeverisë franceze, u larguam për Francë...". Qëndrimi i familjes Vlora në Jugosllavi (Beograd) ishte vërtet i shkurtër. Për këtë na ndihmon një letër që mban firmën e mikut të tij francez, Justin Godart, i cili vetëm tre ditë pasi kishte marrë njoftim nga Qamili, i përgjigjet kërkesës së tij në një letër, dërguar nga Parisi më 19 shtator 1932, ku lexojmë:

_"I dashur Zotëri,

Mora letrën Tuaj të datës 16 të këtij muaji dhe po ndërhyj menjëherë pranë z.Herriot për t'Ju akorduar autorizimin që të vini në Francë.

Pranoni, i dashur Zotëri, shprehjen e konsideratës sime më të lartë.

Justin Godart

Zotërisë Kiamil VLORA

Hotel Central

Zemnun-Belgrade"._

Qëndrimi i tyre në Paris vazhdoi deri në vitin 1936. Në këtë periudhë Qeveria franceze filloi të largojë një pjesë të mirë të emigrantëve politikë shqiptarë të atjeshëm. Me gjithë mbështetjen e J.Godart, i cili ndërhyri pranë Ministrit të Brendshëm, kërkesat e tij të shumta për të qëndruar në Francë nuk u aprovuan. Kështu, së bashku me familjen, kthehet sërish në Jugosllavi, ku qëndruan deri në fillim të vitit 1940. Edhe gjatë kësaj periudhe ai nuk i ndërpreu kërkesat e tij për t'u rikthyer në Francë, mirëpo në ato vite qeveria franceze ishte e zënë me problemin e Luftës dhe fatkeqësisht kërkesat e tij mbetën pa u aprovuar.

Pushtimi i Shqipërisë nga Italia, prill 1939, e gjeti në Jugosllavi, shtet që nuk i ofronte asnjë të ardhme si atij, ashtu edhe familjes. Kështu, duke qenë se edhe akuza e tij si "komplotist" binte poshtë, pas largimit të Mbretit nga Shqipëria, pas 8 vitesh emigrimi politik Qamil Vlora, familjarisht, kthehet sërish në Atdhe, duke punuar si këshilltar shteti, pa u përzier në asnjë parti politike të kohës. Në këtë detyrë qëndroi deri në nëntor 1944, vit kur vendi u çlirua nga pushtuesit gjerman, duke u uzurpuar nga një tjetër "pushtues", ai komunist. Edhe pse ai ishte i qartë për rolin që do luanin komunistët në vendin tonë, ndoshta se kish menduar kurrë shkallën e terrorit që ata do ushtronin për konsolidimin e pushtetit të tyre diktatorial që, për fatin e keq të popullit tonë, do duronte për gati 50 vjet.

Darling Vlora


_Shënim: Ne foton me poshte do te shihni Ismail Bej Vloren me 6 djemte e tij, foto e vitit 1896_

----------


## Darius

Nedim Vlora: *Si me kercenonte me vdekje Nexhmija dhe Sigurimi i Shtetit ne vitet 90*

Interviste me Prof. dr. Nedim Vlora, pasardhesi i familjes Vlora, sternip i Ismail Qemalit. Sternipi i Ismail Qemalit ne Itali: Nermin Vlora mashtronte kur hiqej si bija e Ismail Qemalit

Doriana Metollari 

95 vite pavaresi dhe po kaq jane vitet qe familja Vlora po kalon jashte atdheut. Populli shqiptar asnjehere nuk e mori vesh per kalvarin e gjate te vuajtjeve qe kaluan bijte e nje prej figurave me te rendesishme te historise shqiptare, Ismail Qemalit. Te kercenuar nga regjimi i mbretit Zog dhe me pas nga ai komunist, ata nuk guxuan deri ne vitet '90 te vinin kembe ne token shqiptare. Ne prag te çeljes se Shqiperise, prof. dr. Nedim Vlora, astronom, gjeograf, historian, pedagog ne Universitetin e Shkencave Politike te Barit dhe trashegimtari i drejtperdrejte i familjes Vlora, takohet me Ramiz Aline dhe Nexhmije Hoxhen. Kthehet ne Itali dhe merr kercenim me vdekje nga agjentet e Sigurimit nese ai do te vazhdonte aktivitetin e tij politik ne Shqiperi. Sot, me rastin e kesaj dite, ai flet ekskluzivisht ne Hermes News per: trazirat e '97-s, pse vendi po rrezikohej te shkonte ne prag te ndarjes, cilat ishin prapaskenat. Per Nermin Vloren: pse ajo grua nuk kishte te drejte te mbante kete mbiemer dhe te hiqej si trashegimtarja e vetme e familjes Vlora, kerkesen qe i beri qeverise shqiptare qe te merrte nje shtepi ne Vlore dhe aty te çelte nje qender per kerkime historike dhe ambientale. Cilat jane lidhjet e tij me politiken dhe a mendon ti dedikohet asaj? 

Ju jeni pasardhesi i Ismail Qemalit, nje person me rendesi ne historine shqiptare. Çfare perfaqeson ne jeten tuaj ky njeri? 

Stergjyshi Ismail ka pasur nje peshe jo te vogel ne jeten time, veçanerisht nga vitet 90 e ketej. Vepra e tij ka detyruar pasardhesit e tij te drejtperdrejte, babain tim, Ismail Qemal Galib Aleksander (trashegimtari i djalit te pare Mahmud Nedim), mua dhe djalin tim, Kemal Aleksander, te marrim pozicione politike kur refugjatet e pare mberriten ne Itali. Pozicioni yne ra ne kontrast me regjimin aq shume, sa ne ditet e para te gushtit ne 1990-s, ne Bari themelova Qeverine e Shqiperise se Lire, e cila ishte nje sinjal i forte per qeveritaret e asaj kohe dhe si fillim i ftova ata te modifikonin politiken ekonomike, por mbi te gjitha ate sociale. Pergjigjja qe me erdhi ishte nga agjentet e Sigurimit dhe keshtu pata kercenime te njepasnjeshme me vdekje (kuptohet ne rast se do te vazhdoja aktivitetin tim politik). Vitin tjeter shkova perseri ne Tirane, me ftesen qe me beri PDSH-ja (Partia Demokratike Shqiptare) dhe deklarova publikisht garancine e familjes Vlora ne politiken e asaj partie, e vetmja qe ishte kunder regjimit. Suksesi i atyre zgjedhjeve ne favor te PDSH-se me bindi se tashme forcat e brendshme ishin ne gjendje te vazhdonin rrugen drejt demokracise dhe duke mos pasur asnjehere ambicie politike, qendrova larg çdo aktiviteti tjeter politik. Megjithate, Presidenti i Republikes Berisha me njohu kombesine shqiptare me ane te nje dekreti dhe me dha pasaporten. 

Cili ishte amaneti i stergjyshit tuaj, Ismail Qemali? 

Besoj se mesazhi me i rendesishem qe me ka lene Ismail Qemali ishte rendi publik dhe social. Ai ne fakt nuk ka kerkuar asnjehere pushtet ekonomik dhe ka qene gjithnje i vemendshem ndaj nevojave te popullit. Mos harroni se pak para se te vdiste u tha femijeve se nuk kishte pasuri per tu lene trashegim, por ne kembim po u linte atyre nje atdhe. Per fat te keq nje mesazh i tille eshte keqinterpretuar nga shumekush dhe jo vetem shqiptare. 

Si e keni perjetuar zgjedhjen qe beri familja juaj per te emigruar jashte atdheut dhe sa ju peshon kjo? A keni menduar ndonjehere te ktheheni ne Shqiperi? 

Familja ime humbi shume shpejt kryetarin e familjes. Ne fakt Mahmudi vdiq me 1921-shin, i semure rende, pasi kishte kaluar tete vjet ne burgjet e sulltanit, sepse ishte indipendentist dhe u mbajt peng i sulltanit per shkak te politikes se Ismail beut. E veja, nje e re franceze me tre femije te vegjel, nje prej te cileve im ate, qe ishte femija i madh (atehere ishte 7 vjeç), u ndal ne Bari dhe nuk mundi te kthehej asnjehere ne Shqiperi, sepse kercenohej nga politika e mbretit Zog. Eshte e çuditshme qe ne Shqiperi Zogu konsiderohet akoma nje mbret. Babai im studioi me pare dhe me pas filloi pune ne Itali, ku dhe u martua. Ai dhe e gjithe familja e tij (nena, motrat, gruaja, dhe bijte) u derguan ne kufi nga regjimi i Musolinit, me pare ne Torino ndersa me pas ne Sanremo. Sapo kishte rene regjimi i mbretit Zog, Shqiperia kaloi ne duart e nje regjimi tjeter dhe situata u qartesua vetem ne fillim te viteve 90. Ju them te drejten do te kthehesha me gjithe kenaqesi ne Shqiperi, por nga pronat e shumta qe pati Ismail beu atje nuk ka mbetur asgje. Keshtjella, 13 000 hektare toke, pallate ku tani ndodhet Sheshi i Flamurit shtepia qe strehon muzeun, asgje nuk eshte e dokumentuar sipas ligjeve aktuale mbi pronesine, edhe pse te gjithe, perfshi ketu dhe historianet, jane te vetedijshem se kujt i perkasin keto prona. Qe ne 2006-n i kam derguar dy letra kryeministrit, nje nepermjet postes, nje tjeter nepermjet ambasadorit, por duket se asnje prej tyre nuk ka mberritur ne destinacion. Ne keto letra kerkova qe ne kembim te te gjitha pronave te me jepnin nje shtepi te vogel ne Vlore, ku te jetoj dhe te ndertoj nje qender per kerkime historike dhe ambientale, meqe gjendja ime financiare nuk ma lejonte ta blija ne Shqiperi dhe hotelet kushtojne! 

Cilat jane marredheniet qe keni mbajtur me Shqiperine? 

Ne Shqiperi kam shume miq, me shume ne Vlore, por dhe disa politikane, te cilet qe nga kohet e para te ardhjes se demokracise e deri tani me kane mbetur miq. Jane njerezit te cilet duke ditur per prejardhjen time, shfaqen jashtezakonisht te afert me mua dhe me respektojne. Te tjeret sillen shume ftohte, atyre nuk u duhet shume historia, ndoshta sepse jane shume te dhene pas mbajtjes se pushtetit dhe jane vazhdimisht ne kerkim te menyrave se si te behen me te pasur. Kjo eshte e vertete qe nga fakti se une nuk kam marre asnjehere ftese neper prezantimet e festimeve qe behen me 28 Nentor. Disa duket se kane harruar se historia qe çoi ne ate ngjarje eshte paguar shume shtrenjte nga ne dhe eshte akoma e kushtueshme per familjen Vlora. Flas per familjen e vertete Vlora, jo ato subjekte qe kane perfituar ne menyre abuzive me kete mbiemer. 

E keni fjalen per Nermin Vloren? Cilat kane qene marredheniet qe keni pasur me kete grua? 

Dhe me Nerminin raportet kane qene gjithnje formalisht te mira, ashtu siç u leverdis njerezve te afert. Ajo eshte stermbesa e Ismailit, pasardhese e se bijes Mevedet dhe nuk kishte asnje te drejte te mbante mbiemrin Vlora, duke qene se as e ema dhe as i ati jane Vlora. Megjithate, duke qene se eshte e aferme, ajo eshte trajtuar gjithnje si e tille. Por me ka dhene bezdi fakti se ajo hiqej si e bija e Ismailit (mos kishte lindur ne 1921-shin?!) apo se ishte e vetmja mbese e Ismail beut. E gjitha kjo eshte falsitet, sepse ka bere qe shqiptaret te besojne se ajo ishte e vetmja pasardhese e Ismailit. Ne çdo rast çeshtja konsiderohet tashme e mbyllur qe me vdekjen e saj. 

Si kane qene marredheniet tuaja me Sali Berishen? 

Qe nga viti '90 e me pas, lidhjet e mia me Berishen kane qene thjesht formale. Qyshkur ishte ne qeveri e majta, nuk kam pasur rastin ta takoj. 

Thate se moret kercenime me vdekje nga ana e regjimit komunist. Ka ndryshuar diçka me qeverisjen e Fatos Nanos? 

Edhe me Fatos Nanon kam pasur raporte te mira formale. Jemi takuar pak here dhe une e respektoja per postin e tij politik dhe ai per prejardhjen e familjes sime. 

Si e keni per jetuar 97-n, periudhen e erret te piramidave? Ne mediat italiane flitej per ndarje te Shqiperise mes Veriut e Jugut, apo jo? 

Pergjegjesit e politikes shqiptare duhej ta kishin kuptuar me kohe, se loja e piramidave ishte e destinuar te deshtonte dhe nuk duhej ta kishin shtyre popullsine te investonte ne to dhe te rrenohej ekonomikisht. Sapo te shperthente kriza, disa (shtete te tjera dhe organizata kriminale) tentuan ta ndanin Shqiperine. Gazetat italiane, njohese te pakta te realitetit shqiptar, flisnin per lufte civile mes Jugut dhe Veriut, çfare ishte absurde, duke shtyre vendin ne menyre inkoshiente drejt nje zgjidhjeje qe u duhej atyre qe permenda me lart. Dhe e gjitha kjo vetem sepse disa politikane mendonin qellimin e vetem per te mbajtur pushtetin e tyre, jo per te mbajtur unitetin e kombit e per te thyer çdo tentative per shkeputje. Ata bene nje rol separatist duke derguar trupat drejt Jugut, por asnje shqiptar nuk ishte i gatshem te gjuante mbi vellezerit e tij. Nese kjo do te ndodhte, atehere per Shqiperine nuk do te flitej me si nje vend i pavarur dhe i lire. 

Çfare mendimi keni per shoqerine shqiptare? Çfare duhet ndryshuar, sipas jush, dhe çfare duhet mbajtur? 

Shoqeria shqiptare nuk ka arritur akoma pjekurine e duhur te nje demokracie te plote, ndoshta per shkak te shembujve te keqij, qe me kohe u jane shfaqur njerezve. Kam vene re se shqiptaret kane nje deshire per te kerkuar te rene qe te ngjall angeshtim, ndersa une dua qe te ruhen kostumet, rrenjet e kultura. Jo gjithçka do ta modifikoja ne menyre radikale, marredheniet qe jane ndermjet burrit dhe gruas, ne avantazh te kesaj te fundit, e cila konsiderohet akoma si nje objekt pronesie nga ana e mashkullit dominues. Ne shoqerine tradicionale, megjithate, do te kerkoja ato vlera natyrore te lidhura me te drejtat universale te njohura, per nje zhvillim te kontrollueshem dhe ne respekt me ligjet (e vlefshme kjo per te gjithe) dhe per vlerat e njerezve. Shembujt megjithate duhet te nisin nga lart. 

Mendoni se bota politike shqiptare po punon si duhet per permiresimin e situates? Çfare nuk po behet mjaft? 

Mendoj se disa prej eksponenteve te botes politike shqiptare jane te preokupuar te mbajne aleancen me disa vende te huaja te forta, mbi te gjitha me ato qe i mbrojne dhe i financojne. Vemendja sociale eshte pak, per te mos thene aspak. Te varfrit, femijet, te semuret, nuk kane perkujdesje nga askush, por shpresojme ne nje te ardhme te afert. 

Keni menduar ndonjehere se do ti dedikoheni politikes ne Shqiperi? 

Jo, pas 1990-s kam nderhyre disa here ne disa intervista per gazetat italiane dhe vetem me 97-n mbrojtja e pushtetit nga ana e dikujt me dha te kuptoj se loja qe po luhej ishte shume me e gjere, aq sa vendet e huaja dhe organizatat ilegale po tentonin te thyenin unitetin nacional, ne favor te tyre. Isha i shqetesuar mbi te gjitha per situaten e rende qe goditi pjesen me te madhe te popullates. 

Me se merreni aktualisht ne Itali? 

Ne Itali, per rreth 45 vite, kam dhene mesim ne shkolla dhe me pas ne universitet, Gjeografi te pergjithshme, ekonomike dhe politike, ndersa qe prej 20 vitesh merrem dhe me arkeo-astronomi, por pa lene asnjehere pas dore Gjeografine politike. 
Qe nga data nje nentor e ketij viti jam ne pension, por vazhdoj te jap mesim per kurse te lira. 

Cilat jane lidhjet qe mbani me komunitetin shqiptar ne Itali?

Jam gjithnje ne dispozicion te tyre. Vitin e kaluar studentet shqiptare ne Bari me ftuan ne Festen e 28 Nentorit dhe une mora pjese me shume kenaqesi. Kur ndonje shqiptar me kerkon ndihme, perpiqem ta ndihmoj me sa mundem. 

Cilat jane projektet per te ardhmen? 

Shqiperia do te mbetet vendi i familjes sime dhe nese do te mund te kem nje seli ne Vlore, vendin e familjes sime, do te me pelqente ti transferoja atje shume dokumente historike te familjes, per ti vene ne dispozicion te shkollave dhe studiuesve, perndryshe gjithçka do te mbetet me mua ne Itali. E nderkohe, hera-heres do te shkoj te vizitoj miq te mi dhe te aferm. Politika nuk me intereson. Do te qendroj larg çdo nderhyrjeje politike, edhe pse mendoj se politikanet shqiptare jane ne gjendje te qeverisin dhe nuk kane nevoje per ndihmen time apo nderhyrjen time. 


Autorja e intervistes eshte drejtuese e hermesnews.org dhe jeton ne Itali

----------


## brooklyn2007

*Ismail Qemali, Të fshehtat e udhëtimit Trieste-Durrës*


* Darling Ismail Vlora*

Të përshkruash peripecitë e udhëtimit të Ismail Qemalit dhe grupit të patriotëve, që e shoqëruan nga Durrësi për në Vlorë, “bëhet një roman më vete”(1), shkruan Dhimitër Zografi, një nga delegatët e Kuvendit Kombëtar të Vlorës. Pothuajse të gjithë ata që morrën pjesë në këtë ngjarje të madhe të historisë së vendit tonë, që nga vetë Ismail Qemali, Luigj Gurakuqi, Lef Nosi, Mit’hat Frashëri, Rexhep Mitrovica, Mustafa Kruja, Qemal Elbasani, etj., etj, i hodhën në letër kujtimet e tyre, duke na ndihmuar kështu të ndërtojmë itinerarin që ndoqën delegatët, me në krye Ismail Qemalin, nga Durrësi për në Vlorë. Mirëpo, përsa i përket udhëtimit të Ismail Qemalit dhe 14 patriotëve, që e shoqëruan nga Trieste (atëhere port i Perandorisë Austro-Hungareze) deri në Durrës, është folur shumë pak apo më saktë, është përmendur vetëm fakti se ai erdhi në Durrës nga Trieste. Aty këtu, nëpër kujtime apo edhe studime të mëvonshme, është përmendur se anija që shoqëroi Ismail Qemalin në Durrës ishte e shoqërisë së lundrimit të Lloyd-it Austriak. Renzo Falaschi, në punimin “Ismail Kemal Bey Vlora - Il Pensiero e l’opera attraverso i documenti italiani” (Roma 1985, f.29), shkruan se Ismail Qemali hypi në anijen “Brünn”, e cila e shoqëroi në Durrës, duke bërë një ndalesë jashtë programi. Kaliopi Naska shkruan se kjo anije quhej “Linx” (“Ismail Qemali në lëvizjen kombëtare shqiptare”, Tiranë 1987, f.129). Eqrem bej Vlora shkruan se “më 22 nëntor Ismail beu i hipi anijes së Lojdit të linjës ekspres Trieste-Aleksandri, por që kishte marrë urdhër të ndalonte në Durrës” (“Kujtime”, V.I, f.314); Hysni Daja shkruan se “Ismail Qemali së bashku me Luigj Gurakuqin, Kristo Meksin, Dhimitër Beratin etj., nën influencën e ministrit të Jashtëm austro-hungarez hipën në vaporin “Bruck” dhe me anën e një barke zbarkuan në Durrës” (“200 vjet me trungun e Myftar Sevranit”, Tiranë 2002, f.139); Safa Vlora shkruan se “Vjena i vuri Ismail beut në dispozicion një anije lufte për ta shpurë në Shqipëri të mos pengohet nga bllokada greke” (“Kujtimet e Ismail Qemal Vlorës”, përkthyer nga anglishtja prej Reshad Agajt, Toronto (CA) 1968, f.xv), etj.
Por si qëndron e vërteta e këtij udhëtimi? Në këtë rast në ndihmë na vjen shtypi europian i kohës, i cili ndiqte me shumë kujdes lëvizjet e Ismail Qemalit gjatë misionit të tij në mbrojtje të çështjes shqiptare. Duke ndjekur të dhënat që na ofrojnë gazetat e njohura franceze “Le Temps”, “Le Figaro”, “La Croix” dhe “L’Ouest-Eclair”, mund të ndërtojmë ekzaktësisht itinerarin që ndoqi Ismail Qemali nga Triestja në Durrës.

Ndërsa ndodhej në Vjenë, siç shkruan edhe vetë, Ismail Qemali mori një telegram nga një mik prej Budapesti, i cili e ftonte të shkonte “atje për t’u takuar me një person me pozitë të lartë”(2). Personi i parë që Ismail Qemali takoi në Budapest ishte Konti Andrassy, një politikan hungarez me një eksperiencë të gjatë, djali i dytë i Kontit Andrassy (ish-Kryeministër i Qeverisë Hungareze dhe ish-Ministër i Jashtëm i Perandorisë). Konti Andrassy ishte caktuar me detyrë për të zhvilluar takime diplomatike, që kishin qëllim të drejtëpërdrejtë me luftën që po zhvillohej në Ballkan. Nëpërmjet Andrassy-it, Ismail Qemali, u takua me Kontin Hadik, Kryeministri i ardhshëm i Perandorisë, i cili e njoftoi se personi që dëshironte të takohej me Ismail Qemalin ishte pikërisht Ministri i Jashtëm i Perandorisë, Konti Berchtold. Po atë mbrëmje, në shtëpinë e Kontit Hadik, Ismail Qemali zhvilloi takimin më të rëndësishëm në prag të pavarësisë. Ky takim, sidomos gjatë atyre ditëve kur Ministri i Jashtëm austro-hungarez ishte i zhytur krejtësisht në aktivitetin e tij diplomatik, për shkak të ndryshimit rrënjësor që kishte marrë fati i luftës, tregon qartë, jo vetë interesin e qeverisë austro-hungareze ndaj çështjes shqiptare, por edhe rëndësinë që kishte Ismail Qemali në qarqet politike europiane e sidomos ato vieneze. Edhe pse nuk dihen hollësitë e bisedës së Ismail Qemalit me tre përfaqësuesit e lartë austro-hungarez, por duke parë rrjedhën e ngjarjeve, kuptohet se në këtë takim u morën vendimet përfundimtare mbi të ardhmen e Shqipërisë. Duke qenë se Ismail Qemali nuk kishte “zyrtarisht” asnjë funksion qeveritar, njëkohësisht për të mënjanuar ç’do dyshim lidhur me ndërhyrjen e Austrisë në konfliktin ballkanik, ky takim u zhvillua në fshehtësi të plotë. Lidhur me suksesin e aksionit të Ismail Qemalit në Shqipëri, Berchtold nuk ishte shumë optimist, mirëpo Ismail Qemali i kërkoi vetëm të bënte të mundur udhëtimin e tij në Shqipëri, pa arritur ushtria serbe, duke e siguruar se përsa i përkiste gjendjes së brendëshme në Shqipëri, lidhur me shpalljen e pavarësisë, të gjithë ishin të bashkuar. Dhe ashtu ndodhi. Berchtoldi vuri në dispozicion të Ismail Qemalit dhe shokëve të tij dy anije të Lloyd-it Austriak: anijen “Brünn” dhe “Graf Wurmbrand”. “Brünn” do t’i shoqëronte nga Trieste në Brindizi ndërsa “Graf Wurmbrand” do t’i merrte në det të hapur për t’i shoqëruar në Durrës. Pikërisht, dhe nuk mund të jetë një rastësi, menjëherë pas takimit me Berchtold-in, Ismail Qemali i dërgoi të birit, Et’hem bej Vlorës, dhe Komisionit përgatitor për Shpalljen e Pavarësisë, në Vlorë, telegramin e mëposhtëm:

Budapest, 16 nëntor 1912

Përpara së premtes arrij në Durrës. E mbledhura e përfaqësuesve në Durrës ose në Vlorë është e domosdoshme. I thirrni të gjithë. Gjersa të vij unë mbani qetësi e bashkim. Çështja jonë politike u sigurua përfundimisht

Ismail Qemal (3)

Më 18 nëntor 1912 Ismail Qemali u nis nga Budapesti dhe mëngjesin e 19 nëntorit arriti në Trieste. Pas një ndalese të shkurtër, në “Excelsior Palace-Hotel”, në orën 14:00, shoqëruar nga 14 patriotë, midis të cilëve: i biri i tij Qazim Vlora, Luigj Gurakuqi, Pandeli Cale, Dhimitër Berati, Dhimitër Mborja, Dhimitër Zografi, Spiridon Ilo, etj, Ismail Qemali u nis nga Trieste për në Durrës.

Të nesërmen, gazeta “Il Piccolo” e Triestes, do publikonte një intervistë të shkrurtër të udhëheqësit shqiptar. Përgjatë gjithë udhëtimit, nga Konstantinopoli në Trieste, udhëtim që zgjati më pak se një muaj, janë të shumta intervistat që Ismail Qemali lëshoi në shtypin europian, duke kërkuar që të sensibilizonte opinionin publik mbi të drejtat legjitime të popullit shqiptar, për të jetuar i lirë përkrah popujve të tjerë të ballkanit. Në këtë intervistë të shkurtër dhënë korrespondentit të “Il Piccolo”, Ismail Qemali do deklaronte hapur atë ç’ka do ndodhte në Shqipëri, menjëherë pas mbërritjes së tij: “Një gjë fare e thjeshtë, por që ne e dëshirojmë me gjith shpirt: Shpallja e Pavarësisë së Atdheut tonë”(4).

Sapo linte Triesten, në bordin e “Brünn”, u përhap fjala se midis pasagjerëve ndodhej “princi shqiptar” Ismail Qemali me shoqëruesit e tij (kjo ishte përshtypja që kish lënë Ismail Qemali tek pasagjerët e anijes). “Në fakt, -shkruante një pasagjer i “Brünn”, -ne pamë se Ismail Qemal beu udhëtonte në klasin e parë. Ai është një burrë i moshuar. I rrethuar nga një duzinë shoqëruesish, ai duket serioz dhe simpatik... Unë pata rastin të bisedoj një çast me një nga shoqëruesit e princit, një burrë që fliste shkëlqyeshëm greqisht dhe italisht, nga i cili mora vesh se misioni i tyre ishte që t’i jepnin Shqipërinë shqiptarëve”(5). Në përputhje me programin, “Brünn” ndaloi në portin e Brindizit, më 20 nëndor. Rreth orës 10:00, të po asaj mbrëmje, anija la portin italian. Në det të hapur atë e priste anija tjetër e Lloyd-it austriak, “Wurmbrand”. Nga “Brünn”, Ismail Qemali dhe patriotët që e shoqëronin, nën sytë kureshtarë të pasagjerëve, shkuan në anijen “Wurmbrand”, ku kaluan natën dhe, të nesërmen në mëngjes, 21 nëndor, zbritën në Durrës.

Përveç një kontrolli nga ana e dy anijeve greke, të cilat mbanin të bllokuar Vlorën, zbritja në qytetin e Durrësit kaloi pa asnjë incident. Patriotët durrsakë, të lajmëruar që më parë, i kishin marrë të gjitha masat e duhura për sigurimin e jetës së Ismail Qemalit dhe shokëve që e shoqëronin. Ishte vendosur që Ismail Qemali, për sa kohë do qëndronte në Durrës, do strehohej në shtëpinë e Dom Nikollë Kaçorrit; për të evituar ç’do tentativë helmimi të mundshëm, nga forcat antikombëtare, ushqimi do përgatitej në shtëpinë e patriotit Abaz Çelkupa; Hamid Toptani, komandant i forcave rezerviste, në bashkëpunim me komandantin e xhandarmërisë, Hysen Kërtusha, kishin marrë masat për të qenë në gadishmëri kundrejt çdo tentative arrestimi ndaj Ismail Qemalit dhe shokëve të tij; ishin caktuar personat që do të ndihmonin zbritjen e Ismail Qemalit nga anija në breg, etj(6).

Sapo u mor vesh arritja e Ismail Qemalit, paria e qytetit shkoi në bord të anijes për ta takuar, ndërsa “Mytesarifi e priti atë në molo, ku megjithëse ishte mëngjes, ishte mbledhur një shumicë e madhe njerëzish dhe një repart rezervistësh që qëndronte për nder”(7).... Më pas ja lejmë vendin historisë që njohim për të vazhduar deri në Vlorë.


Referenca

(1) Bardhosh Gaçe “Ata që shpallën Pavarësinë Kombëtare”, Tiranë 1997, f.197;
(2) “Kujtimet e Ismail Qemal Vlorës”, përkthyer nga anglishtja prej Reshad Agajt, Toronto (CA) 1968, f.261;

(3) Et’hem bej Vlora, menjëherë pasi mori telegramin nga Ismail Qemali, në marrëveshje me parinë e vendit, dërgoi një telegram qarkor në të Gjithë Shqipërinë, që delegatët e zgjedhur të dërgoheshin pa humbur kohë për në Vlorë. Krahinat e qytetet e Kosovës, Ismail Qemali i lajmëroi vetë, nga Trieste, dhe i ftoi të dërgonin përfaqësuesit e tyre në Kuvend.

-Lef Nosi “Dokumenta Historike për t’i shërbye historiës tonë kombëtare”, Elbasan 1924, Nr.1, f.5;

-Skënder Luarasi “Ismail Qemali - Jeta dhe vepra”, Tiranë 1962, f.71;

-Teuta Hoxha “Ismail Qemali - Përmbledhje dokumentash”, Tiranë 1982, dok.186, f.220;

-Renzo Falaschi “Ismail Kemal bey Vlora - Il pensiero e l’opera attraverso i documenti italiani”, Roma 1985, f.114;

-Kaliopi Naska “Ismail Qemali në Lëvizjen Kombëtare Shqiptare”, Tiranë 1987, f.128;

-Bardhosh Gaçe «Lëvizja Kombëtare në Vlorë, 1878-1912», Tiranë 1999, f.124;

(4) Renzo Falaschi “Ismail Kemal...”, f.117;

(5) “A Durazzo - l’arrivée de Ismail Kemal Bey”, “Le Figaro”, Paris, 29/11/1912, f.2;

(6) Sali Hidri “Durrësi... 1900-1939”, Tiranë 1997, f.124;

(7) Bardhosh Gaçe “Lëvizja Kombëtare...”, Tiranë 1999, f.16;

----------


## brooklyn2007

*• Ledia DUSHKU (*)
*
Fillim viti 1912 nuk afroi stabilitet në jetën e brendshme të Perandorisë Osmane. Dy ishin zhvillimet më të rëndësishme që prekën direkt stabilitetin e kësaj Perandorie. Së pari, shpërndarja e parlamentit dhe vendimi për zhvillimin e zgjedhjeve në Perandori. Së dyti shpërfillja e premtimeve të dhëna në verën e vitit 1911 nga ana e xhonturqve i detyroi deputetët shqiptarë, të cilët kishin përkrahur partinë opozitare në Perandori, të kërkonin edhe një herë në dhjetor të atij viti zbatimin e reformave politike, ekonomike e kulturore në trevat shqiptare. Kjo kërkese u pasua nga takimi i një grupi personalitetesh politike shqiptare, në mesin e janarit të 1912, në Stamboll. Pjesëmarrësit e këtij takimi theksuan se shqiptarët, për të siguruar të drejtat kombëtare e politike, nuk kishin rrugë tjetër përveç organizimit të një kryengritjeje të përgjithshme.
Të dyja këto zhvillime u hapën rrugë kontakteve të rretheve politike shqiptare me përfaqësuesit e politikës ballkanike e në këtë kuadër edhe me ata të politikës greke. Ashtu sikurse kishte ndodhur edhe në kryengritjet e tjera, Greqia ishte kontaktuar nga përfaqësues të Lëvizjes Kombëtare Shqiptare (LKSH), për të luajtur një rol të tillë. Kontaktet bëheshin edhe më të domosdoshme po të kihet parasysh fakti se propaganda e qarqeve greke dhe presioni në popullsinë e krishterë jugore, kishte penguar përhapjen e kryengritjes së vitit 1911 në viset shqiptare të jugut.
Jemi të prirur të besojmë se edhe Greqia kishte arsye për t’iu përgjigjur pozitivisht çdo sinjali për kontakte me shqiptarët.
Në planin e luftës antiosmane, Greqia nuk e kishte anashkaluar asnjëherë faktorin shqiptar. Në rast se lëvizja e shqiptarëve nuk mbetej e lokalizuar, por hapte siparin e një lëvizjeje të gjerë ballkanike për më shumë të drejta të popullsive të Perandorisë Osmane, Mbretërisë Greke, i nevojitej forca e tyre, veçanërisht e myslimanëve, të cilët shquheshin për karakterin e tyre luftarak dhe kurajoz krahasuar me popullsinë e krishterë.
Kryengritja shqiptare që duhej të shpërthente fillimisht në vilajetin e Kosovës, sigurisht që i krijonte vështirësi qeverisjes xhonturke. E deklaruar zyrtarisht që në janar 1912, në mbështetje të opozitës në Perandorinë Osmane, Greqia mund ta ndihmonte kryengritjen shqiptare, përfundimi me sukses i saj vinte në pikëpyetje jetëgjatësinë e qeverisë osmane. Nga ana tjetër, vetë Porta, do të angazhonte forca ushtarake për të shtypur kryengritjen. Ky veprim përqendronte vëmendjen e saj në veri, gjë që do t’i jepte dorë Greqisë të zbatonte më me lehtësi politikën e helenizimit të shqiptarëve ortodoksë në vilajetin e Janinës.
Gjendja e vështirë e krijuar në Shqipëri, shtyu, autoritetet xhonturke që në fund të shkurtit 1912, të dërgonin në Shqipëri një komision qeveritar të kryesuar nga ministri i brendshëm, Haxhi Adil beu. Në dobi të bashkëjetesës e cila synonte ruajtjen e territoreve të Perandorinë Osmane, Porta rrekej të bënte lëshime në favor të shqiptarëve. Dërgimi i një komisioni të lartë nga ana e saj, do të thoshte se xhonturqit, pavarësisht nga fanatikët e komitetit “Bashkim e Përparim”, kishin nisur ta kuptonin se politika e tyre në këto vilajete deri në atë moment ishte e menduar keq. Ky hap i tyre duhet të ketë shërbyer si nxitje për Greqinë, e cila për të joshur shqiptarët, për të qenë në brendësi të lëvizjes së tyre dhe kontakteve të tyre me xhonturqit dhe mbi të gjitha, për të pengua përhapjen e lëvizjes në jug, nuk humbiste asgjë nëse në situatën e dhënë fjalë tregohej e hapur për kontakte me përfaqësues të Lëvizjes Kombëtare Shqiptare.
Mesi i marsit të vitit 1912 e gjeti Ismail Qemalin në Greqi. I ngarkuar nga mbledhja e Stambollit për të siguruar armë dhe mbështetje ndërkombëtare për kryengritjen shqiptare, ai mbërriti në Korfuz, pas një udhëtimi në një varg kryeqytetesh evropiane. Suksesi i tij në këtë tur evropian kishte qenë i pjesshëm, pasi si qeveria britanike ashtu edhe ajo austriake, nuk kishin marrë përsipër të përkrahnin një kryengritje të armatosur shqiptare. Ndërsa qeveria italiane në luftë me Perandorinë Osmane, kishte pranuar ta bënte një gjë të tillë jo hapur, por nëpërmjet krijimit të një Komiteti, i cili do të mbështeste kryengritjen duke dërguar një sasi të paktë armësh. Dërgesa e tyre sigurisht nuk mund të shikohej me sy të mirë nga Greqia. Dërgesa e armëve shtonte rivalitetin italo-grek për këto vise, rivalitet i shprehur edhe përpara vitit 1912. Të gjitha këto të marra së bashku natyrisht mund të vinin në pikëpyetje tërë punën e kahershme bërë nga Greqia për dominim në viset jugore shqiptare në përputhje me filozofinë e Megali Idesë.
Në këto kushte Ismail Qemali pati një takim në Korfuz me kryeministrin dhe ministrin e luftës së Greqisë, Venizellos dhe ministrin e punëve të jashtme, Koromilas. Pritja që i bëhej atij nga 2 personalitetet kryesore të politikës dhe qeverisë greke, nuk ishte e rastësishme. Ismail Qemali gëzonte reputacion tek popullsia myslimane edhe e krishtere në territoret jugore shqiptare. Ai gjithashtu falë inteligjencës dhe aftësive të tij të rralla diplomatike, kishte arritur një pozitë të rëndësishme në Perandorinë Osmane, duke qenë ndër shqiptarët më të shquar që kishte shërbyer në administratën e lartë të saj. Këto aftësi kishin krijuar besimin tek popullata shqiptare se ai ishte një faktor, të cilin qeveria osmane duhet ta konsideronte seriozisht. I cilësuar si antiosman por jo antiperandori, ai prej kohësh kishte kundërshtuar politikat centralizuese të Portës duke acaruar marrëdhëniet e tij me të. Si pjesë e grupimit të deputetëve që përfaqësonin kombësitë jo turke në Perandori, I. Qemali ishte përndjekur nga autoritetet osmane. Për më tej, qëndrimi i tij pritës e jo bashkëpunues me ta si dhe përfaqësimi i ideve mëvetësuese për shqiptarët në kornizën e Perandorisë Osmane, i acaronte akoma më shumë marrëdhëniet e tij më Stambollin. Kjo kishte bërë që shqiptarët dhe të gjithë ata që ishin të pakënaqur me gjendjen ekzistuese në Perandori, të kishin shpresa tek I. Qemali, duke e bërë atë një ndër personalitetet më të përmendur në vend. Në këtë kuadër, Ismail Qemali në vazhdimësi ishte parë me interes të veçantë nga rrethet e politikës greke. Interesimin e tyre e përforconin edhe ndjenjat e tij pro greke, të cilat i gëzonte për hir të shkollimit në “Zosimea”, vlerësimit që kishte për kulturën e Greqisë Klasike dhe lidhjeve familjare (gruaja e tij ishte me origjinë greke). Ai ishte pragmatist në politike dhe kishte bindjen se shpëtimi i Shqipërisë varej jo vetëm nga përpjekjet e luftëtarëve të lirisë, por edhe nga zotësia për të shfrytëzuar diplomacinë. Mbështeste idenë se vetëm me një bashkëpunim shqiptaro-grek, lëvizja në vilajetin e Janinës do të mund të kishte rezultate. Këto bindje kishin sjellë kontakte të herëpashershme midis tij dhe qeverive greke. Simpati për personalitetin e Ismail Qemalit kishte shprehur edhe mbreti i Greqisë, Gjergji I. Midis tyre kishte pasur shtrëngime duarsh dhe shprehje reciproke ndjenjash miqësore si në Greqi, ashtu edhe në pritje të organizuara nga mbreti Eduard i Anglisë.
Ndihma që Ismail Qemali u kërkoi zyrtarëve të lartë grekë, përfshinte armë dhe të holla për Lëvizjen Kombëtare Shqiptare, ndihmë monetare për hapjen e shkollës normale të Elbasanit, mbështetje për themelimin e një qendre shqiptare në Paris dhe për botimin atje të një gazete në gjuhën shqipe. Me përjashtim të kërkesës për armë dhe të holla, kërkesat e tjera lidheshin më shumë me aspektin kulturor të Lëvizjes Kombëtare Shqiptare në tërësi dhe nuk kishin të bënin direkt me jugun e Shqipërisë. Si të tilla ato morën mbështetjen e zyrtarëve grekë në takim.
Në mbështetje të saj, në periudhën prill-maj, Luigj Gurakuqi qëndroi në Greqi për botimin e një abetareje dhe librave të tjerë shkollorë në gjuhën shqipe me shkronja latine, me shpenzimet e qeverisë greke. Kërkesa për armë dhe të holla u la për më vonë. Kjo me sa duket, u bë për të mos shprehur hapur kundërshtimin ndaj saj nga ana e palës greke. Si armët dhe të hollat mund të kontribuonin në një fuqizim të lëvizjes së shqiptarëve, rrjedhojë e së cilës ishte përhapja e saj nga veriu në jug. Një përhapje e tillë binte ndesh me interesat greke në këtë trevë.

Qeveria greke u mundua që ta kanalizonte përpjekjen e Ismail Qemalit për të siguruar armë dhe të holla, brenda Komitetit Ballkanik të Londrës. Në fund të marsit, në viset veriore shqiptare u dërguan nga KBL rreth 12000 pushkë të markave bashkëkohore. Qëllimi kryesor i Komitetit ishte të arrinte një bashkëpunim të të gjithë vendeve ballkanike në dobi të një marrëveshjeje të përbashkët për të siguruar më shumë të drejta për popujt e rajonin që vijonin të ishin pjesë e Perandorisë Osmane.
Jemi të mendimit se, përveç faktit që Greqia ishte shprehur në mbështetje të opozitës osmane, kishte edhe arsye të tjera që e bënin atë të ndërmerrte një hap të tillë. Ajo donte ta kishte nën kontroll lëvizjen shqiptare duke e inkuadruar atë brenda lëvizjes kombëtare të gjithë popujve ballkanikë. Nga ana tjetër, pretendonte se nëpërmjet një veprimi të tillë eliminonte rolin e Italisë në lëvizjen shqiptare, sepse veprimtaria e Komitetit të lartpërmendur ishte jashtë sferës italiane. Në të vërtetë, Ismail Qemali shpresonte shumë tek Komiteti ndaj dhe vendosi të takojë më parë përfaqësuesit e tij në Londër, duke lënë për më vonë përfaqësuesin e Italisë në Francë. Ky vendim e revoltoi këtë të fundit, i cili do të deklaronte se “Italia nuk mund të durojë më gjatë që të ketë një rival në bregdetin shqiptar”.
Edhe me shpërthimin e kryengritjes, Ismail Qemali vazhdoi ta trajtonte Mbretërinë Greke si një aleate të mundshme të shqiptarëve. Ai vazhdoi të shpresonte se ajo mund të kontribuonte për përfshirjen në kryengritje të popullsisë së krishterë të vilajetit të Janinës. Greqia nga ana e saj në varësi të përhapjes dhe intensitetit të kryengritjes, tentoi të përshtaste qëndrimin ndaj saj dhe intensifikoi përpjekjet për të kontaktuar me Ismail Qemalin. Gjithsesi, qëllimi ishte të ndërhyhej në kohë për të shtypur revoltën e shqiptarëve, për të mos lejuar përhapjen e saj në jug, ose së paku, për të mos përfshirë në të, të gjitha territoret e vilajetit të Janinës.

(*) Instituti i Historisë

http://www.balkanweb.com/gazetav4/index.php?id=26413

----------


## brooklyn2007

*• Darling Ismail Vlora*

Shpërthimi i Revolucionit xhon-turk (1908) e gjeti Ismail Qemalin në Prais. Ishte ora 1 e natës së 22 korrikut, kur i ngarkuari me punë i Turqisë, Muhedin beu, do t’i dorëzonte telegramin urgjent të Sulltanit: “Në se koha d’o ta lejonte do të kisha dërguar njeriun tim të besuar, Iljaz beun, për të biseduar me Ismail Qemal Beun mbi masat që duhet të merren në këtë kohë kritike. Shkoni pa humbur kohë tek Ai dhe lutju të shkruaj ç’mendon dhe më njofto menjëherë telegrafisht... I dorëzova përfaqësuesit të Sulltanit, shkruan Ismail Qemali, -përgjigjen që këshillonte Madhërinë e Tij të shpallte pa asnjë vonesë Kushtetutën, si e vetmja rrugë e sigurtë për të grumbulluar rreth fronit të tij të gjithë popujt e Perandorisë...”(1). Dy ditë më vonë, më 24 korrik 1908, Abdul Hamidi II, pasi kishte mbretëruar plot 32 vite në mënyrën më absolute, rishpalli Kushtetunën dhe lejoi mbledhjen e Parlamentit.
Kushtetuta e Perandorisë Osmane ishte hartuar më 1876, nga reformatori i madh Mit’hat Pasha, me të cilin Ismail Qemali kishte bashkëpunuar për një kohë të gjatë, dhe u shpall po atë vit. Një nga idetë e Mit’hat Pashës, emëruar për të dytën herë Vezir i Madh, më 1876, ishte krijimi i një Vilajeti shqiptar ndaj dhe artikulli 108 i kësaj Kushtetute pranonte që “Administrata e krahinave do të kishte si themel parimin e decentralizimit”(2). Fatkeqësisht, pak muaj pas emërimit, reformatori i madh turk u arrestua, u dëbua nga Turqia dhe, më vonë u vra. Kushtetuta, e cila kishte për qëllim forcimin e Perandorisë, mbeti e pazbatuar deri më 1908. Për idetë e tij liberale dhe bashkëpunimin me Mit’hat Pashën, që binin ndesh me regjimin absolutist të Abdul Hamid-it IItë, Ismail Qemali vuajti 7 vite internim (1877-1884). Më 1897 ai i paraqiti një “Promemorie” Sulltanit, ku i sugjeronte që të ndërmerte reforma të menjëhershme për të shpëtuar Perandorinë nga “fundi shumë tragjik”. Për të vënë në jetë këto reforma Ismail Qemali e këshillonte Abdul Hamid-in që të vinte në zbatim, pa asnjë vonesë, Kushtetutën e vitit 1876(3). Duke u përpjekur për forcimin e Perandorisë, Ismail Qemali tërthorazi mbronte edhe tërësinë territoriale të atdheut të tij. “Promemoria” iu dërgua fshehtas shtypit europian, nga vetë Ismail Qemali, dhe u publikua e plotë në “Le Temps”, të Parisit, më 8 prill 1897, ndërsa “The Times” i Londrës, në të njëjtën ditë, publikoi një përmbledhje të gjatë të saj(4). Idetë liberale dhe këmbëngulja e vazhdueshme për zbatimin e reformave që do ndihmonin në përparimin e Perandorisë Osmane, mbështetur në një politikë të hapur me vendet e zhvilluara europiane dhe sidomos me Anglinë, të cilën ai e shihte si një fuqi që kërkonte ta ndihmonte miqësisht Perandorinë, në periudhën e vështirë që po kalonte, solli si pasojë acarimin e marrëdhënieve të tij me sulltan Abdul Hamid-in, i cili gjatë gjithë jetës e çmoi por edhe ia pati frikën burrit të ardhshëm të shtetit shqiptar. Në prill të vitit 1900 Sulltani e emëroi Guvernator të Përgjithshëm në Tripoli. Duke dyshuar në një internim ose eleminim të mundshëm, gjë që kishte ndodhur me shumë elementë përparimtarë në Perandori, dhe sidomos me Mit’hat Pashën, Ismail Qemali kërkoi strehim politik në një luftanije angleze. Më 1 maj 1900, së bashku me tre nga djemtë e tij: Et’hem bej, Xhevdet bej dhe Qazim bej, në bordin e anijes egjyptiane “Salamander”, Ismail Qemali u arratis nga Turqia dhe, deri më 1908, jetoi në qytete të ndryshme të Europës si Bruksel, Romë, Paris, Londër, Athinë, etj., ku zhvilloi një aktivitet të dendur në mbrojtje të çështjes shqiptare.
Menjëherë pas fitores së revolucionit xhon-turk dhe shpalljes së Hyrjetit (Lirisë) populli i Vlorës ngriti një Komision për të ftuar Ismail Qemalin në Atdhe dhe për ta zgjedhur përfaqësues në Parlamentin turk. Pritja që i bëri populli, më 18 shtator 1908, ditën që Ismail Qemali erdhi në Vlorë, pas 8 vjet emigrimi politik, mori pamjen e një manifestimi patriotik madhështor. Një panoramë të qartë të kësaj dite na jep konsulli austro-hungarez, Kraus, i cili, në një relacion që i dërgonte Ministrit të Jashtëm në Vjenë, ndër të tjera i shkruante:
“Vlorë, më 20.09.1908,
...Ismail Qemal beu arriti këtu me vaporin e Lloyd-it të vijës dalmatino-shqiptare, i shoqëruar prej një delegacioni të pritjes prej 39 vetëve, të cilët prej Vlore i kishin dalë përpara për ta pritur në Korfuz. Në Skelë ishte mbledhur një mori njerëzish prej shumë mijëra vetësh të ardhur prej qyteteve dhe prej fshatërave përqark. Moloja ishte e stolisur me shumë flamurë. Mastet dhe shtyllat ishin të dekoruara me pëlhura me bojrat kombëtare kuq e zi. Në vendin ku moloja bashkohet me tokë, dhe në hyrjen e qytetit ngriheshin flamurë dhe në të dy anët ishin vendosur tabella me anë të praruara, të cilat të kompozuara në gjuhën turqishte dhe në gjuhën shqipe përmbanin përshëndetjen e mirëseardhjes për Ismail Qemalin si yll i Shqipërisë, dhe shkrime të tjera patriotike. Padishahu nuk kujtohesh me asnjë shkronjë. Kur vapori i Lloyd-it hyri në liman, vapori i shoqërisë akcionare të lundrimit “Hamburg”, që ndodhesh në liman, zbrazi tri të shtëna përshëndetje, më vonë u zbrazën në qytet gjithashtu tri salutime, dhe kambana e kishës ortodokse...
Për festimin e ditës të gjithë dyqanet mbetën të mbyllur. Ismail Qemali u muarr nga vapori prej pjesëtarëve të familjes Vlora që jetojnë këtu, Surja beu dhe Xhemil beu. Kur të përmendurit hipën në urën e Skelës, Kryetari i Bashkisë Abas efendi Mezini, mbajti një fjalim në gjuhën turqishte, me të cilin ai i bëri përshëndetjen, dhe në emër të qytetit i uroj përzemërsisht mirëseardhjen, lavdëroi patriotizmin fisnik të tij, e siguroi atë për respektin, dashurinë dhe mirënjohjen e bashkëatdhetarëve të tij dhe e përfundoi me një urra për personin e nderuar.
Pastaj mjeku Koleka dhe mësuesi në shkollën greke Minga mbajtën fjalime patriotike në gjuhën shqipe. Më në fund djali i vogël i një banorit të krishter recitoi një vjershë të rastit në gjuhën shqipe dhe i dorëzoi Ismail Qemali beut një tufë me lule, të cilin ai e puthi në ballë.
Si përgjigje të të gjithë këtyre fjalimeve të drejtuara atij, Ismail Qemal beu gjeti vetëm fjalët: “Rroftë lirija! Rroftë vëllazërimi! Rroftë bota!” dhe pastaj i hipi një karroce që ishte mbuluar me një mbulesë të mëndafshtë të kuqe. Sapo ai, fill i vetëm, kishte zenë vend në të, turma e entusiazmuar, hoqi kuajt dhe e çoi karrocën në triumf gjatë gjithë rrugës, prej afro 2km deri në qytet...
Për t’u theksuar do të ishte gjithashtu, se duke udhëtuar prej Skelës në qytet, u mbante në mes përpara një flamur shqiptar me zhgabën dykrenore që mbante në krahëror një kryq dhe gjysëm hënëz...”(5).

Pasi fitoi në zgjedhjet, si deputet i sanxhakut të Beratit, në nëndor 1908, 8 vjet pasi ishte larguar nga kryeqyteti i Perandorisë, Ismail Qemali u kthye sërish në Stamboll. Edhe këtu, pritja që i bëri kolonia e shqiptarëve dhe miqtë e tij ishte madhështore. Patrioti dhe poeti vlonjat Ali Asllani, i pranishëm në këtë pritje, ka shkruan në shënimet e tij se “Ditën që po kthehej Ismail Qemali nga mërgimi në Stamboll (pas hyrietit), të gjithë pjestarët e familjes së tij bashkë me djalin e tij më të vogël, Qamilin, të cilin e kishte lënë 4-vjeç para se të arratisej, u nisën me araba për në molo. Gruaja e tij me lot gëzimi në sy po priste çastin që të përqafonte burrin e saj dhe t’i hidhte në krahë të tij djalin më të vogël që po priste me padurim të pushtonte babën e tij që po kthehej nga mërgimi. Nga shkaku i grumbullimit të mijëra e mijëra shqiptarëve që kishin pllakosur gjithë skelën e Kara Köy-t, arabaja që mbante familjen e Ismail Qemalit nuk mund të përparonte dhe mbeti e bllokuar midis kallaballëkut. Me t’u afruar vapori rumun skelës, u duk plaku me mjekër të bardhë në guvertë të vaporit. Shqiptarët e muarën Ismail Qemalin krah më krah dhe e çuan në klubin e shqiptarëve prej ku vetëm pas një jave mundi të vinte pranë familjes së vet”(6).
Një foto e pritjes që populli i Vlorës i bëri Ismail Qemalit, më 18 shtator 1908, me diçiturën “Carroza d’Ismail V.Kemal Bey tirata dal popolo di Valona” (Karroca e Ismail V.Qemal Beut tërhequr nga populli i Vlorës) qarkulloi edhe si kartolinë postale dhe, sigurisht, është kartolina e parë me një foto të Ismail Qemalit.

Referenca
(1) “Ismail Kemal Vlora – Memorie”, Roma 1992, f.263. (përktheu nga anglishtja: Nermin Vlora Falaschi).
(2) Koli Xoxi “Ismail Qemali”, Tiranë 1983, f.63.
(3) Teuta Hoxha “Ismail Qemali - Përmbledhje dokumentash”, Tiranë 1982, dok.1, f.13.
(4) “Les Cahiers de la Turquie: Rapport adressé à S.M.I. le sultan par Ismail Kemal bey, ancien gouverneur général de Tripoli, daté du 12/24 Février 1312/1897”, “Le Temps”, Paris 8 Prill 1897.
Për shkak të reagimit të fortë që shkaktoi publikimi i “Promemories”, policia turke, për të bllokuar përhapjen në Turqi, bleu të gjitha kopjet e gazetës “Le Temps”, që ishin në qarkullim. Megjithatë, pjesa më e madhe e tirazhit, u shit nën dorë për 5 franga kopja (një kopje kushtonte vetëm 15-20 cent). [“Le Temps”, Paris, 21 prill 1897, faqe 2]
(5) Bardhosh Gaçe “Lëvizja kombëtare në Vlorë, 1872-1912”, Tiranë 1999, dok.25, f.75.
(6) Bardhosh Gaçe “Ali Asllani në kujtimet dhe studimet letrare”, Tiranë 1997, f.9.

----------

